# 42+ pregnant?



## Happypregnant

Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?


----------



## phrumkidost

I'm still working on it at 36, but I know two people personally who have had their second healthy babies at 42. One is a Physicians Assistant I used to see, who naturally conceived first in her late 30s and second at 42. The other is a friend of my mother's who used estrotone and progesterone cream to conceive her first in late 30s and second at 42.

Finally, another friend of my mothers had her 7th (OMG!) at age 45.

All healthy babies! I am sure you'll hear from lots more women, too.


----------



## MirandaH

I have a friend who had her fourth healthy baby at 44. Good luck!!


----------



## Happypregnant

I have heard of women having babies like at a very mature age but most of them weren't trying. I mean someone that did want a baby and tried and succeeded. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## unichick

Hey girls i am new on here, I got PG last year at just before 43 and am trying again now!


----------



## unichick

Hey i am new on here...got PG last year at nearly 43, and currently trying again...just read your post about estrotone and progesterone cream where do you get that from :)


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi, google Malpani fertility in India. This doctor seems very knowledgeable and he talks about ways to help you improve your chances of conceiving at 40+, have you heard about DHEA? Research DHEA, Co-Enzyme Q10, wheat germ oil, and high doses of vitamin D3! CDHEA works for the majority of people with low ovarian reserve. I tried the progesterone cream but now i am doing the pessaries prescribed by the specialist.


----------



## Happypregnant

unichick said:


> Hey i am new on here...got PG last year at nearly 43, and currently trying again...just read your post about estrotone and progesterone cream where do you get that from :)

Ps, you can get it from the internet (the progesterone cream)


----------



## stickybean4

My sister had a healthy baby girl this summer at 42. She went off bc got pregnant 4 months later. All natural. Good luck on your journey. I'm almost 39 and TTC # 2 after a tubal reversal.


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?

What dosage of dhea are you taking? How are you getting on with it? (if you don't my asking ;))


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant said:


> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?

I'm 43 (43.8 to be exact, so 44 when baby is born) and am about 3 mos pregnant w/2nd child. Experienced secondary infertility. DD is 12. Of course getting pregnant was half the battle, now hoping baby will be healthy and all genetic tests come out ok. Getting the new Harmony prenatal blood test for trisomies week after Thanksgiving, then probably amnio depending....

I posted most of my main supps in a new thread in the TTC over 35 group titled Over 40 Natural BFP DHEA CoQ10 Vitex Black Cohosh Low AMH.....it's on 2nd pg now, maybe this link works...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------



## Blythe

notrustyyet said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?
> 
> I'm 43 (43.8 to be exact, so 44 when baby is born) and am about 3 mos pregnant w/2nd child. Experienced secondary infertility. DD is 12. Of course getting pregnant was half the battle, now hoping baby will be healthy and all genetic tests come out ok. Getting the new Harmony prenatal blood test for trisomies week after Thanksgiving, then probably amnio depending....
> 
> I posted most of my main supps in a new thread in the TTC over 35 group titled Over 40 Natural BFP DHEA CoQ10 Vitex Black Cohosh Low AMH.....it's on 2nd pg now, maybe this link works...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.htmlClick to expand...



hi - i have gone back to your original post again and again - you mentioned you got on better with a low dose DHEA over a longer period. I have never touched the stuff before but I'm getting desperate (you know the feeling!!) - so I'm think of 10mg per day or perhaps 25mg - how did you get on with the low dose - did you notice anything out of the ordinary/any discomforts. Do you think there is anything in particular that helped you? thanks for your time x PS - please keep us up to date with your pregnancy - very exciting but always nice to get those initial tests out of the way - all the best with those x


----------



## SabrinaKat

Me! After an mc at age 41, we were planning to go for IVF, but in pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered I had an underactive thyroid and after a few months of adjusting dosage, I got my BFP at age 43. I also took metformin, which some studies suggest can decrease the level of mc, did acupunture and lost weight in preparation for IVF, but we got lucky naturally and at age 44, my little boy was born healthy and happy (I did get pre-eclampsia, but up until wk 32 when high blood pressure diagnosed, a good pregnancy (no real issues at age 43/44)), so it is possible!

My LO is now 9 months+ and developmentally on target (actually very sociable!) and is a great little fellow -- I am so grateful, but wish I had started younger as I think 45+ is a little tricky for another, but am enjoying being a first-time mum (most of the time!)

best wishes and don't give up hope -- if an 'ordinary' person like me can beat the statistics, it is possible for others!


----------



## vermeil

Hello! Just wanted to say my FS strongly recommended COQ10. But when I suggested DHEA he said it`s only helpful if you have PCOS, which I don`t. Hope it helps.


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi, I am taking 25mg 3 times a day, no side effects, if any, I just feel better with more energy and less aches and pains. I can see you are taking CoQ10... I am have taken 400Mg per day, chinese acupuncture, 60,000 units of Vitamin D3, wheat germ oil, and intralipids!


----------



## Happypregnant

@ Verneil: well for you, you are too young,DHEA works if you are older like me and have low ovarian reserve or a low AMH... but I see you are very young... when was your little miracle baby boy was born?


----------



## Happypregnant

SabrinaKat said:


> Me! After an mc at age 41, we were planning to go for IVF, but in pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered I had an underactive thyroid and after a few months of adjusting dosage, I got my BFP at age 43. I also took metformin, which some studies suggest can decrease the level of mc, did acupunture and lost weight in preparation for IVF, but we got lucky naturally and at age 44, my little boy was born healthy and happy (I did get pre-eclampsia, but up until wk 32 when high blood pressure diagnosed, a good pregnancy (no real issues at age 43/44)), so it is possible!
> 
> My LO is now 9 months+ and developmentally on target (actually very sociable!) and is a great little fellow -- I am so grateful, but wish I had started younger as I think 45+ is a little tricky for another, but am enjoying being a first-time mum (most of the time!)
> 
> best wishes and don't give up hope -- if an 'ordinary' person like me can beat the statistics, it is possible for others!

Oh wow, that is amazing!!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Hi, I am taking 25mg 3 times a day, no side effects, if any, I just feel better with more energy and less aches and pains. I can see you are taking CoQ10... I am have taken 400Mg per day, chinese acupuncture, 60,000 units of Vitamin D3, wheat germ oil, and intralipids!

Thanks for reply.....what does the d3 do? I'm upping my intake of coq10 from this month and will return to TCM in the new year if no luck.


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am taking 25mg 3 times a day, no side effects, if any, I just feel better with more energy and less aches and pains. I can see you are taking CoQ10... I am have taken 400Mg per day, chinese acupuncture, 60,000 units of Vitamin D3, wheat germ oil, and intralipids!
> 
> Thanks for reply.....what does the d3 do? I'm upping my intake of coq10 from this month and will return to TCM in the new year if no luck.Click to expand...

Well, not long ago there was a big fuzz in the news that something like 80% of the population (in England) are vitamin D defficient. Now imagine that is the case with people in higher lattitudes as we don't get the sunshine. And at the same time I was researching for an IVF clinic and I thought of a few countries where it was cheaper than here in the Uk and I came across an indian doctor, look up his website (pretty switched on!) and he recommended to take it (it lowers your FSH) and it also helps with inflamation (that is other research I did and a book I bought) so he told me that to lower my FSH, take 60,000 IU of Vitamin D, Co-enzyme Q10, DHEA, and wheat germ extract and if I could accupuncture. And that is what I have been doing. My AMH went higher (and that is not meant to go higher according to what doctors believed) but if you reseach a clinic in New York city, they explain as to how AMH can go up! And in a nut shell, it is because it increases your antral follicle count and makes the embryos healthier with less chromosomal abnormatilies.


----------



## Blythe

Happy thanks so much for reply.....will certainly be looking at that d3!


----------



## Happypregnant

:bfp:Ladies, I got my spontaneous :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was preparing for IVF and went on a very drastic diet of very low carbs, lost 20lbs in 10 weeks (I read that if you have polycystic ovary syndrome, having low carbs acts in a similar way then metformin, I have been on Metformin before but hated the side effects of an upset tummy) For all of you ladies, don't lose hope!!! I am 43 years old! I have done the Co-Q10, 25mg of DHEA 3 times a day, 50,000 IU of Vit D3, Wheat germ oil, acupuncture, I also went to the tanning booth to get my vitamin D levels up, (didn't go crazy, just 12 minutes twice a week, I am meditarranean skin stype so 12 is ok for me) I was taking baby aspirin and when I went to talk to my consultant, or one of them, he was a bit nasty and said to me I should just give up and that my problems were due to my age... And I refused to accept it and obsessed in taking supplements... he said if I wanted to waste my money and go to an IVF clinic, that there were plenty of them wanting to take my money but just give up and think about donor eggs! That made me more determined to prove them wrong. Now I am going to acupuncture every week to support the pregnancy. I also did intralipids (unbeknownst to me!) and that also, I believe, helped the embryo implant. I did the intralipids for my allergies, not knowing that it would help with pregnancy. 

If you are lucky enough to have a National Health System as I do in the UK (even though I am from the USA) try to ask for a blood work test, I told them I had thick blood and that is why I had had miscarriages before, they reluctantly gave me the test, said it was cuz of my age that I had the miscarriages and lo and behold, I was right! I tested positive to Lupus anticoagulant!!! So now I am having to inject clexane, take baby asprin and I also got them to give me a prescription for progesterone pessaries (as I dectected I had a luteal phase deffect by charting my temp) 

I didnt wanna say anything but I can't take it anymore, I am 6 weeks pregnant now. Ladies, if you live in the UK, you can get the Harmony test for free in London. Google Doctor Nicolaides, they are doing it at 137 Harley street and if you are between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days, you will get it for free and it is 99% accuarate dectecting down syndrome and other stuff. I don't wanna risk miscarriage with an amnio so i am going for it, made my appt already! You will only get it for free if is not an IVF baby. They will also do the nuchal fold scan for you but they will charge you something like £180 but he is one of the top doctors for fetal medicine and HE INVENTED the Harmony test. 

I have obsessed so much about all of this and if any of you ladies want any help or info, i am here for you. I can tell you that my acupuncturist is quiet popular when it comes to getting the ladies pregnant. There is one in London that I read he is so good but his fees are like £200 or something ridiculous per session... mine only charges £35! and delivers results! I can tell you where I got my lipid infusions, it is a clinic for allergies and autoinmune problems. I trully believe that everything I have done, in combination, has help me get my :bfp:


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?
> 
> I'm 43 (43.8 to be exact, so 44 when baby is born) and am about 3 mos pregnant w/2nd child. Experienced secondary infertility. DD is 12. Of course getting pregnant was half the battle, now hoping baby will be healthy and all genetic tests come out ok. Getting the new Harmony prenatal blood test for trisomies week after Thanksgiving, then probably amnio depending....
> 
> I posted most of my main supps in a new thread in the TTC over 35 group titled Over 40 Natural BFP DHEA CoQ10 Vitex Black Cohosh Low AMH.....it's on 2nd pg now, maybe this link works...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hi - i have gone back to your original post again and again - you mentioned you got on better with a low dose DHEA over a longer period. I have never touched the stuff before but I'm getting desperate (you know the feeling!!) - so I'm think of 10mg per day or perhaps 25mg - how did you get on with the low dose - did you notice anything out of the ordinary/any discomforts. Do you think there is anything in particular that helped you? thanks for your time x PS - please keep us up to date with your pregnancy - very exciting but always nice to get those initial tests out of the way - all the best with those xClick to expand...

Hi, I know the question is directed to someone else but as I got a :bfp: I thought I would share with you what helped. I posted it on my last post if you wanna have a read but it was basically DHEA, CO Q10, acupuncture, 50,000 IU of vitamin D3, wheat germ and baby aspirin... And what me and notrustyyet have in common is DHEA and Co Q10. They work!!!!! My AMH was 3.82 and FSH 9.5. It can be done!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?
> 
> I'm 43 (43.8 to be exact, so 44 when baby is born) and am about 3 mos pregnant w/2nd child. Experienced secondary infertility. DD is 12. Of course getting pregnant was half the battle, now hoping baby will be healthy and all genetic tests come out ok. Getting the new Harmony prenatal blood test for trisomies week after Thanksgiving, then probably amnio depending....
> 
> I posted most of my main supps in a new thread in the TTC over 35 group titled Over 40 Natural BFP DHEA CoQ10 Vitex Black Cohosh Low AMH.....it's on 2nd pg now, maybe this link works...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hi - i have gone back to your original post again and again - you mentioned you got on better with a low dose DHEA over a longer period. I have never touched the stuff before but I'm getting desperate (you know the feeling!!) - so I'm think of 10mg per day or perhaps 25mg - how did you get on with the low dose - did you notice anything out of the ordinary/any discomforts. Do you think there is anything in particular that helped you? thanks for your time x PS - please keep us up to date with your pregnancy - very exciting but always nice to get those initial tests out of the way - all the best with those xClick to expand...

Hi, I know the question is directed to someone else but as I got a :bfp: I thought I would share with you what helped. I posted it on my last post if you wanna have a read but it was basically DHEA, CO Q10, acupuncture, 50,000 IU of vitamin D3, wheat germ and baby aspirin... And what me and notrustyyet have in common is DHEA and Co Q10. They work!!!!! My AMH was 3.82 and FSH 9.5. It can be done!!!


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> :bfp:Ladies, I got my spontaneous :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was preparing for IVF and went on a very drastic diet of very low carbs, lost 20lbs in 10 weeks (I read that if you have polycystic ovary syndrome, having low carbs acts in a similar way then metformin, I have been on Metformin before but hated the side effects of an upset tummy) For all of you ladies, don't lose hope!!! I am 43 years old! I have done the Co-Q10, 25mg of DHEA 3 times a day, 50,000 IU of Vit D3, Wheat germ oil, acupuncture, I also went to the tanning booth to get my vitamin D levels up, (didn't go crazy, just 12 minutes twice a week, I am meditarranean skin stype so 12 is ok for me) I was taking baby aspirin and when I went to talk to my consultant, or one of them, he was a bit nasty and said to me I should just give up and that my problems were due to my age... And I refused to accept it and obsessed in taking supplements... he said if I wanted to waste my money and go to an IVF clinic, that there were plenty of them wanting to take my money but just give up and think about donor eggs! That made me more determined to prove them wrong. Now I am going to acupuncture every week to support the pregnancy. I also did intralipids (unbeknownst to me!) and that also, I believe, helped the embryo implant. I did the intralipids for my allergies, not knowing that it would help with pregnancy.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have a National Health System as I do in the UK (even though I am from the USA) try to ask for a blood work test, I told them I had thick blood and that is why I had had miscarriages before, they reluctantly gave me the test, said it was cuz of my age that I had the miscarriages and lo and behold, I was right! I tested positive to Lupus anticoagulant!!! So now I am having to inject clexane, take baby asprin and I also got them to give me a prescription for progesterone pessaries (as I dectected I had a luteal phase deffect by charting my temp)
> 
> I didnt wanna say anything but I can't take it anymore, I am 6 weeks pregnant now. Ladies, if you live in the UK, you can get the Harmony test for free in London. Google Doctor Nicolaides, they are doing it at 137 Harley street and if you are between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days, you will get it for free and it is 99% accuarate dectecting down syndrome and other stuff. I don't wanna risk miscarriage with an amnio so i am going for it, made my appt already! You will only get it for free if is not an IVF baby. They will also do the nuchal fold scan for you but they will charge you something like £180 but he is one of the top doctors for fetal medicine and HE INVENTED the Harmony test.
> 
> I have obsessed so much about all of this and if any of you ladies want any help or info, i am here for you. I can tell you that my acupuncturist is quiet popular when it comes to getting the ladies pregnant. There is one in London that I read he is so good but his fees are like £200 or something ridiculous per session... mine only charges £35! and delivers results! I can tell you where I got my lipid infusions, it is a clinic for allergies and autoinmune problems. I trully believe that everything I have done, in combination, has help me get my :bfp:

Happy I'm thrilled for you. Yo go girl! Yourpost has Really cheered me up. I'm a London girl too...where is your acupuncturist if you don't my asking? I am going back to Tcm in the new year if this cycle does not work. I have upped my coq10 bit leaving dhea alone for time being.my day 21 bloods were fine but that did not include amh. Thanks for your time x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> :bfp:Ladies, I got my spontaneous :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was preparing for IVF and went on a very drastic diet of very low carbs, lost 20lbs in 10 weeks (I read that if you have polycystic ovary syndrome, having low carbs acts in a similar way then metformin, I have been on Metformin before but hated the side effects of an upset tummy) For all of you ladies, don't lose hope!!! I am 43 years old! I have done the Co-Q10, 25mg of DHEA 3 times a day, 50,000 IU of Vit D3, Wheat germ oil, acupuncture, I also went to the tanning booth to get my vitamin D levels up, (didn't go crazy, just 12 minutes twice a week, I am meditarranean skin stype so 12 is ok for me) I was taking baby aspirin and when I went to talk to my consultant, or one of them, he was a bit nasty and said to me I should just give up and that my problems were due to my age... And I refused to accept it and obsessed in taking supplements... he said if I wanted to waste my money and go to an IVF clinic, that there were plenty of them wanting to take my money but just give up and think about donor eggs! That made me more determined to prove them wrong. Now I am going to acupuncture every week to support the pregnancy. I also did intralipids (unbeknownst to me!) and that also, I believe, helped the embryo implant. I did the intralipids for my allergies, not knowing that it would help with pregnancy.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have a National Health System as I do in the UK (even though I am from the USA) try to ask for a blood work test, I told them I had thick blood and that is why I had had miscarriages before, they reluctantly gave me the test, said it was cuz of my age that I had the miscarriages and lo and behold, I was right! I tested positive to Lupus anticoagulant!!! So now I am having to inject clexane, take baby asprin and I also got them to give me a prescription for progesterone pessaries (as I dectected I had a luteal phase deffect by charting my temp)
> 
> I didnt wanna say anything but I can't take it anymore, I am 6 weeks pregnant now. Ladies, if you live in the UK, you can get the Harmony test for free in London. Google Doctor Nicolaides, they are doing it at 137 Harley street and if you are between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days, you will get it for free and it is 99% accuarate dectecting down syndrome and other stuff. I don't wanna risk miscarriage with an amnio so i am going for it, made my appt already! You will only get it for free if is not an IVF baby. They will also do the nuchal fold scan for you but they will charge you something like £180 but he is one of the top doctors for fetal medicine and HE INVENTED the Harmony test.
> 
> I have obsessed so much about all of this and if any of you ladies want any help or info, i am here for you. I can tell you that my acupuncturist is quiet popular when it comes to getting the ladies pregnant. There is one in London that I read he is so good but his fees are like £200 or something ridiculous per session... mine only charges £35! and delivers results! I can tell you where I got my lipid infusions, it is a clinic for allergies and autoinmune problems. I trully believe that everything I have done, in combination, has help me get my :bfp:
> 
> Happy I'm thrilled for you. Yo go girl! Yourpost has Really cheered me up. I'm a London girl too...where is your acupuncturist if you don't my asking? I am going back to Tcm in the new year if this cycle does not work. I have upped my coq10 bit leaving dhea alone for time being.my day 21 bloods were fine but that did not include amh. Thanks for your time x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Blythe, I live in Southampton, I guess that by my post it seems that I live in London... but I live in Southampton... There are several good ones in London, I will find out the name of the one that many women swear by... he is not even chinese, he is a white guy that learned acupuncture and I think he is in Harley street. however if you google "acupuncture for fertility london" you will get a few that charge much less. This one guy that has gotten (apparently) women pregnant after just a handle of visits, chages an arm and a leg... but mine in Southampton who only charges £35 was just as good. In fact, when you walk in his clinic (very unasuming and always cold!) you have national newspapers articles and many baby pictures on the wall from all the babies he has helped conceive. I don't know if it would be too much to come to him but he is cheap and he is good... cheap in comparison to London prices. There is one in London Zak Acupuncture that doesnt seem to charge that much... https://www.tcmcentre.co.uk/AboutUs.htm this one is my one... this is their number 023 8022 2214 and usually they get most of their customers thru word of mouth as they are so good... WHy are you going to stop DHEA? I went and bought the one from America, the one approved for "the center of human reproduction" the fertility clinic that started it all... and I bought 3 month's worth... but previously bought from Biovea on line... I was nearly out and so i order some more... cost me $200 dollars!!!! and it is still stuck at customs lol... by the time it got to the UK I had already had a :bfp: So it is stuck there and now I have to pay £57 to get it hahahaha... Well, at least I saved me the IVF fees! There is another lady on this thread that also got a :bfp: who also took DHEA and Co Q10 and she is even older than me!


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> :bfp:Ladies, I got my spontaneous :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was preparing for IVF and went on a very drastic diet of very low carbs, lost 20lbs in 10 weeks (I read that if you have polycystic ovary syndrome, having low carbs acts in a similar way then metformin, I have been on Metformin before but hated the side effects of an upset tummy) For all of you ladies, don't lose hope!!! I am 43 years old! I have done the Co-Q10, 25mg of DHEA 3 times a day, 50,000 IU of Vit D3, Wheat germ oil, acupuncture, I also went to the tanning booth to get my vitamin D levels up, (didn't go crazy, just 12 minutes twice a week, I am meditarranean skin stype so 12 is ok for me) I was taking baby aspirin and when I went to talk to my consultant, or one of them, he was a bit nasty and said to me I should just give up and that my problems were due to my age... And I refused to accept it and obsessed in taking supplements... he said if I wanted to waste my money and go to an IVF clinic, that there were plenty of them wanting to take my money but just give up and think about donor eggs! That made me more determined to prove them wrong. Now I am going to acupuncture every week to support the pregnancy. I also did intralipids (unbeknownst to me!) and that also, I believe, helped the embryo implant. I did the intralipids for my allergies, not knowing that it would help with pregnancy.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have a National Health System as I do in the UK (even though I am from the USA) try to ask for a blood work test, I told them I had thick blood and that is why I had had miscarriages before, they reluctantly gave me the test, said it was cuz of my age that I had the miscarriages and lo and behold, I was right! I tested positive to Lupus anticoagulant!!! So now I am having to inject clexane, take baby asprin and I also got them to give me a prescription for progesterone pessaries (as I dectected I had a luteal phase deffect by charting my temp)
> 
> I didnt wanna say anything but I can't take it anymore, I am 6 weeks pregnant now. Ladies, if you live in the UK, you can get the Harmony test for free in London. Google Doctor Nicolaides, they are doing it at 137 Harley street and if you are between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days, you will get it for free and it is 99% accuarate dectecting down syndrome and other stuff. I don't wanna risk miscarriage with an amnio so i am going for it, made my appt already! You will only get it for free if is not an IVF baby. They will also do the nuchal fold scan for you but they will charge you something like £180 but he is one of the top doctors for fetal medicine and HE INVENTED the Harmony test.
> 
> I have obsessed so much about all of this and if any of you ladies want any help or info, i am here for you. I can tell you that my acupuncturist is quiet popular when it comes to getting the ladies pregnant. There is one in London that I read he is so good but his fees are like £200 or something ridiculous per session... mine only charges £35! and delivers results! I can tell you where I got my lipid infusions, it is a clinic for allergies and autoinmune problems. I trully believe that everything I have done, in combination, has help me get my :bfp:
> 
> Happy I'm thrilled for you. Yo go girl! Yourpost has Really cheered me up. I'm a London girl too...where is your acupuncturist if you don't my asking? I am going back to Tcm in the new year if this cycle does not work. I have upped my coq10 bit leaving dhea alone for time being.my day 21 bloods were fine but that did not include amh. Thanks for your time x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Blythe, I live in Southampton, I guess that by my post it seems that I live in London... but I live in Southampton... There are several good ones in London, I will find out the name of the one that many women swear by... he is not even chinese, he is a white guy that learned acupuncture and I think he is in Harley street. however if you google "acupuncture for fertility london" you will get a few that charge much less. This one guy that has gotten (apparently) women pregnant after just a handle of visits, chages an arm and a leg... but mine in Southampton who only charges £35 was just as good. In fact, when you walk in his clinic (very unasuming and always cold!) you have national newspapers articles and many baby pictures on the wall from all the babies he has helped conceive. I don't know if it would be too much to come to him but he is cheap and he is good... cheap in comparison to London prices. There is one in London Zak Acupuncture that doesnt seem to charge that much... https://www.tcmcentre.co.uk/AboutUs.htm this one is my one... this is their number 023 8022 2214 and usually they get most of their customers thru word of mouth as they are so good... WHy are you going to stop DHEA? I went and bought the one from America, the one approved for "the center of human reproduction" the fertility clinic that started it all... and I bought 3 month's worth... but previously bought from Biovea on line... I was nearly out and so i order some more... cost me $200 dollars!!!! and it is still stuck at customs lol... by the time it got to the UK I had already had a :bfp: So it is stuck there and now I have to pay £57 to get it hahahaha... Well, at least I saved me the IVF fees! There is another lady on this thread that also got a :bfp: who also took DHEA and Co Q10 and she is even older than me!Click to expand...


Thanks so much for info. I have upped my COQ10 to 400mg per day but I'm not sure about DHEA....im not sure if i have any condition which that would help...i don't have PCOS or anything like that and I'm worried about growing a beard and becoming aggressive - this is a serious comment :wacko: 

i will return to TCM in the new year with a vengeance if i don't get my BFP this month...there are lots to choose from but i really have to watch how much i spend - i think 35 is the absolute most i would pay but then once the herbs are added this could take it up to 80-90 per week which is just a bit crazy - i did it before and literally spent hundreds and had to give up as i was making zero progress. I think i just had a completely disinterested practitioner but it did put me off it for a while.

how are you feeling?


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Blythe, how am I feeling? lol... PREGNANT! LOL boobies are hurting, I am quizzy, and tired but I AM LOVING IT. it is crazy to spend all this money but... other people spend several thousands on IVF! Consider it a small investment to only spend a few hundreds. I guess the combination of acupuncture with some of the supplements that seem to give :bfp: may increase your chances. Most women that take DHEA don't have any of the nasty side effects. I didn't get a beard lol, nor did I get angrier, nor did I feel ill for it. In fact, I felt better. If you are going to buy it, try BIOVEA on line. Also research inmune issues and intralipids. I had that done too!


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> :bfp:Ladies, I got my spontaneous :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was preparing for IVF and went on a very drastic diet of very low carbs, lost 20lbs in 10 weeks (I read that if you have polycystic ovary syndrome, having low carbs acts in a similar way then metformin, I have been on Metformin before but hated the side effects of an upset tummy) For all of you ladies, don't lose hope!!! I am 43 years old! I have done the Co-Q10, 25mg of DHEA 3 times a day, 50,000 IU of Vit D3, Wheat germ oil, acupuncture, I also went to the tanning booth to get my vitamin D levels up, (didn't go crazy, just 12 minutes twice a week, I am meditarranean skin stype so 12 is ok for me) I was taking baby aspirin and when I went to talk to my consultant, or one of them, he was a bit nasty and said to me I should just give up and that my problems were due to my age... And I refused to accept it and obsessed in taking supplements... he said if I wanted to waste my money and go to an IVF clinic, that there were plenty of them wanting to take my money but just give up and think about donor eggs! That made me more determined to prove them wrong. Now I am going to acupuncture every week to support the pregnancy. I also did intralipids (unbeknownst to me!) and that also, I believe, helped the embryo implant. I did the intralipids for my allergies, not knowing that it would help with pregnancy.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have a National Health System as I do in the UK (even though I am from the USA) try to ask for a blood work test, I told them I had thick blood and that is why I had had miscarriages before, they reluctantly gave me the test, said it was cuz of my age that I had the miscarriages and lo and behold, I was right! I tested positive to Lupus anticoagulant!!! So now I am having to inject clexane, take baby asprin and I also got them to give me a prescription for progesterone pessaries (as I dectected I had a luteal phase deffect by charting my temp)
> 
> I didnt wanna say anything but I can't take it anymore, I am 6 weeks pregnant now. Ladies, if you live in the UK, you can get the Harmony test for free in London. Google Doctor Nicolaides, they are doing it at 137 Harley street and if you are between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days, you will get it for free and it is 99% accuarate dectecting down syndrome and other stuff. I don't wanna risk miscarriage with an amnio so i am going for it, made my appt already! You will only get it for free if is not an IVF baby. They will also do the nuchal fold scan for you but they will charge you something like £180 but he is one of the top doctors for fetal medicine and HE INVENTED the Harmony test.
> 
> I have obsessed so much about all of this and if any of you ladies want any help or info, i am here for you. I can tell you that my acupuncturist is quiet popular when it comes to getting the ladies pregnant. There is one in London that I read he is so good but his fees are like £200 or something ridiculous per session... mine only charges £35! and delivers results! I can tell you where I got my lipid infusions, it is a clinic for allergies and autoinmune problems. I trully believe that everything I have done, in combination, has help me get my :bfp:
> 
> Happy I'm thrilled for you. Yo go girl! Yourpost has Really cheered me up. I'm a London girl too...where is your acupuncturist if you don't my asking? I am going back to Tcm in the new year if this cycle does not work. I have upped my coq10 bit leaving dhea alone for time being.my day 21 bloods were fine but that did not include amh. Thanks for your time x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Blythe, I live in Southampton, I guess that by my post it seems that I live in London... but I live in Southampton... There are several good ones in London, I will find out the name of the one that many women swear by... he is not even chinese, he is a white guy that learned acupuncture and I think he is in Harley street. however if you google "acupuncture for fertility london" you will get a few that charge much less. This one guy that has gotten (apparently) women pregnant after just a handle of visits, chages an arm and a leg... but mine in Southampton who only charges £35 was just as good. In fact, when you walk in his clinic (very unasuming and always cold!) you have national newspapers articles and many baby pictures on the wall from all the babies he has helped conceive. I don't know if it would be too much to come to him but he is cheap and he is good... cheap in comparison to London prices. There is one in London Zak Acupuncture that doesnt seem to charge that much... https://www.tcmcentre.co.uk/AboutUs.htm this one is my one... this is their number 023 8022 2214 and usually they get most of their customers thru word of mouth as they are so good... WHy are you going to stop DHEA? I went and bought the one from America, the one approved for "the center of human reproduction" the fertility clinic that started it all... and I bought 3 month's worth... but previously bought from Biovea on line... I was nearly out and so i order some more... cost me $200 dollars!!!! and it is still stuck at customs lol... by the time it got to the UK I had already had a :bfp: So it is stuck there and now I have to pay £57 to get it hahahaha... Well, at least I saved me the IVF fees! There is another lady on this thread that also got a :bfp: who also took DHEA and Co Q10 and she is even older than me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for info. I have upped my COQ10 to 400mg per day but I'm not sure about DHEA....im not sure if i have any condition which that would help...i don't have PCOS or anything like that and I'm worried about growing a beard and becoming aggressive - this is a serious comment :wacko:
> 
> i will return to TCM in the new year with a vengeance if i don't get my BFP this month...there are lots to choose from but i really have to watch how much i spend - i think 35 is the absolute most i would pay but then once the herbs are added this could take it up to 80-90 per week which is just a bit crazy - i did it before and literally spent hundreds and had to give up as i was making zero progress. I think i just had a completely disinterested practitioner but it did put me off it for a while.
> 
> how are you feeling?Click to expand...

Blythe, research duofertility (they can diagnose if you have hormonal problems or imbalances, or a luteal phase deffect, or whatever!) they guarantee you a pregnancy or your money back! It costs you like 100 a month and if you don't get pregnant within a year, they return your money! Also research the clearblue fertility monitor, go to amazon and see the hundreds of wonderful reviews. I also used this contraption the month I got pregnant. it said I ovulated on day 10 of my cycle. I thought it was wrong but I did grab my husband for a quicky lol... and maybe that is what got me pregnant... I don't know. I just think it was a combination of everything I did and my insistence!!! I wasn't going to give up until i had a baby in my arms, whether is was taking ridiculous amounts of pills, horrible teas, acupuncture, clomid, fertility monitors, ovulation induction, stopping eating all grains and milk, detoxing, losing 20 lbs in 10 weeks, visualizing, soya isoflavons, conceive plus, robitussin, baby aspirin, natural progesterone cream, a couple of faith healers, a therapist lol, relaxing and not stressing, eating only organic and good food, reading half a dozen books, being a pest to my consultant asking for blood tests all the time til they found lupus anticoagulant and now I have to inject daily for the rexst of the pregnancy with clexane!, charting my cycle, injectables. intralipids, positive thinking... and if all that didn't work, then continue all of that plus IVF, I was saving for it, and if i didn't conceive with my own eggs, I was going to do donor eggs lol... But I wasn't going to take no for an answer!!! I was going to die trying... thank God I didn't lol...


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> :bfp:Ladies, I got my spontaneous :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was preparing for IVF and went on a very drastic diet of very low carbs, lost 20lbs in 10 weeks (I read that if you have polycystic ovary syndrome, having low carbs acts in a similar way then metformin, I have been on Metformin before but hated the side effects of an upset tummy) For all of you ladies, don't lose hope!!! I am 43 years old! I have done the Co-Q10, 25mg of DHEA 3 times a day, 50,000 IU of Vit D3, Wheat germ oil, acupuncture, I also went to the tanning booth to get my vitamin D levels up, (didn't go crazy, just 12 minutes twice a week, I am meditarranean skin stype so 12 is ok for me) I was taking baby aspirin and when I went to talk to my consultant, or one of them, he was a bit nasty and said to me I should just give up and that my problems were due to my age... And I refused to accept it and obsessed in taking supplements... he said if I wanted to waste my money and go to an IVF clinic, that there were plenty of them wanting to take my money but just give up and think about donor eggs! That made me more determined to prove them wrong. Now I am going to acupuncture every week to support the pregnancy. I also did intralipids (unbeknownst to me!) and that also, I believe, helped the embryo implant. I did the intralipids for my allergies, not knowing that it would help with pregnancy.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have a National Health System as I do in the UK (even though I am from the USA) try to ask for a blood work test, I told them I had thick blood and that is why I had had miscarriages before, they reluctantly gave me the test, said it was cuz of my age that I had the miscarriages and lo and behold, I was right! I tested positive to Lupus anticoagulant!!! So now I am having to inject clexane, take baby asprin and I also got them to give me a prescription for progesterone pessaries (as I dectected I had a luteal phase deffect by charting my temp)
> 
> I didnt wanna say anything but I can't take it anymore, I am 6 weeks pregnant now. Ladies, if you live in the UK, you can get the Harmony test for free in London. Google Doctor Nicolaides, they are doing it at 137 Harley street and if you are between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days, you will get it for free and it is 99% accuarate dectecting down syndrome and other stuff. I don't wanna risk miscarriage with an amnio so i am going for it, made my appt already! You will only get it for free if is not an IVF baby. They will also do the nuchal fold scan for you but they will charge you something like £180 but he is one of the top doctors for fetal medicine and HE INVENTED the Harmony test.
> 
> I have obsessed so much about all of this and if any of you ladies want any help or info, i am here for you. I can tell you that my acupuncturist is quiet popular when it comes to getting the ladies pregnant. There is one in London that I read he is so good but his fees are like £200 or something ridiculous per session... mine only charges £35! and delivers results! I can tell you where I got my lipid infusions, it is a clinic for allergies and autoinmune problems. I trully believe that everything I have done, in combination, has help me get my :bfp:
> 
> Happy I'm thrilled for you. Yo go girl! Yourpost has Really cheered me up. I'm a London girl too...where is your acupuncturist if you don't my asking? I am going back to Tcm in the new year if this cycle does not work. I have upped my coq10 bit leaving dhea alone for time being.my day 21 bloods were fine but that did not include amh. Thanks for your time x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Blythe, I live in Southampton, I guess that by my post it seems that I live in London... but I live in Southampton... There are several good ones in London, I will find out the name of the one that many women swear by... he is not even chinese, he is a white guy that learned acupuncture and I think he is in Harley street. however if you google "acupuncture for fertility london" you will get a few that charge much less. This one guy that has gotten (apparently) women pregnant after just a handle of visits, chages an arm and a leg... but mine in Southampton who only charges £35 was just as good. In fact, when you walk in his clinic (very unasuming and always cold!) you have national newspapers articles and many baby pictures on the wall from all the babies he has helped conceive. I don't know if it would be too much to come to him but he is cheap and he is good... cheap in comparison to London prices. There is one in London Zak Acupuncture that doesnt seem to charge that much... https://www.tcmcentre.co.uk/AboutUs.htm this one is my one... this is their number 023 8022 2214 and usually they get most of their customers thru word of mouth as they are so good... WHy are you going to stop DHEA? I went and bought the one from America, the one approved for "the center of human reproduction" the fertility clinic that started it all... and I bought 3 month's worth... but previously bought from Biovea on line... I was nearly out and so i order some more... cost me $200 dollars!!!! and it is still stuck at customs lol... by the time it got to the UK I had already had a :bfp: So it is stuck there and now I have to pay £57 to get it hahahaha... Well, at least I saved me the IVF fees! There is another lady on this thread that also got a :bfp: who also took DHEA and Co Q10 and she is even older than me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for info. I have upped my COQ10 to 400mg per day but I'm not sure about DHEA....im not sure if i have any condition which that would help...i don't have PCOS or anything like that and I'm worried about growing a beard and becoming aggressive - this is a serious comment :wacko:
> 
> i will return to TCM in the new year with a vengeance if i don't get my BFP this month...there are lots to choose from but i really have to watch how much i spend - i think 35 is the absolute most i would pay but then once the herbs are added this could take it up to 80-90 per week which is just a bit crazy - i did it before and literally spent hundreds and had to give up as i was making zero progress. I think i just had a completely disinterested practitioner but it did put me off it for a while.
> 
> how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Blythe, research duofertility (they can diagnose if you have hormonal problems or imbalances, or a luteal phase deffect, or whatever!) they guarantee you a pregnancy or your money back! It costs you like 100 a month and if you don't get pregnant within a year, they return your money! Also research the clearblue fertility monitor, go to amazon and see the hundreds of wonderful reviews. I also used this contraption the month I got pregnant. it said I ovulated on day 10 of my cycle. I thought it was wrong but I did grab my husband for a quicky lol... and maybe that is what got me pregnant... I don't know. I just think it was a combination of everything I did and my insistence!!! I wasn't going to give up until i had a baby in my arms, whether is was taking ridiculous amounts of pills, horrible teas, acupuncture, clomid, fertility monitors, ovulation induction, stopping eating all grains and milk, detoxing, losing 20 lbs in 10 weeks, visualizing, soya isoflavons, conceive plus, robitussin, baby aspirin, natural progesterone cream, a couple of faith healers, a therapist lol, relaxing and not stressing, eating only organic and good food, reading half a dozen books, being a pest to my consultant asking for blood tests all the time til they found lupus anticoagulant and now I have to inject daily for the rexst of the pregnancy with clexane!, charting my cycle, injectables. intralipids, positive thinking... and if all that didn't work, then continue all of that plus IVF, I was saving for it, and if i didn't conceive with my own eggs, I was going to do donor eggs lol... But I wasn't going to take no for an answer!!! I was going to die trying... thank God I didn't lol...Click to expand...

thanks again for so much info....i have a CBFM and have used it over the months - i know when i ovulate so thats not really the issue for me although its a wonderful tool for ladies that are not so familiar with their cycles. i will certainly look at DHEA as a possible supplement for me and i have prog cream this cycle which i will try for the first time post ovulation alongside all the other stuff I'm chucking down my throat each day. I have really improved my diet quite drastically over the last few weeks so desperately hoping to see some improvements and even a BFP. Hope you are managing to get lots of rest - such an exciting time :flower:


----------



## notrustyyet

Blythe said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?
> 
> I'm 43 (43.8 to be exact, so 44 when baby is born) and am about 3 mos pregnant w/2nd child. Experienced secondary infertility. DD is 12. Of course getting pregnant was half the battle, now hoping baby will be healthy and all genetic tests come out ok. Getting the new Harmony prenatal blood test for trisomies week after Thanksgiving, then probably amnio depending....
> 
> I posted most of my main supps in a new thread in the TTC over 35 group titled Over 40 Natural BFP DHEA CoQ10 Vitex Black Cohosh Low AMH.....it's on 2nd pg now, maybe this link works...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hi - i have gone back to your original post again and again - you mentioned you got on better with a low dose DHEA over a longer period. I have never touched the stuff before but I'm getting desperate (you know the feeling!!) - so I'm think of 10mg per day or perhaps 25mg - how did you get on with the low dose - did you notice anything out of the ordinary/any discomforts. Do you think there is anything in particular that helped you? thanks for your time x PS - please keep us up to date with your pregnancy - very exciting but always nice to get those initial tests out of the way - all the best with those xClick to expand...

I have edited my original post a few times, so that's good that you've gone back and re-read...
I was wary about doing too high a dose esp since I wasn't doing IVF, as I read somewhere a fert spec. say that DHEA either takes a very low dose and a long time to work or a high dose but that can affect other body systems and wreak havoc with hormones, making you less fertile while on it. (but if you're doing IVF, they give you hormones, so it wouldn't matter) I did notice too that with too much, more than 20 mg I became tired on it, probably due to my cortisol being lowered too much...

I first started DHEA only 10 mg in April, 6 mos before my BFP. The first month I O'd on CD 10 which was early for me usually alternate btwn CD12 or 13. Oing too early can make for immature egg. Also that 1st try, had a very light short cycle, with a couple of days of black/brown spotting first, but then only 24 hrs of a of heavy flow, then basically nothing, so I attributed that to the DHEA and had stopped after CD 10 that month. I skipped until my June cycle and started up with 10 mg every second day. That month I O'd on CD 13 as usual, had normal bleeding, bright red flow, usually my pattern now is H, M, Lt, then spotting. (though BTW, overall my periods are lighter/shorter since turning 42. I used to get 2 days of very heavy, and 2 of medium, then sp,)

In July, started with 10 mg DHEA every other day, but by mid month began 10 mg daily. In August took 10 mg most days but quite often did 20 mg, no side effects. 

By September, my BFP month out of desperation, I tried the 25 mg micronized caps 2x/day. After only 5 days, I began breaking out with huge cysts on my face, and my clitoris (sorry TMI) felt very sensitive/uncomfortable, not in a good way at all, didn't feel right, was very tired, so I went back down to 10 mg 2x/day. That month had DHEAS level checked on CD13 and was 374.88 upper limit for 18-19 yr old females. I have no idea what it was before supplementing in April, but I did NOT start out w/elevated testosterone/PCOS. 

Something curious that I haven't mentioned before is that both times i have gotten BFP in past yr I was sick. When I had chemical in Feb. 12, I actually had a fever around O time, but baby never fully implanted. In September, BFP, I had a mild cold, no fever though. I think both times my body was too busy fighting off infection to rally all the usual effort to kill the foreign sperm. So my advice to you don't skip those months you don't feel good, it may be best time to get preggers.


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet have you had any scan yet? Did you know that there is a new test called Harmony test that they are doing in London that can tell you if baby is healthy by 10 weeks? it is non invasive and 99% accurate.... 5 minutes later... I realized you wrote about the harmony test on the other thread... can you tell me about it please? I have my appt for Dec 27th!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Hey ladies, wish me luck please. I am going in a couple of days to have my first ultrasound, my dating scan! And FYI, if you want the Harmony test, you can get it for free if you do it between 10 weeks and 10 weeks 6 days!!! You can get it at 137 Harley street, London with doctor Nicolaides who is a top consultant, obstetrician and leading expert in fetal medicine. He invented the test.


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant said:


> notrustyyet have you had any scan yet? Did you know that there is a new test called Harmony test that they are doing in London that can tell you if baby is healthy by 10 weeks? it is non invasive and 99% accurate.... 5 minutes later... I realized you wrote about the harmony test on the other thread... can you tell me about it please? I have my appt for Dec 27th!!!

I had it at 11 wks, but don't know results yet, should take another week to know. I'm doing it as a pretest before I consider amnio. If it comes out high risk, I'll probably confirm with Amnio. It's new so my MD doesn't trust it 100%...


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant How do I get that cute baby development ticker?


----------



## tadpole1

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations and thank you for posting your pregnancy stories! It's gives the me much needed hope. I'm 40.8 and we have been trying for 20 months. HappyPregnant you taking the DHEA 3x a day and 50,000 IU of Vit D3 everyday? I have those but I'm alway afraid to take too much. Thanks!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

tadpole1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations and thank you for posting your pregnancy stories! It's gives the me much needed hope. I'm 40.8 and we have been trying for 20 months. HappyPregnant you taking the DHEA 3x a day and 50,000 IU of Vit D3 everyday? I have those but I'm alway afraid to take too much. Thanks!!!

Tadpole... I "was" taking DHEA 25mg 3 times a day. i am not now, I am pregnant!!! And 50,000 IU of vitamin D3 per week!!! not per day! All in one go! Do some research about vitamin D3, it is not toxic! Even in those large quantities. 15 minutes of mid day sun will give your body 35,000IU of vitamin D3! and your body can handle it no problem. The tablet form some of it gets excreted... Is your DHEA micronized? Also take Co Q10! It is a combination of things that have helped us. Co Q10 is a bit expensive but it does not seem to cause any side effects. I was scared too as the first time I started taking DHEA I started getting palpitations and I attributed to the DHEA and stopped... and out of desperation (and after the palpitations went away with multivitamins and iron) I started again with no side effects! So it wasn't the DHEA. I always ask the same questions to the ladies... what is your FSH and AMH? and what is the cause of your infertility if they have told you....


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Happypregnant How do I get that cute baby development ticker?

Go to 

https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers&MsdVisit=1

and register, upper right hand corner and then copy and paste it onto your profile


----------



## tadpole1

Happypregnant said:


> tadpole1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations and thank you for posting your pregnancy stories! It's gives the me much needed hope. I'm 40.8 and we have been trying for 20 months. HappyPregnant you taking the DHEA 3x a day and 50,000 IU of Vit D3 everyday? I have those but I'm alway afraid to take too much. Thanks!!!
> 
> Tadpole... I "was" taking DHEA 25mg 3 times a day. i am not now, I am pregnant!!! And 50,000 IU of vitamin D3 per week!!! not per day! All in one go! Do some research about vitamin D3, it is not toxic! Even in those large quantities. 15 minutes of mid day sun will give your body 35,000IU of vitamin D3! and your body can handle it no problem. The tablet form some of it gets excreted... Is your DHEA micronized? Also take Co Q10! It is a combination of things that have helped us. Co Q10 is a bit expensive but it does not seem to cause any side effects. I was scared too as the first time I started taking DHEA I started getting palpitations and I attributed to the DHEA and stopped... and out of desperation (and after the palpitations went away with multivitamins and iron) I started again with no side effects! So it wasn't the DHEA. I always ask the same questions to the ladies... what is your FSH and AMH? and what is the cause of your infertility if they have told you....Click to expand...

Hi Happy!! Thank you so much for the reply. I was having a tough day today as I'm getting my period. I don't remember my FSH or AMH specifically although at the time the tests were taken, my FS said they were both very good. OH has had an SA and everything good except morphology and I've heard that's not really an issue. So the official diagnosis (drum roll please...) unexplained!! (and I'm "old" of course :dohh:) How can I tell my my DHEA is micronized. I have Schiff brand I ordered off Amazon. I have been previously diagnosed with Vit D deficiency so I'll be drowning in those bad boys. I know something is "off" because i do spot for like a week before my period. It's very depression knowing a fully week before AF that you're not pregnant. It'd be nice to be hopeful at least for a short while. 

I have a new FS that I'm going to see next week. His basic tests are more comprehensive than the other 2 I've seen. It's frustrating but I'm going to go in armed with knowledge and if he doesn't respond/answer calls, I'm moving on. From reading your posts, it sounds like you really have to take control of this because the doctors can't/won't.

I love hearing success stories (I stalk the lttc bfp posts for encouraging stories). 

Thanks again. :flower:


----------



## Happypregnant

tadpole1 said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tadpole1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations and thank you for posting your pregnancy stories! It's gives the me much needed hope. I'm 40.8 and we have been trying for 20 months. HappyPregnant you taking the DHEA 3x a day and 50,000 IU of Vit D3 everyday? I have those but I'm alway afraid to take too much. Thanks!!!
> 
> Tadpole... I "was" taking DHEA 25mg 3 times a day. i am not now, I am pregnant!!! And 50,000 IU of vitamin D3 per week!!! not per day! All in one go! Do some research about vitamin D3, it is not toxic! Even in those large quantities. 15 minutes of mid day sun will give your body 35,000IU of vitamin D3! and your body can handle it no problem. The tablet form some of it gets excreted... Is your DHEA micronized? Also take Co Q10! It is a combination of things that have helped us. Co Q10 is a bit expensive but it does not seem to cause any side effects. I was scared too as the first time I started taking DHEA I started getting palpitations and I attributed to the DHEA and stopped... and out of desperation (and after the palpitations went away with multivitamins and iron) I started again with no side effects! So it wasn't the DHEA. I always ask the same questions to the ladies... what is your FSH and AMH? and what is the cause of your infertility if they have told you....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Happy!! Thank you so much for the reply. I was having a tough day today as I'm getting my period. I don't remember my FSH or AMH specifically although at the time the tests were taken, my FS said they were both very good. OH has had an SA and everything good except morphology and I've heard that's not really an issue. So the official diagnosis (drum roll please...) unexplained!! (and I'm "old" of course :dohh:) How can I tell my my DHEA is micronized. I have Schiff brand I ordered off Amazon. I have been previously diagnosed with Vit D deficiency so I'll be drowning in those bad boys. I know something is "off" because i do spot for like a week before my period. It's very depression knowing a fully week before AF that you're not pregnant. It'd be nice to be hopeful at least for a short while.
> 
> I have a new FS that I'm going to see next week. His basic tests are more comprehensive than the other 2 I've seen. It's frustrating but I'm going to go in armed with knowledge and if he doesn't respond/answer calls, I'm moving on. From reading your posts, it sounds like you really have to take control of this because the doctors can't/won't.
> 
> I love hearing success stories (I stalk the lttc bfp posts for encouraging stories).
> 
> Thanks again. :flower:Click to expand...


Well, you are still young enough (younger than me!) so that is a good thing. Having a vitamin D defficiency can be one of the problems as it causes inflammation and hormonal disturbances. Are you very faired skinned? You know how you can top up your Vit D deficiency? You can go to the tanning booth and before any of you ladies say it causes cancer... (and this is what I have read, I had armed myself with almost a dozen books on concieving, what to eat, what to take, etc) according to this specialist that wrote the book, what causes cancer is all the crap we put in our system and chemicals. As he puts it, human beings living (our ancestors) lived for thousands of years under the sun. On saying this, he only recommends the minimum amount for your skin type, just enough for your skin to start to turn slightly pink. In my case, I am mediterranean skin color so I can take 12 minutes without any protection... if you are very fair, do 6 to 7 minutes 3 times a week. Plus the supplements. Take some magnesium along with it as if you are low in magnesium, you will get headaches. Google all of this. This is what helped me and gave me hope. I googled everything I could. I read what I could. I reached out, I asked. I contacted several infertility clinics around the world. Google Doctr Malpani in India... he has such an amazing website with tons and tons of information. He was the one who kindly took his time and adviced me to take the supplements I took and the high does of vitamin D! Knock on a hundred doors and at least once (if not way more) are bound to open up! Buy a book called "inconceivable". This book could be a bit unnerving for women that have not had a child yet, but depending how you look at it, it could also give you lots of hope. Just see yourself with a little baby in your arm. When you go to bed, imagine yourself holding a baby... if you can, buy the book "the secret" and it will explain a lot about the power of thinking and positive thought. I was like, "I am going to have this baby, because I am going to have this baby, because I am going to have this baby" I didn't focused on getting pregnant per se... I told myself, just try, leasurly... and if that doesnt work, then IVF with own eggs, and if that does not work, then there is always donor eggs (not the real thing but the closest thing) and when you have in your head that no matter what you will end up with a baby (I would have sold my car or my house if I had to! I was prepared to do whatever it took, fly to India for cheap IVF if I had to!) you start to relax and when you relax, lots of time, wham, there it is. I know I am not out of the woods yet but I am so positive that it has got to happen. Night night. Got my dating scan tomorrow in London. Wish me luck x


----------



## tadpole1

Good luck!!


----------



## 2blue lines

Standing by HappyPregnant hoping for a good out luck today at your scan!!!
Your story is amazing & inspiring headed out to get some sunshine today! N


----------



## wifey246

Congratulations, Happy! Any update?

I am 44 and I have a 5 month old healthy baby girl! The doctors took extra good care of me because of my age, and I'm forever grateful.

We didn't plan for her to come into our lives, but now that we have her, we want more of that miracle!

I cannot take any supplements because I am still breastfeeding. I need to research on what is safe for a nursing mom.


----------



## LuckyW

congrats, Happy, good luck!


----------



## Happypregnant

Ladies, I think my story will NOT end with a happy ending :( I went for my scan and the sonographer said that she could not see a fetal pole and I had to go back in 10 days. She said it could be either a) I was not 7 weeks like I thought but less. b) I had an ectopic c) I had a missed miscarriage but at this point there was no way she could tell which. Well, I tried my hardest not to get too attached to this pregnancy... but it was still very hard to hear this. It has been 4 days and the same afternoon I went for my scan I started to spot dark blood. Now, the sonographer was a bit of a brute and really proded me with the vaginal probe and it was hurting me. She could not find my left ovary (well they most of the time can't see it) and as I am on clexane, i realized I bleed ever so easy... I thought it was it, it was the end of the pregnancy and that I was having a miscarriage but for the last 4 days I keep spotting with some red blood too but only enough to show on the toilet paper when I wipe, none on my panties. The pregnancy tests still show a strong positive and I went to the hospital.... the doctor said I had to wait until monday to talk to my doctor (she was a weekend doctor) and said they would scan me again but not on the weekend. Either way, i have to wait at least 7 days. If there was no growth, then we know the answer. 

I don't know what to think or feel anymore. Although a bit defeated, I am not defeated enough to quit just yet. Although it is hard. It is as if I was a blow up toy and someone opened the valve and air started to come out. I know you will feel bad for me when you read this. But it is ok. It is not but it is, if you know what you mean. It is not over until is over. See if I stop bleeding in the next few days and see what the scan says. If it is over, I already got my next batch of DHEA, Clexane, Co Q10, and all sorts of stuff. |But next time, I will not have unprotected sex until the 12 weeks have passed as it takes at least 12 weeks for DHEA and Co Q10 work. I read that if you do get pregnant before the 12 weeks, that it is highly likely you miscarriage as those eggs don't have the full benefit of the supplements as it takes 3 months for the eggs to be recruited. 

I don't know what to say anymore or think. 

Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## tadpole1

Happy - I'm very sorry to hear about the scan. I can't imagine what you must be going through and I don't have the right words to express what you must be feeling. I will say that you are an inspiration to me and already you're advice on Vitamin D has helped me out ( I don't sleep well but have for the past couple nights). Wishing you all the best..:hugs:


----------



## Blythe

Thinking of you happyp x x


----------



## Happypregnant

tadpole1 said:


> Happy - I'm very sorry to hear about the scan. I can't imagine what you must be going through and I don't have the right words to express what you must be feeling. I will say that you are an inspiration to me and already you're advice on Vitamin D has helped me out ( I don't sleep well but have for the past couple nights). Wishing you all the best..:hugs:

I am glad the vitamin D is helping... thanks for your words.


----------



## Happypregnant

@ blythe and tadpole... Hi ladies, thanks for your posts. I am still here, hanging in there. Still showing pregnant, still spotting but nothing major has happened. I went to the doctor and I got a scan for wednesday at the early pregnancy unit... firngers crossed... but although I seem very strong, I have cried unconsolably today for a while. I needed to. I just felt fed up. I am ok (ish) now... I stopped taking clexane and the bleeding lessened... then I took it and again it started... so I am going to skip it tomorrow again. Fingers crossed... and waiting for wednesday... xx


----------



## LLbean

Happy sending many hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## notrustyyet

Dear Happy, 
I'm really hoping for a miracle for you, that your scan goes well. If it's any consolation, I had spotting, brownish pink at around 5 weeks and again at about 7 weeks. Never enough for a pad, mainly just on TP too when I wiped, but did stain undies, but flow never increased and I didn't have cramps. I made sure to get extra rest though and laid down a lot when that happened. OB said it was just old blood. Comes out with increasing cervical mucus (lochia) that increases as preg. progresses. I haven't had any spotting since about 8 weeks on.....


----------



## 2blue lines

Xoxo Happy it's such a hormonal roller coaster I know. It's ok to feel sad & defeated right now. It is so positive u were able to get a positive pregnancy test. It's like you are almost to the summit your just cAught in a small storm weather this & you will come out on top!


----------



## LLbean

notrustyyet said:


> Dear Happy,
> I'm really hoping for a miracle for you, that your scan goes well. If it's any consolation, I had spotting, brownish pink at around 5 weeks and again at about 7 weeks. Never enough for a pad, mainly just on TP too when I wiped, but did stain undies, but flow never increased and I didn't have cramps. I made sure to get extra rest though and laid down a lot when that happened. OB said it was just old blood. Comes out with increasing cervical mucus (lochia) that increases as preg. progresses. I haven't had any spotting since about 8 weeks on.....

look at her signature :(


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> @ blythe and tadpole... Hi ladies, thanks for your posts. I am still here, hanging in there. Still showing pregnant, still spotting but nothing major has happened. I went to the doctor and I got a scan for wednesday at the early pregnancy unit... firngers crossed... but although I seem very strong, I have cried unconsolably today for a while. I needed to. I just felt fed up. I am ok (ish) now... I stopped taking clexane and the bleeding lessened... then I took it and again it started... so I am going to skip it tomorrow again. Fingers crossed... and waiting for wednesday... xx

Happy - i just saw your sig and post...Im so sorry. I hope you are ok - this is all so hard and often heartbreaking but i have no doubt you will get your sticky bean. thinking of you x


----------



## tadpole1

Happypregnant said:


> @ blythe and tadpole... Hi ladies, thanks for your posts. I am still here, hanging in there. Still showing pregnant, still spotting but nothing major has happened. I went to the doctor and I got a scan for wednesday at the early pregnancy unit... firngers crossed... but although I seem very strong, I have cried unconsolably today for a while. I needed to. I just felt fed up. I am ok (ish) now... I stopped taking clexane and the bleeding lessened... then I took it and again it started... so I am going to skip it tomorrow again. Fingers crossed... and waiting for wednesday... xx

Hi Happy,

I'm so sorry to hear about your news. It's amazing how we feel it as well. I know there's nothing I can say to make things better. But please know that we are grieving with you.:cry:


----------



## kismett

I ladies sorry to jump into the middle of anything but I could really use some input! I am 42 I have only 1 tube ( duel ectopic, 1 ectopic in each tube lost only 1 tube luckily, I am only the 22 documented case ever, I know what your thinking "lucky girl"...NOT) My one tube I have does have scar tissue but 6 months before my ectopic I have birth to a healthy baby boy , he is my miracle baby i waited 18 very long years for him!!!! 

So I have been trying for another the past few years off and on and the past several months I sware this is the month! and every month my DH says "you said this last month" I am not sure if I just want to get pg now to "show" him!! LOL anyway this month in my 2ww I kept getting what I called fish hook pains in my lower left uterus they felt like a quick sharp rip type of pain like the ligament pain in pregnancy.... for about 3 days they came frequently and I had a pain in grocery store that paralyzed my lower back so I was feeling that this was it then 2 days before AF was to arrive I got a big dollop of brown blood and cm or brown cm not sure but it freaked me out, the reason i knew the ectopic was not right was I had brown blood but only when i wiped,.... SO after the big spot of that I put on a liner and went to bed I woke up to a clean liner and when i went to the bathroom it kinda pured outta me into toilet ...sorry tmi... so I thought okay period is early then ...nothing on pad for now 2 days only when i wipe but it's no longer brown it goes from pink to a strange red i never had before back to pink but not alot very very light and ONLY WHEN I WIPE!! I wore a pad one day for 8 hours and it had no more that the size of a quarter and that was black colored... 
I don't "feel" pregnant but hey every month I "feel" pregnant and I am not so what do I know! I have not taken any pregnancy tests cause I just can't bear to see that neg again . .. I am still having the "fish hook" pains but not as frequent and they are now not just in the same spot as before they are on left and right of lower uterus.. sore boobs went away 2 days before all the spotting but nipples still feel weird,,,,and I have NO cramping at all!! normally every period I am in agony I have to sleep with heating pad and bottle of advil!!!! SO I am wondering is this another ectopic, a misscarriage, burst cyst, peri menapause, or implantation??

Anyone have this happen? I could really use some advice other than take a test cause I just can't unless I am sure there is a good enough reason to put myself through that it kills me to see those neg tests 18 years of them really kills me!! funny everyone in my family has multiple children heck even my mom had 7!! I have always been fertility challenged! sucks! :( 

thanks for taking the time to read my overly sarcastic book :) and sorry for barging right in here!


----------



## kismett

so my 2 day "period" ended as fast as it started it barely lasted 2 days that is really being generous! I figured it was just a light period but 2 days after it stopped I started getting cramps and now I am going on full 2days with cramps not bad like I get when i get my period but bad enough that I am noticing them and I have never noticed getting cramps after my "period" ended!!
I have posted this question on 2 boards and haven't gotten 1 answer that sucks.... I don't want to take pregnancy test unless I am sure I have spent more money than I care to think about on them and I really hate seeing that 1 lonely line... the dollar stores here NEVER have them in stock the projects are right behind the dollar store so there are tons of ovulation and menapause tests but NEVER pregnancy tests.... well maybe someone in the same situation will read this and answer PLEASE ANSWER I just am beginning to drive myself crazy ! This just can't be pregnancy!? can it??


----------



## Happypregnant

Thanks for your message... I have stayed away for a while... the scan went really bad, I started spotting after it and it is all over. For a few days I was just laying down not wanting to get up off my bed... but 5 weeks later, I am back, ready for another round!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Thank you! Yes I was bummed out but after a couple of weeks of wallowing in self pity, I am back, ready to grab the bull by the horn! x


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Ladies, thanks for your messages! I stayed away for a while, I had to! I already finished feeling sorry for myself and now I am ready for the battle again, except this time, I am more prepared! I started taking the DHEA again, from the moment I started bleeding for I knew it was all over. I just knew it by what they said at the scan. But this time around I went to see Mister Shahata at the miscarriage center in London. Now ladies, this guy is switched on! I went and told him all my concerns and suspicions and for the first time, he didn't look at me as if I was nuts! I told him I suspected my immune system was attacking my babies and because I have multiple food and chemical allergies, joint pain, psoriasis (which all are auto immune problems) he said he sees this all the time, women that keep having miscarriages because of it. Now, I didn't have all these problems with my first 2 babies. This is something new. He did a lot of tests, a full thrombophilia and has to do a full immune test. He started me on antimalarian drugs (immunomodulator) which will calm down my immune system, 4,000 IU of Vit D3, baby aspirin starting now, multivitamins and I have to do all this for at least 6 weeks. Still waiting to take the full blood test as I was self medicating with turmeric (which is an immunomodulator as well) and it would compromise the test results so I have to stay off it for 2 weeks before the test. Now this guy is NOT cheap! But he is so worth the money. There are 2 top specialist in the UK, him and a lady Dr Quenby. I had to go private as my insurance will not cover it as I haven't had 3 consecutive miscarriages as I had a medical termination in between the 3 miscarriages. The NHS won't conver me either. So no choice. He seems pretty positive that he could help me. He said I dont' need IVF as obviously I can conceive, the problem is keeping them babies! So, I will start my antimalarian medicine in about 2 weeks (don't want to just yet as they have to do a liver function test) and then will take it for about 8 weeks. By the end of the 8 weeks, I would have taken DHEA and Co Q10 for the full 12 weeks this time!!!! Any good news anyone? Fingers crossed for everyone and lots of baby dust! Keep me posted of any good news or new findings. And thanks for your nice messages. It is not that I am callous (maybe a bit by now but it still hurts!) but there is no point in wallowing in self pity for too long and lose precious time. I am a warrior! The battle continues... xxx


----------



## Happypregnant

Ps: ladies I promise you all that my story will have a happy ending, whatever it is I have to do for it I will do... and hopefully that will give some of you inspiration!!! x


----------



## Happypregnant

tadpole1 said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> @ blythe and tadpole... Hi ladies, thanks for your posts. I am still here, hanging in there. Still showing pregnant, still spotting but nothing major has happened. I went to the doctor and I got a scan for wednesday at the early pregnancy unit... firngers crossed... but although I seem very strong, I have cried unconsolably today for a while. I needed to. I just felt fed up. I am ok (ish) now... I stopped taking clexane and the bleeding lessened... then I took it and again it started... so I am going to skip it tomorrow again. Fingers crossed... and waiting for wednesday... xx
> 
> Hi Happy,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your news. It's amazing how we feel it as well. I know there's nothing I can say to make things better. But please know that we are grieving with you.:cry:Click to expand...

Thank you Tadpole :( I finished bitching and crying and feeling sorry... and wanting to run away... <sigh> but... I am back!!! And I am more determined than ever, it is personal now hahaha... I ain't quitting, not just yet. Not until I do everything in my power, see whoever I can see, knock on a hundred doors and if nothing happens then, then I will quit... but, not yet! :) I have started it all over again. Lots of love... thanks for your lovely message xxx


----------



## tadpole1

Hi Happy!!! :hi:

So good to have you back. :happydance::happydance: I complete understand you needed time to regroup. Sounds like you are back with vengeance. You will that get BFP!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I have the same philosophy you do. I don't care if I have to knock on a thousand doors I'm doing this dang it. :haha::haha: It's not going to win!!! :gun::gun:


----------



## Blythe

Happy....lovely to have you back. Yo go girl! I love your determination.....:thumbup:


what dosage of dhea have you been taking? Im still toying with it....but have started on regime of herbs and acu which is levelling my temps out and have prog cream which has stopped my mid cycle spotting.


----------



## Happypregnant

tadpole1 said:


> Hi Happy!!! :hi:
> 
> So good to have you back. :happydance::happydance: I complete understand you needed time to regroup. Sounds like you are back with vengeance. You will that get BFP!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have the same philosophy you do. I don't care if I have to knock on a thousand doors I'm doing this dang it. :haha::haha: It's not going to win!!! :gun::gun:

Thank you! It made me happy to see your replies! Yes, I am back and more determined that ever! I have gone to a top specilist (The top specialist!!) Dunno if you read about it but he is a speciliast for recurrent miscarriages... and they also do IVF but he said I don''t need it. You'd think he would try to sell it to me but, no, he didn't! So... watch this space! :)


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happy....lovely to have you back. Yo go girl! I love your determination.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> what dosage of dhea have you been taking? Im still toying with it....but have started on regime of herbs and acu which is levelling my temps out and have prog cream which has stopped my mid cycle spotting.

I have been taking 25mg started 3 times a day... but started getting headaches and so cut down to 2 x per day. Now, i had taken DHEA before with no problems but I got it off the internet and it must not have been that good, cuz this one, is FERTINATAL endorsed by the CHR (centre of human reproduction) IVF clinic in New York (the one they use and they were the first ones to start using it in IVF) and this one gets me headaches! So it must be working better (lets hope!!) It better be as it is bloody expensive!! The one online cost me about £14 (for 3 months worth) and these ones, the FERTINATAL cost me $199 (dollars!!) for 3 months worth!! Plus I had to ship it from the USA and you don't wanna know how much Customs charged me for them to enter the country! So... we will see...


----------



## Happypregnant

And thank you very much! I am happy to be back!! Feels good to come back... as I know that most of us are here cuz we want a baby and it is always nice and brings hope when someone gets a :bfp:!!!


----------



## tadpole1

Happypregnant said:


> tadpole1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Happy!!! :hi:
> 
> So good to have you back. :happydance::happydance: I complete understand you needed time to regroup. Sounds like you are back with vengeance. You will that get BFP!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have the same philosophy you do. I don't care if I have to knock on a thousand doors I'm doing this dang it. :haha::haha: It's not going to win!!! :gun::gun:
> 
> Thank you! It made me happy to see your replies! Yes, I am back and more determined that ever! I have gone to a top specilist (The top specialist!!) Dunno if you read about it but he is a speciliast for recurrent miscarriages... and they also do IVF but he said I don''t need it. You'd think he would try to sell it to me but, no, he didn't! So... watch this space! :)Click to expand...

Hi Happy! I love your spirit! :hugs::hugs:

Who is your specialist? I have a new dr as well. His name is Dr. Couvaras and if you google him, you can see some of his interviews. I went to see him last week and I really liked that he asked me questions other RE's have just ignored. Like if I have IBS, scar easily, wake up in the middle of the night, etc. He thinks its inflammation and related to my thyroid. I really liked that he paid attention to symptoms that seems unrelated but that may actually be causing the problem. I'm hopeful. :thumbup: Some days are still better than others but hey let's help keep eachother motivated ok?:hugs:

Oh and as well he did not try to sell me on IVF and seems to believe I can be "fixed" and get it done naturally - with a little help. But that I don't need IVF.


----------



## sammihanvey

Hi there, 43, really. that gives me hope. I've had three miscarriages in the past year and just turned 43 and losing hope that it's ever going to happen. I'm currently having a little panic as I had some pink spotting today and been cramping slightly with lower pain back - all my normal pregnancy symptoms but it's going to be too early to tell if it's implantation bleeding. My grandmother gave birth to my aunt at 45 so I'm hoping that I've just been unlucky the last three times. I've had all the tests done and apparently fine and v fertile for my age, just the egg quality. Consultant recommended 150mg of asprin a day which I've been taking also heard CoQ10 is good to improve quality. Have you any advice???


----------



## Bens Mummy

Hello Girls
My name is Ann,I am 43 in August and had my 3rd boy in July just b4 i turned 42!!! So there is hope!! 
This pregnancy happened after 2 mmc in a row! I thought i wud never get another chance! But it happened!! To b honest not without a few bumps and grey hairs!! 
But it was so worthwhile!! Ive a beautiful boy now 6months old!!
And I wud love another baby:baby:
Some people think im crazy!!!! But its what i want!! We are tryin at the min,becus i feel time is not on my side!! When i think of when i was younger and tryin to prevent pregnancy,now i wud do anything for a +!!! 
Guess im tryin to say theres always hope!!! I truly didnt think i wud be so lucky but i was!! So can u!!!! Try keep positive(i kno it isnt easy) 
Good Luck
xxAnn


----------



## Happypregnant

tadpole1 said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tadpole1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Happy!!! :hi:
> 
> So good to have you back. :happydance::happydance: I complete understand you needed time to regroup. Sounds like you are back with vengeance. You will that get BFP!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have the same philosophy you do. I don't care if I have to knock on a thousand doors I'm doing this dang it. :haha::haha: It's not going to win!!! :gun::gun:
> 
> Thank you! It made me happy to see your replies! Yes, I am back and more determined that ever! I have gone to a top specilist (The top specialist!!) Dunno if you read about it but he is a speciliast for recurrent miscarriages... and they also do IVF but he said I don''t need it. You'd think he would try to sell it to me but, no, he didn't! So... watch this space! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Happy! I love your spirit! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Who is your specialist? I have a new dr as well. His name is Dr. Couvaras and if you google him, you can see some of his interviews. I went to see him last week and I really liked that he asked me questions other RE's have just ignored. Like if I have IBS, scar easily, wake up in the middle of the night, etc. He thinks its inflammation and related to my thyroid. I really liked that he paid attention to symptoms that seems unrelated but that may actually be causing the problem. I'm hopeful. :thumbup: Some days are still better than others but hey let's help keep eachother motivated ok?:hugs:
> 
> Oh and as well he did not try to sell me on IVF and seems to believe I can be "fixed" and get it done naturally - with a little help. But that I don't need IVF.Click to expand...

Hi :) His name is Dr. Shehata from the miscarriage clinic in Harley street. They also do IVF and he didn't try to sell me IVF either which sounds a good thing. Yes, I have inflammation too! I have a raised ESR (marker for inflammation) and he also asked me lots of questions. My specialist says that 50% of miscarriages are due to immune problems... a view that not all doctors agree with but I know I have autoimmune issues so it makes a lot of sense. I haven't started my tablets yet... yes, fingers crossed and lets keep the spirits up. It always motivates me to see replies :) lots of baby dust! xx


----------



## Happypregnant

Thanks for your encouragement... it seems to be easier for some than others... It has been hard for me and like you I think when I was trying to prevent pregnancy all those years ago... I can get a positive, just can't hold on to it! But it is not over til its over... and I still have a lot of enthusiasm inside of me... x


----------



## Happypregnant

sammihanvey said:


> Hi there, 43, really. that gives me hope. I've had three miscarriages in the past year and just turned 43 and losing hope that it's ever going to happen. I'm currently having a little panic as I had some pink spotting today and been cramping slightly with lower pain back - all my normal pregnancy symptoms but it's going to be too early to tell if it's implantation bleeding. My grandmother gave birth to my aunt at 45 so I'm hoping that I've just been unlucky the last three times. I've had all the tests done and apparently fine and v fertile for my age, just the egg quality. Consultant recommended 150mg of asprin a day which I've been taking also heard CoQ10 is good to improve quality. Have you any advice???

Hi Sammi, yup, aspirin is good but usually is the low dose... 150mg is double the low dose. Co Q10 is great too, and if you can DHEA but you gotta take them for at least 12 weeks for their effect to be best. I was taking it and didn't wait the 12 weeks, only got to 7 and got pregnant but I miscarried. I am trying again... and this time I will take them for the full 12 weeks... x


----------



## Bravemom

Hi mind if I join ? I'm 45 trying for seven years for my fifth and suffered ten losses ? Baby dust to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Adele1969

Anyone mind if I hop in here? Just turned 44. DH 45, DD 20 DS 17. Mmc sept '11 @ 13 weeks. Was unplanned but soooo welcome. Ttc ever since. I think I have given up. I think I am too old now & nothing is working properly. Suspect I am peri menopausal. Don't really know how I am feeling :)


----------



## LuckyW

I'm rooting for you all. I am 42 and just got my second bfp in the year and a half that we've been trying. First ended in a mmc. I'm a little terrified of the bean not sticking, so I don't feel like any congrats are actually in order yet.

I'm afraid to quit the CoQ10 and DHEA in case this bfp doesn't work out.

This theory about miscarriages being related to inflammation and/or immune disorders is fascinating. I will be following closely to find out if either of you find out any more.

It's also really interesting to note that IVF isn't recommended if conception doesn't seem to be the basis of the problem. That never occurred to me.


----------



## tadpole1

Hi everyone! :hi:

This thread seem to be developing a theme where we are all lttc and over 40 perhaps with immunity issues - and of course we're here to support each other.:thumbup:

I'm happy to share anything I find out from my new RE here. Good luck and baby dust to all!:dust:


----------



## tadpole1

Hoping it's a sticky bean for you Lucky!


----------



## More4mom

I'll chime in too, if that's ok... I see a few familiar and friendly names here! I'm 42, will be 43 in a few weeks. DH is 41. We have three joys (DS 16, DS 13, DD 10). We had a vasectomy reversal in Jan 2011 and in the two years of TTC... nothing! :shrug:

Happy to hear you got a BFP Lucky...!!! Prayers for a sticky LO!!


----------



## notrustyyet

LuckyW. You are definitely NOT supposed to continue to take DHEA once you get your BFP. The increase in testosterone not good for developing embryo, could cause MC or fetal abnormalities...


----------



## LLbean

notrustyyet...what is DOR? and congrats on the girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notrustyyet

DOR=Diminished Ovarian Reserve, basically all 40+.....


----------



## LLbean

ah ok, thanks for the clarification...I'm slow some times hehehe


----------



## Adele1969

notrustyyet said:


> DOR=Diminished Ovarian Reserve, basically all 40+.....


Will assume that's my problem. My gynae told me once you hit 44 fertility diminishes rapidly. I was 44 on 17th January. I've all but given up. AF regular most of the time. Dared to get excited back at the beginning of Dec. AF was 9 days late. In 30 yrs that's NEVER happened before. AF due tomorrow & I can feel her coming. I think that's me done trying. I think I'm finished. I don't know what I'm feeling or how to feel. I have lost hope :(


----------



## notrustyyet

Adele1969 My OBGYN said after 42, dramatic decline, and that's when my periods began changing. At 42.5, I started with the several days of premenstrual spotting (dark brown) -lower progesterone from poorer ovulations/less progesterone- with shorter cycles (24-26 days, down from 28), and less days/lighter bleeding during actual period. Somewhere on internet though I read you still have a couple of years of fertility from when your periods begin to shorten and you can still get preggers, as was the case w/me. So it all depends on the individual woman, how are you cycles? 

Remember too my original OB was very pessimistic, saw my AMH level and said no way I'd concieve w/o donor egg. They don't know everything.....

PS We must be about same age, also born in 1969, I'll be 44 in Feb. so 44.4 yrs. when I (fingers crossed) have this baby...

I just got amnio results and I'm carrying a 100% genetically normal girl.


----------



## LLbean

YEY for a healthy girl!!!!


----------



## Adele1969

notrustyyet said:


> Adele1969 My OBGYN said after 42, dramatic decline, and that's when my periods began changing. At 42.5, I started with the several days of premenstrual spotting (dark brown) -lower progesterone from poorer ovulations/less progesterone- with shorter cycles (24-26 days, down from 28), and less days/lighter bleeding during actual period. Somewhere on internet though I read you still have a couple of years of fertility from when your periods begin to shorten and you can still get preggers, as was the case w/me. So it all depends on the individual woman, how are you cycles?
> 
> Remember too my original OB was very pessimistic, saw my AMH level and said no way I'd concieve w/o donor egg. They don't know everything.....
> 
> PS We must be about same age, also born in 1969, I'll be 44 in Feb. so 44.4 yrs. when I (fingers crossed) have this baby...
> 
> I just got amnio results and I'm carrying a 100% genetically normal girl.


That's the nicest news I've heard for a long long time. Congratulations on such a lovely positive and fantastic result. Am so happy for you.

My cycles seem good. I don't know about all this amh fish etc stuff. I havent gad tests & think im too old to start that now. I usually ovulate day 12 it can be 13 or 14 but usually 12. Luteal phase 15 days.

I just don't think I'm strong enough to keep going. 16 months since mmc & the disappointment every month is killing me.


----------



## Bravemom

Hugs adele :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Adele1969

Bravemom said:


> Hugs adele :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks very much. I feel shit looking at your signature. 10 baby angels... How do you keep going? :flower:

I have 2 great kids I should be thankful for & if I hadn't unexpectedly got pregnant in June 2011 I'd never have thought of having another one. It's become an obsession of sorts. I do think maybe I'm being selfish. I'll probably have grand kids within the next 5-10 yrs so just get on with it and stop being stupid. :dohh:


----------



## Bravemom

Adele1969 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Hugs adele :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks very much. I feel shit looking at your signature. 10 baby angels... How do you keep going? :flower:
> 
> I have 2 great kids I should be thankful for & if I hadn't unexpectedly got pregnant in June 2011 I'd never have thought of having another one. It's become an obsession of sorts. I do think maybe I'm being selfish. I'll probably have grand kids within the next 5-10 yrs so just get on with it and stop being stupid. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hey sweetie your def not being stupid :kiss:just chasing your dreams and desires :thumbup:I'm the same Hun I got pregnant after my fourth eight years ago unexpectedly and I lost the baby and since then I've tried desperately to hold another baby in my arms ,:hugs::hugs:I'm 45 by the way and def not too old :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keep going sweetie ,it can happen ,hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuckyW

notrustyyet said:


> I just got amnio results and I'm carrying a 100% genetically normal girl.

congrats!



Adele1969 said:


> It's become an obsession of sorts. I do think maybe I'm being selfish.

I don't think you're being selfish, but I know I definitely became overly goal-oriented, fixated.

I'm one of those people who finally got a bfp when they stopped trying so hard. The month I didn't spend several hundreds of dollars for fertility meds and procedures. When I still wanted to get pregnant, but finally had to give up on _needing_ it to be happy.

It's a super tough thing to face, though- the idea that it really might not happen. 

Hugs!


----------



## CanadianMum

Hi, I'm new here. I'm 43, I'll be 44 in April and TTC #4


----------



## Adele1969

CanadianMum said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'm 43, I'll be 44 in April and TTC #4

Hi CanadianMum,

Welcome and good luck :)

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## More4mom

Hi Canadianmum... You and I are both TTC #4. How long have you been TTC? For me, this is cycle 24. Wow, I can't believe it's been that long...


----------



## Tititimes2

notrustyyet said:


> Remember too my original OB was very pessimistic, saw my AMH level and said no way I'd concieve w/o donor egg. They don't know everything.....
> 
> I just got amnio results and I'm carrying a 100% genetically normal girl.

I had to pop into this thread. This is fantastic. Congrats on your healthy baby girl in there! :happydance:


----------



## jaysay

I turned 42 at the end of November 2012 and I've been TTC since November of 2012. So far no luck but we were trying for a girl so I would stop BD when we got the positive OPK test. This month we aren't trying for a girl but for a BABY so we BD'd before and during our positive OPK test. In fact I'm about 1 DPO today. So.....we shall see! This will be my first cycle using Prolief creme from Arbonne (a plant based progesterone creme) and I started using the creme the day I got a positive ovulation test. Oh I hope and pray this time was IT...an October baby is just SO lovely to me and baby would be due before I turn 43!!! I have 3 biological boys and 1 adopted daughter :)


----------



## CanadianMum

More4mom said:


> Hi Canadianmum... You and I are both TTC #4. How long have you been TTC? For me, this is cycle 24. Wow, I can't believe it's been that long...

Just 3 months, since November. AF just showed today so I'm on to cycle 4.


----------



## mumoffive

I fell pregnant naturally at 43 and had a healthy little girl. Goodluck to you!


----------



## LLbean

That's AWESOME!! Hope I follow in your footsteps! :)


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
I have a question for those who mentioned immune issues. What regime did your doctor recommend?
I also have immune conditions, so am curious:flower:
Thanks


----------



## LLbean

Depends...I'm on steroids and intralipids


----------



## CedarWood

LLbean said:


> Depends...I'm on steroids and intralipids

Thanks, just checked out your siggy. Do you have a clotting disorder or what are your immune issues? I have autoimmune but not clotting.
Good luck this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

apparently some sticky blood...the rest they don't know exactly, could be arthritis. and some natural killer cell stuff


----------



## CedarWood

LLbean said:


> apparently some sticky blood...the rest they don't know exactly, could be arthritis. and some natural killer cell stuff

Thanks, I had NK cells show up as well. I have endo and apparently, they tend to go together.


----------



## LLbean

that's what the intralipids are for


----------



## notrustyyet

Jaysay, you are starting the Progesterone too early if you begin it with a +LH surge, basically you are ruining your fertile cm. Wait until 2-3 dpo, and /or temp shift


----------



## Rashaa

Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.

Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.

Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to all those expecting and good luck to all those still ttc 

I am hoping to persuade hubby for one more - but at 40 this year am scared of it being too late or too risky etc - you preggo ladies give me hope it can happen; and you ttc ladies too make me realise that age is just a number :) 

... and forty is not THAT old lol!! Is it? haha (would never have thought that when i was in my teens /twenties lol)

good luck and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## notrustyyet

Rashaa said:


> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.

Thanks, and Wowwww to you!!!!! 

Maybe I'll try to squeeze in one more lol.. My DD will turn 13 a month before my due date in June when I'll be exactly 44.4 years old. So I have huge age gap too, but my DH was in an accident if you read my original post....I think that 19 kids and counting lady got pregnant w/20th at age 46 too, but I think she miscarried early on. Keep us posted on tests/ultrasounds, best to you!


----------



## LLbean

Rasha way to go on the record holding ;-) You will be great!!!


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Rasha way to go on the record holding ;-) You will be great!!!

Thank you :) I LOVE your new pic!! It's cute ;)


----------



## LuckyW

Anyone know what happened to Happypregnant, the OP? I lost the bean I reported. 

notrusty and Rashaa, thanks for continuing to post here. You guys are inspirations!


----------



## Happypregnant

@Lucky W and anyone else (I haven't read the messages only the last one where she asks for me) I am here and guess what? PREGNANT AGAIN!!! I am sitting at Mr. Shehata's clinic waiting to get intralipids. This time I did not mean to get pregnant. I had sex once! Just once during the cycle and it was a wham, bam, thank you ma'am? And here I am pregnant. I wasn't meant to get pregnant until I started the treatment of prednisolone. I started taking Plaquenil (antimallarial drug) that calms my hyper active immune system. Happens that I have nigh NK cells! They were the culprit of my Mmcs. As I got pregnant before starting the full treatment, there is only a 60% chance to save this pregnancy. So I am waiting to get an intralipid infusion to try and calm my NK cells. Hopefully we can save this pregnancy... If not, now I know that i stand a much better chance to carry to term next time. I am happy and hopeful but also aware that it may not happen. But I won't give up. Have come this far... Too far to give up now. Watch this space. I am writing from my mobile so ignore typos lol... Will write more when I get access to my computer.


----------



## Happypregnant

Lucky w... In my excitement I didn't realize you lost your bean :( Sorry. I know what it feels like Too well! But there is always hope! I am 43 with an AMH of 3.08 and FSH 8 and I have lost 4 babies and yet I won't bloody give up! Talk later x


----------



## Happypregnant

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats to all those expecting and good luck to all those still ttc
> 
> I am hoping to persuade hubby for one more - but at 40 this year am scared of it being too late or too risky etc - you preggo ladies give me hope it can happen; and you ttc ladies too make me realise that age is just a number :)
> 
> ... and forty is not THAT old lol!! Is it? haha (would never have thought that when i was in my teens /twenties lol)
> 
> good luck and baby dust to all xxx

Hi ;) now 40's are the new 30's! I am 43 and if this bean sticks (fingers crossed) I will be 44 when I give birth!!!!! 40 is nothing! Lol don't convince your husband, just say "honey oops! I am pregnant, dunno how that happened! Hahaha


----------



## Happypregnant

CanadianMum said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'm 43, I'll be 44 in April and TTC #4

Hi Canadian mom... I am 43 as well!


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> @Lucky W and anyone else (I haven't read the messages only the last one where she asks for me) I am here and guess what? PREGNANT AGAIN!!! I am sitting at Mr. Shehata's clinic waiting to get intralipids. This time I did not mean to get pregnant. I had sex once! Just once during the cycle and it was a wham, bam, thank you ma'am? And here I am pregnant. I wasn't meant to get pregnant until I started the treatment of prednisolone. I started taking Plaquenil (antimallarial drug) that calms my hyper active immune system. Happens that I have nigh NK cells! They were the culprit of my Mmcs. As I got pregnant before starting the full treatment, there is only a 60% chance to save this pregnancy. So I am waiting to get an intralipid infusion to try and calm my NK cells. Hopefully we can save this pregnancy... If not, now I know that i stand a much better chance to carry to term next time. I am happy and hopeful but also aware that it may not happen. But I won't give up. Have come this far... Too far to give up now. Watch this space. I am writing from my mobile so ignore typos lol... Will write more when I get access to my computer.


Thats great news happy! Chuffed for you.....:happydance:

did you BD on ovulation day? Had you started on your DHEA, if so, how much were you taking?


----------



## cheshirecat

Can I join you ladies.

Congrats Happy, Ive been reading back on posts, and you must be excited :) Can I ask what your sperm counts are like after the VR?

A bit about me, Im 45 and we have 2 boys aged 8 and 10, DH had a vasectomy reversal in June 2011, and the sperm analysis isnt too bad, Ive been having the routine tests I can get on the NHS, and am just waiting for the right time for a HSG, if all clear they will give me 6 months of clomid.

xx


----------



## notrustyyet

Hey Happy pregnant that's great news!!!!

Wondering about your answer to Blythe's Q. too....


----------



## LuckyW

Happy, glad to see you back here, pregnant, and with constructive diagnosis!

Wishing you the stickies! :dust:


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> @Lucky W and anyone else (I haven't read the messages only the last one where she asks for me) I am here and guess what? PREGNANT AGAIN!!! I am sitting at Mr. Shehata's clinic waiting to get intralipids. This time I did not mean to get pregnant. I had sex once! Just once during the cycle and it was a wham, bam, thank you ma'am? And here I am pregnant. I wasn't meant to get pregnant until I started the treatment of prednisolone. I started taking Plaquenil (antimallarial drug) that calms my hyper active immune system. Happens that I have nigh NK cells! They were the culprit of my Mmcs. As I got pregnant before starting the full treatment, there is only a 60% chance to save this pregnancy. So I am waiting to get an intralipid infusion to try and calm my NK cells. Hopefully we can save this pregnancy... If not, now I know that i stand a much better chance to carry to term next time. I am happy and hopeful but also aware that it may not happen. But I won't give up. Have come this far... Too far to give up now. Watch this space. I am writing from my mobile so ignore typos lol... Will write more when I get access to my computer.
> 
> 
> Thats great news happy! Chuffed for you.....:happydance:
> 
> did you BD on ovulation day? Had you started on your DHEA, if so, how much were you taking?Click to expand...

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... nice to be back and see you guys!! yes, I did BD on my ovulation day but I insist, it was a quicky lolol... it was done for the hell of it. You know, when I was trying to conceive, I would lay there with my butt up the air for like 20 minutes after BD, used preseed, did ovulation charts, temp charts, chinese acupuncture, the lot!!! Nothing, not a sausage! And this time, I know it was day 14 of my cycle, that is all I knew and it wasn't even all that fun lol... it was just cuz I could lol... and... bang! :bfp:!!! I did 25mg 3 times a day but this stuff was heavy duty cuz I could not hack 3 tablets a day! It gave me horrible headaches after like 3 weeks... I put up with them but then my blood pressure shut up so I did only 2... then reduced it to one, then I stopped altogether! I resumed after 3 weeks again but... the beauty of it is that it takes 3 months for those eggs to be ovulated... so this cycle it has been 10 weeks since I first started so fingers crossed, this one is a good egg!!! How are you? xx


----------



## Happypregnant

cheshirecat said:


> Can I join you ladies.
> 
> Congrats Happy, Ive been reading back on posts, and you must be excited :) Can I ask what your sperm counts are like after the VR?
> 
> A bit about me, Im 45 and we have 2 boys aged 8 and 10, DH had a vasectomy reversal in June 2011, and the sperm analysis isnt too bad, Ive been having the routine tests I can get on the NHS, and am just waiting for the right time for a HSG, if all clear they will give me 6 months of clomid.
> 
> xx

Hi of course you can join us and welcome! DH sperm count is 18 million per ml or something like that and he had 2.5mls per ejaculate. Not brilliant but he has gotten me pregnant now 5 times, so obviously enough spermies! Chesh... if anything I have learned from my journey with the NHS is that you mustn't believe everything they say, you must do research, must think outside the box and whatever you do, do not do clomid back to back for 6 months. It will not work after 2 cycles, no matter what they tell you. Research it. It would only work if you take a break every two cycles. I don't know if any of you ladies have read this. I have done so much research about trying to get pregnant and fertility, read so many books, I reckon I write a research paper for a university and pretend I studied fertility!! I think that taking a bit of what we all have gone thru and what works with us is a good thing. Always question things, research, research, research! Good Luck and again, welcome.


----------



## Happypregnant

cheshirecat said:


> Can I join you ladies.
> 
> Congrats Happy, Ive been reading back on posts, and you must be excited :) Can I ask what your sperm counts are like after the VR?
> 
> A bit about me, Im 45 and we have 2 boys aged 8 and 10, DH had a vasectomy reversal in June 2011, and the sperm analysis isnt too bad, Ive been having the routine tests I can get on the NHS, and am just waiting for the right time for a HSG, if all clear they will give me 6 months of clomid.
> 
> xx

By the way, I do praise the NHS for a lot of things, don't get me wrong. But they only do so much due to costs and have certain policies. You gotta do the rest yourself. Your FSH is really good! what about your AMH?


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Hey Happy pregnant that's great news!!!!
> 
> Wondering about your answer to Blythe's Q. too....

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

jaysay said:


> I turned 42 at the end of November 2012 and I've been TTC since November of 2012. So far no luck but we were trying for a girl so I would stop BD when we got the positive OPK test. This month we aren't trying for a girl but for a BABY so we BD'd before and during our positive OPK test. In fact I'm about 1 DPO today. So.....we shall see! This will be my first cycle using Prolief creme from Arbonne (a plant based progesterone creme) and I started using the creme the day I got a positive ovulation test. Oh I hope and pray this time was IT...an October baby is just SO lovely to me and baby would be due before I turn 43!!! I have 3 biological boys and 1 adopted daughter :)

Hi, dont do pregesterone until after a couple of days after ovulation... just in case... how did it go? any good news?


----------



## Happypregnant

Adele1969 said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> DOR=Diminished Ovarian Reserve, basically all 40+.....
> 
> 
> Will assume that's my problem. My gynae told me once you hit 44 fertility diminishes rapidly. I was 44 on 17th January. I've all but given up. AF regular most of the time. Dared to get excited back at the beginning of Dec. AF was 9 days late. In 30 yrs that's NEVER happened before. AF due tomorrow & I can feel her coming. I think that's me done trying. I think I'm finished. I don't know what I'm feeling or how to feel. I have lost hope :(Click to expand...

Have you done an AMH and FSH test? age doesn't matter if those come back good... only thing that is fishy with age is that our eggs are damaged and there are higher chances of a baby with down syndrome or other trisomies... but there are tricks to better the qualities of your eggs, your FSH and apparently, your AMH! DOn't give hope yet. Have those tests done and see what they say.


----------



## Happypregnant

CedarWood said:


> Hi,
> I have a question for those who mentioned immune issues. What regime did your doctor recommend?
> I also have immune conditions, so am curious:flower:
> Thanks

it depends on what your immune issues are really... everyone is different... NK cells? lupus anticoagulant? thrombophenia?


----------



## Happypregnant

I will shut up now hahaha. I am all happy and exicted to be back and to talk to you ladies... nite nite... baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant, aside from horrible headaches from that dose DHEA (75 mg), did it keep you awake at night or conversely, make you feel draggy/tired all day?

Also, wondering what was your latest FSH/AMH result?


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> @Lucky W and anyone else (I haven't read the messages only the last one where she asks for me) I am here and guess what? PREGNANT AGAIN!!! I am sitting at Mr. Shehata's clinic waiting to get intralipids. This time I did not mean to get pregnant. I had sex once! Just once during the cycle and it was a wham, bam, thank you ma'am? And here I am pregnant. I wasn't meant to get pregnant until I started the treatment of prednisolone. I started taking Plaquenil (antimallarial drug) that calms my hyper active immune system. Happens that I have nigh NK cells! They were the culprit of my Mmcs. As I got pregnant before starting the full treatment, there is only a 60% chance to save this pregnancy. So I am waiting to get an intralipid infusion to try and calm my NK cells. Hopefully we can save this pregnancy... If not, now I know that i stand a much better chance to carry to term next time. I am happy and hopeful but also aware that it may not happen. But I won't give up. Have come this far... Too far to give up now. Watch this space. I am writing from my mobile so ignore typos lol... Will write more when I get access to my computer.
> 
> 
> Thats great news happy! Chuffed for you.....:happydance:
> 
> did you BD on ovulation day? Had you started on your DHEA, if so, how much were you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... nice to be back and see you guys!! yes, I did BD on my ovulation day but I insist, it was a quicky lolol... it was done for the hell of it. You know, when I was trying to conceive, I would lay there with my butt up the air for like 20 minutes after BD, used preseed, did ovulation charts, temp charts, chinese acupuncture, the lot!!! Nothing, not a sausage! And this time, I know it was day 14 of my cycle, that is all I knew and it wasn't even all that fun lol... it was just cuz I could lol... and... bang! :bfp:!!! I did 25mg 3 times a day but this stuff was heavy duty cuz I could not hack 3 tablets a day! It gave me horrible headaches after like 3 weeks... I put up with them but then my blood pressure shut up so I did only 2... then reduced it to one, then I stopped altogether! I resumed after 3 weeks again but... the beauty of it is that it takes 3 months for those eggs to be ovulated... so this cycle it has been 10 weeks since I first started so fingers crossed, this one is a good egg!!! How are you? xxClick to expand...

That's brill.....the whole timed BDing Is exhausting isn't it and messing around with pillows, thermometers, preseed and charts. My DH will only be able to BD 2 days before O and 1 day after O next cycle so I'm thinking of not bothering with all the temping, opks etc I started taking DHEA after reading both yours and notrustys stories but I'm doing 7keto DHEA and only taking 25mg as like you I was reacting to anything more. I've been taking it since mid jan so hopefully it will do something and I've been doing acu and Chinese herbs since before Xmas. I'm feeling positive I will get pregnant but I'm just tired of it all.... It's bloody hard work!!! Your news has made me very happy:flower:


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Happypregnant, aside from horrible headaches from that dose DHEA (75 mg), did it keep you awake at night or conversely, make you feel draggy/tired all day?
> 
> Also, wondering what was your latest FSH/AMH result?

Hi Notrusty... only headaches... best to take DHEA in the morning as I have heard it keeps you awake. On saying that, I have always been a night owl. My latest FSH was 8 and AMH was 3.08. I asked Mr Shehata if my AMH was good and his answer was... who cares! you conceived! lol but I reckon on this AMH I can try for another baby after this one lol


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> @Lucky W and anyone else (I haven't read the messages only the last one where she asks for me) I am here and guess what? PREGNANT AGAIN!!! I am sitting at Mr. Shehata's clinic waiting to get intralipids. This time I did not mean to get pregnant. I had sex once! Just once during the cycle and it was a wham, bam, thank you ma'am? And here I am pregnant. I wasn't meant to get pregnant until I started the treatment of prednisolone. I started taking Plaquenil (antimallarial drug) that calms my hyper active immune system. Happens that I have nigh NK cells! They were the culprit of my Mmcs. As I got pregnant before starting the full treatment, there is only a 60% chance to save this pregnancy. So I am waiting to get an intralipid infusion to try and calm my NK cells. Hopefully we can save this pregnancy... If not, now I know that i stand a much better chance to carry to term next time. I am happy and hopeful but also aware that it may not happen. But I won't give up. Have come this far... Too far to give up now. Watch this space. I am writing from my mobile so ignore typos lol... Will write more when I get access to my computer.
> 
> 
> Thats great news happy! Chuffed for you.....:happydance:
> 
> did you BD on ovulation day? Had you started on your DHEA, if so, how much were you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... nice to be back and see you guys!! yes, I did BD on my ovulation day but I insist, it was a quicky lolol... it was done for the hell of it. You know, when I was trying to conceive, I would lay there with my butt up the air for like 20 minutes after BD, used preseed, did ovulation charts, temp charts, chinese acupuncture, the lot!!! Nothing, not a sausage! And this time, I know it was day 14 of my cycle, that is all I knew and it wasn't even all that fun lol... it was just cuz I could lol... and... bang! :bfp:!!! I did 25mg 3 times a day but this stuff was heavy duty cuz I could not hack 3 tablets a day! It gave me horrible headaches after like 3 weeks... I put up with them but then my blood pressure shut up so I did only 2... then reduced it to one, then I stopped altogether! I resumed after 3 weeks again but... the beauty of it is that it takes 3 months for those eggs to be ovulated... so this cycle it has been 10 weeks since I first started so fingers crossed, this one is a good egg!!! How are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's brill.....the whole timed BDing Is exhausting isn't it and messing around with pillows, thermometers, preseed and charts. My DH will only be able to BD 2 days before O and 1 day after O next cycle so I'm thinking of not bothering with all the temping, opks etc I started taking DHEA after reading both yours and notrustys stories but I'm doing 7keto DHEA and only taking 25mg as like you I was reacting to anything more. I've been taking it since mid jan so hopefully it will do something and I've been doing acu and Chinese herbs since before Xmas. I'm feeling positive I will get pregnant but I'm just tired of it all.... It's bloody hard work!!! Your news has made me very happy:flower:Click to expand...

DHEA keto does not work the same way I have read!!! Just have fun and do it spontaneously, it obviously works even with Old ladies like me do it! hahaha... try investing in a good DHEA, money well spent! Try the one I took... cant think of the name at the moment... Fertinatal! Baby dust to you! and thanks for being happy for me! xxx


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Happy! Happy for Happy!! :winkwink: hope its a sticky healthy bean for you :D


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> @Lucky W and anyone else (I haven't read the messages only the last one where she asks for me) I am here and guess what? PREGNANT AGAIN!!! I am sitting at Mr. Shehata's clinic waiting to get intralipids. This time I did not mean to get pregnant. I had sex once! Just once during the cycle and it was a wham, bam, thank you ma'am? And here I am pregnant. I wasn't meant to get pregnant until I started the treatment of prednisolone. I started taking Plaquenil (antimallarial drug) that calms my hyper active immune system. Happens that I have nigh NK cells! They were the culprit of my Mmcs. As I got pregnant before starting the full treatment, there is only a 60% chance to save this pregnancy. So I am waiting to get an intralipid infusion to try and calm my NK cells. Hopefully we can save this pregnancy... If not, now I know that i stand a much better chance to carry to term next time. I am happy and hopeful but also aware that it may not happen. But I won't give up. Have come this far... Too far to give up now. Watch this space. I am writing from my mobile so ignore typos lol... Will write more when I get access to my computer.
> 
> 
> Thats great news happy! Chuffed for you.....:happydance:
> 
> did you BD on ovulation day? Had you started on your DHEA, if so, how much were you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... nice to be back and see you guys!! yes, I did BD on my ovulation day but I insist, it was a quicky lolol... it was done for the hell of it. You know, when I was trying to conceive, I would lay there with my butt up the air for like 20 minutes after BD, used preseed, did ovulation charts, temp charts, chinese acupuncture, the lot!!! Nothing, not a sausage! And this time, I know it was day 14 of my cycle, that is all I knew and it wasn't even all that fun lol... it was just cuz I could lol... and... bang! :bfp:!!! I did 25mg 3 times a day but this stuff was heavy duty cuz I could not hack 3 tablets a day! It gave me horrible headaches after like 3 weeks... I put up with them but then my blood pressure shut up so I did only 2... then reduced it to one, then I stopped altogether! I resumed after 3 weeks again but... the beauty of it is that it takes 3 months for those eggs to be ovulated... so this cycle it has been 10 weeks since I first started so fingers crossed, this one is a good egg!!! How are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's brill.....the whole timed BDing Is exhausting isn't it and messing around with pillows, thermometers, preseed and charts. My DH will only be able to BD 2 days before O and 1 day after O next cycle so I'm thinking of not bothering with all the temping, opks etc I started taking DHEA after reading both yours and notrustys stories but I'm doing 7keto DHEA and only taking 25mg as like you I was reacting to anything more. I've been taking it since mid jan so hopefully it will do something and I've been doing acu and Chinese herbs since before Xmas. I'm feeling positive I will get pregnant but I'm just tired of it all.... It's bloody hard work!!! Your news has made me very happy:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> DHEA keto does not work the same way I have read!!! Just have fun and do it spontaneously, it obviously works even with Old ladies like me do it! hahaha... try investing in a good DHEA, money well spent! Try the one I took... cant think of the name at the moment... Fertinatal! Baby dust to you! and thanks for being happy for me! xxxClick to expand...


thanks - i have read different things re 7-keto and the regular stuff - i have both so will give the regular stuff a try and see how i get on. x x


----------



## Happypregnant

These meds are driving me crazy. I got an itchy rash, funny bumps on the palm of my hands, and I can't sleep well. I was told by Mr. Shehata that I wasn't going to sleep well at night. But thank God the prednisolone (steroid) is only for 12 weeks, and as I am 4 weeks now, I only have to put with it for 8 more. I have a good feeling about this baby and I wanna be happy I am pregnant. I was initially scared but I came to the conclusion that what is the point of anticipating something bad, best anticipate something good and enjoy each day as it comes. I would love very much for you ladies to help me name my baby! If it is a girl these are my choices: Elizabeth (the original dream I had about the baby being a girl, having pale white skin, grey eyes and strawberry lips, like snow white, don't ask me how as I am mediterranean looking, tanned skin, jet black hair and very dark eyes) Or Trinity, Destiny, Hope, Faith, Esmeralda, Anastacia... and Seven of Nine (I know I am crazy lol, like the women in star trek voyager jajaja) if it is a boy... Salvador (which means savior) Levi, Sebastian... Oh only have 3 boy's names. Didn't realize that! I am going to enjoy this all I can. Come ride with me ladies! xx


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> Congrats Happy! Happy for Happy!! :winkwink: hope its a sticky healthy bean for you :D

LL, what's your AMH, age and FSH?


----------



## LLbean

Elizabeth is a WONDERFUL name :winkwink:

42...will be 43 this year
AMH 0.99
FSH 8.3
that was when I last tested which was September?


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> Elizabeth is a WONDERFUL name :winkwink:
> 
> 42...will be 43 this year
> AMH 0.99
> FSH 8.3
> that was when I last tested which was September?

I have read that DHEA can help with your AMH... but some ladies have conceived with AMH lower than yours. FSH is good though... what have you tried so far? Have you any kids?


----------



## LLbean

I have a 22 year old LOL

Well I just need my eggs to be good. Also was told I may have some immunology issues so we did a medicated IUI Cycle with steroids and Intralipids... will do one last one next month again (if needed LOL)

I did start the DHEA and I'm on CoQ10, B6, B12 shots, Folic acid, prenatals, fish oil, resveratrol and started on Ova Boost last month too... so FXd!


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> I have a 22 year old LOL
> 
> Well I just need my eggs to be good. Also was told I may have some immunology issues so we did a medicated IUI Cycle with steroids and Intralipids... will do one last one next month again (if needed LOL)
> 
> I did start the DHEA and I'm on CoQ10, B6, B12 shots, Folic acid, prenatals, fish oil, resveratrol and started on Ova Boost last month too... so FXd!

But why not try natural conception or clomid without having to have IUI? like for example, the protocol at the clinic is you start taking the prednisolone past ovulation. The aspirin and whatever else, you start 8 weeks in advance. If not :bfp: then you stop the steroids, and try again next cycle. How much co q10 are you taking?


----------



## LLbean

I'm on 400mgs right now a day

They put me on Prednisone a little before O and the blood thinner stuff (Lovenox) is 2 days after IUI...when I am doing IUI of course. I may do that after the IUI if we don't succeed... we did 2 IVF cycles... the issues back then were my eggs I guess. Had lots ... 7 and 8 made it to day 5 but only one would pass PGD each time...got pregnant right on the first one but lost the heartbeat at 8 weeks (a trisomy that was missed on the PGD)... the second one didn't even take


----------



## Happypregnant

DHEA helps with the quality of the eggs. I have done a lot of reading on that, dunno if you have but it helps in the process when the chromosomes problems start plus the Co Enzyme Q10 also helps with it with mitochondria of the cell (egg). I reckon you really should invest in a very good DHEA, again, Fertinatal is endorsed by one of the best IVF clinics in the world in NYC. I have spontaneously conceived on DHEA but I do it too early and I read that if it is done before the 12 weeks, you have a risk of MC... This time was 10 weeks... fingers crossed.. .


----------



## LLbean

I'm in micronised now, so hope it reverses the age of the eggs ;)


----------



## LuckyW

I also just switched back to micronized. Figured saving $18 wasn't worth it if any chance non-micro were less effective. 

I've never consciously noticed any effects from 600mg CoQ10 or 75mg DHEA, but for some reason have a lot of faith in them. And I am a ridiculously skeptical type. I wonder if I notice feeling better on some subconscious level.


----------



## notrustyyet

I used Natures Plus micronized DHEA, plus has an added herb for better absorbtion. Comes in 10 mg or 25 mg strength, can get on Amazon, very reasonably priced. I definitely noticed testosterone effects w/50-75 mg, so to me that meant it was working, plus my tested DHEA was quite high after being on it a while. I used mainly the 10 mg in multiple doses The Fertinatal is REALLY expensive by comparison... From what I've researched, I wouldn't use 7 Keto DHEA, that is more for body building/weight loss...

Here's a pic of micronized DHEA I used...

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41DRjUJAbpL._SY355_.jpg


----------



## notrustyyet

Rashaa said:


> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.

Rashaa, are you going to get the Harmony blood test to check for trisomies? It can be done early, like 11 weeks, and tests for Down Syndrome etc. I had it, showed normal fetus, but I ended up getting amnio too just in case (I have an older sister who is blind/autistic spectrum, she was very premature, just under 2lbs, whom I will care for full time when my parents no longer can, so DH was very nervous about us having a baby with disability, NEEDED that amnio certainty...) Amnio showed same thing, got the extra microarray testing too., 100% normal, so really risk of amnio MC wasn't necessary, as Harmony was accurate. Since it is relatively new, MD didn't trust as well as amnio, (but Harmony claims 99% accuracy) 

PS from name, I'm assuming you are Indian? I want to get one of those neat looking Indian baby hammocks (ghodiyu) are you familiar with them? My first DD needed to be rocked/bounced/held ALL the time in early months, this looks like the solution..

https://www.riascrazydeals.com/

Also, what was your FSH level, AMH level at 45?????


----------



## Rashaa

Hi notrustyet, actually I'm American, raised in the Middle East, Rasha is an Arabic name. No idea on the hammock, but it looks interesting, will investigate it :). My FSH was between 9 and just under 11 (was done when I was 44), RE said I was much younger reproductively than my age, have no idea what AMH was, it was done but never asked. Has good number of antral follices per cycle, so took her word for it. Am looking into testing with bloodwork over Amnio. Son has ADHD/Aspergers but we will not terminate whatever the outcome. Just need to find the test in Canada!




notrustyyet said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.
> 
> Rashaa, are you going to get the Harmony blood test to check for trisomies? It can be done early, like 11 weeks, and tests for Down Syndrome etc. I had it, showed normal fetus, but I ended up getting amnio too just in case (I have an older sister who is blind/autistic spectrum, she was very premature, just under 2lbs, whom I will care for full time when my parents no longer can, so DH was very nervous about us having a baby with disability, NEEDED that amnio certainty...) Amnio showed same thing, got the extra microarray testing too., 100% normal, so really risk of amnio MC wasn't necessary, as Harmony was accurate. Since it is relatively new, MD didn't trust as well as amnio, (but Harmony claims 99% accuracy)
> 
> PS from name, I'm assuming you are Indian? I want to get one of those neat looking Indian baby hammocks (ghodiyu) are you familiar with them? My first DD needed to be rocked/bounced/held ALL the time in early months, this looks like the solution..
> 
> https://www.riascrazydeals.com/
> 
> Also, what was your FSH level, AMH level at 45?????Click to expand...


----------



## Happypregnant

LuckyW said:


> I also just switched back to micronized. Figured saving $18 wasn't worth it if any chance non-micro were less effective.
> 
> I've never consciously noticed any effects from 600mg CoQ10 or 75mg DHEA, but for some reason have a lot of faith in them. And I am a ridiculously skeptical type. I wonder if I notice feeling better on some subconscious level.

Hi, when I was taking online bought DHEA, which was apparently also micronized, I was taking 75mg and no side effects, until I started taking the Fertinatal one, then I got might headaches and high blood pressure which tells me that that one is much stronger and perhaps better then store bought or online bought. It is endorsed by one of the top IVF clinics. Some of you have spent lots of money in treatment, I know I keep trying to push this fertinatal, lol, believe me, I don't have any affiliation with them lol... but I really think you guys should look into it and it is some heavy duty stuff...


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> I'm in micronised now, so hope it reverses the age of the eggs ;)

apparently it does!!


----------



## Happypregnant

LuckyW said:


> I also just switched back to micronized. Figured saving $18 wasn't worth it if any chance non-micro were less effective.
> 
> I've never consciously noticed any effects from 600mg CoQ10 or 75mg DHEA, but for some reason have a lot of faith in them. And I am a ridiculously skeptical type. I wonder if I notice feeling better on some subconscious level.

Hi Lucky, I don't think that Coq10 has any bad side effects, I think it only gives you energy. I got my hubby to take it along with me and he noticed the difference... hopefully his spermies got really good lol... not that they were bad, but I mean, you know, healthier.


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> I used Natures Plus micronized DHEA, plus has an added herb for better absorbtion. Comes in 10 mg or 25 mg strength, can get on Amazon, very reasonably priced. I definitely noticed testosterone effects w/50-75 mg, so to me that meant it was working, plus my tested DHEA was quite high after being on it a while. I used mainly the 10 mg in multiple doses The Fertinatal is REALLY expensive by comparison... From what I've researched, I wouldn't use 7 Keto DHEA, that is more for body building/weight loss...
> 
> Here's a pic of micronized DHEA I used...
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41DRjUJAbpL._SY355_.jpg

Hi Notrusty... I would agree with not using the 7Keto as it is not for fertility like you say and if you noticed changes with higher dosage, than that means that it was working all right. I know Fertinatal was expensive but at this point I was willing to try whatever I had to... and if it meant a was going to get a baby out of it, then I was going to try. Compared to fertility treatments, or heartaches of another miscarriage, or the intralipids that now I have no choice but to do, or even all the blood tests I have been subjected to, the fertinatal was the cheapest of it all!


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant-yes, I get it. All this stuff adds up though...the CoQ10, is $$ too but nothing compared to IVF or even weekly accupuncture which was going to be my next move if I didn't conceive...


----------



## notrustyyet

Rashaa said:


> Hi notrustyet, actually I'm American, raised in the Middle East, Rasha is an Arabic name. No idea on the hammock, but it looks interesting, will investigate it :). My FSH was between 9 and just under 11 (was done when I was 44), RE said I was much younger reproductively than my age, have no idea what AMH was, it was done but never asked. Has good number of antral follices per cycle, so took her word for it. Am looking into testing with bloodwork over Amnio. Son has ADHD/Aspergers but we will not terminate whatever the outcome. Just need to find the test in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.
> 
> Rashaa, are you going to get the Harmony blood test to check for trisomies? It can be done early, like 11 weeks, and tests for Down Syndrome etc. I had it, showed normal fetus, but I ended up getting amnio too just in case (I have an older sister who is blind/autistic spectrum, she was very premature, just under 2lbs, whom I will care for full time when my parents no longer can, so DH was very nervous about us having a baby with disability, NEEDED that amnio certainty...) Amnio showed same thing, got the extra microarray testing too., 100% normal, so really risk of amnio MC wasn't necessary, as Harmony was accurate. Since it is relatively new, MD didn't trust as well as amnio, (but Harmony claims 99% accuracy)
> 
> PS from name, I'm assuming you are Indian? I want to get one of those neat looking Indian baby hammocks (ghodiyu) are you familiar with them? My first DD needed to be rocked/bounced/held ALL the time in early months, this looks like the solution..
> 
> https://www.riascrazydeals.com/
> 
> Also, what was your FSH level, AMH level at 45?????Click to expand...Click to expand...

I never posted it, but my DD is Asperger's/ADHD too, hence the great need for all the vestibular input. The amnio and Harmonty CANNOT check for ASD or ADHD, even if they could wouldn't have been a reason for us to terminate either, just worried about the more serious stuff. Fulll blown classic autism would be horrible of course, but My DD is VERY high functioning, a joy to us, though the early years were tough, dealt with some major tantrum/meltdown behaviors. She's on Intuniv now, has been great.

PS how old were you when you had your son? Is he your only?


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi notrustyet, actually I'm American, raised in the Middle East, Rasha is an Arabic name. No idea on the hammock, but it looks interesting, will investigate it :). My FSH was between 9 and just under 11 (was done when I was 44), RE said I was much younger reproductively than my age, have no idea what AMH was, it was done but never asked. Has good number of antral follices per cycle, so took her word for it. Am looking into testing with bloodwork over Amnio. Son has ADHD/Aspergers but we will not terminate whatever the outcome. Just need to find the test in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.
> 
> Rashaa, are you going to get the Harmony blood test to check for trisomies? It can be done early, like 11 weeks, and tests for Down Syndrome etc. I had it, showed normal fetus, but I ended up getting amnio too just in case (I have an older sister who is blind/autistic spectrum, she was very premature, just under 2lbs, whom I will care for full time when my parents no longer can, so DH was very nervous about us having a baby with disability, NEEDED that amnio certainty...) Amnio showed same thing, got the extra microarray testing too., 100% normal, so really risk of amnio MC wasn't necessary, as Harmony was accurate. Since it is relatively new, MD didn't trust as well as amnio, (but Harmony claims 99% accuracy)
> 
> PS from name, I'm assuming you are Indian? I want to get one of those neat looking Indian baby hammocks (ghodiyu) are you familiar with them? My first DD needed to be rocked/bounced/held ALL the time in early months, this looks like the solution..
> 
> https://www.riascrazydeals.com/
> 
> Also, what was your FSH level, AMH level at 45?????Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never posted it, but my DD is Asperger's/ADHD too, hence the great need for all the vestibular input. The amnio and Harmonty CANNOT check for ASD or ADHD, even if they could wouldn't have been a reason for us to terminate either, just worried about the more serious stuff. Fulll blown classic autism would be horrible of course, but My DD is VERY high functioning, a joy to us, though the early years were tough, dealt with some major tantrum/meltdown behaviors. She's on Intuniv now, has been great.
> 
> PS how old were you when you had your son? Is he your only?Click to expand...

Notrusty, try and find a book called Gut and psycology. It is an amazing book and how many practitioners are treating children with certain conditions. It would sound mumble jumble if I started telling you about it... research the GAPS diet for your daughter, just google it... you will be amazed. It should help her condition lots and lots!


----------



## Rashaa

Notrustyet I have two kids, DD is 16, I had her at 29, DS is 13 and I had him at 32. We eat a very modified diet, all organic (meats and veggies), no dyes, no refined sugars. And DS is doing amazingly well. We mainstreamed him' and he's on the honor roll at school! He's a bright kid, and high functioning...we have the odd tantrum, but he has Lerner much better how to express himself. Has friends, is socially growing etc..

I am not overly concerned with deformities. Of course we pray for a healthy child, but will love what God gives us. It's truly a miracle and we feel blessed.

Any screening we do will be to jus prepare the meical team, should we need them. But I a a. Fervent believer that HE only gives us what we can handle :)

My husband is also younger than me, which probably works in our favor against Aspergers etc... Or so the research says..we'll see.


----------



## Orchidlover

I got pregnant naturally in October but MC at 11 weeks. Pathology said there was no genetic issues and my gyn said it was OK to try again. He put me on Clomid 50 mg to make sure I O'ed. I just had a 21 day blood test drawn today and I will post the results when I get them. Just to let you know....I am 46 and my DH is 52. I have 2 boys but he has no children so this pregnancy would be a great blessing.:dust:


----------



## Chunhom59

I'm 36!!! and this is #1


----------



## Orchidlover

My Gyn just called and said my progesterone levels were 11.4. He said that anything over 10 was good. He said that I definitely O'ed. :happydance:

I will take a pg test on Thursday and see what it says... I am very hopeful. Baby dust to everyone. :dust:


----------



## LLbean

best of luck Orchid!!!!


----------



## melly2

Oh yes...everyone appears to be a fertile myrtle in my family, except me. My grandma had my uncle at 46 (grandpa was 57)! This was back in 1968...no fertility drugs.

I also have a cousin who got pregnant not once, but twice in her 40s (Unplanned!) . Her two other kids were in high school at the time, and in fact, her 17 year old daughter was pregnant at the same time (unplanned, of course). Talk about irony.


----------



## Happypregnant

Hello ladies, how is everyone doing. You'all have been quiet for a while? Any news from anyone? I am still pregnant so to me that is a good thing. I feel odd popping all these pills religiously every day. Been the calmest, laziest ever last week. Got first ultrasound booked for Saturday so fingers crossed and wish me luck ladies. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Happy!


----------



## LuckyW

Yay, good luck, Happy!

No real news over here. Just starting to temp and opk again. Seems like my body is still wonky from the mc, though.


----------



## nunu123

Happypregnant said:


> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?

i know people who got pregnant at 48 and got healthy babies. but it is helpful to be monitored regularly by your doc and happy and healthy 9. i am now 41 and hoping to be pregnant soon. my mom had her youngest at 42 and my husband's brothers wife had one healthy baby boy at 40 and another at 42

enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies! I am over the moon. Everything on schedule. According to me I am 6+3 but but I measured 6+1 which is fine with me. Seen and heard the heartbeat, 120bpm. Yay! There is a heartbeat so that is a lot further then the previous pregnancy with not even a fetal pole. I am well happy. Gotta keep seeing Mr. Shehata every 2 weeks which is reassuring but expensive... I was a bit worried about today... He seems to know what he is doing. Baby dust to all.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am SOOoo happy for you! Wish you all the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inspiration50

it's a sticky bean for you Lucky!

___________________

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/qlfcm7.png
*Can you get pregnant on your period*
*Can You Get Pregnant While on Your Period*
*Can You Get Pregnant Right After Your Period*
*Can You Get Pregnant Right before Your Period*
*How Easy Is It To Get Pregnant* *How to Get Pregnant Fast* 
*How to Get Pregnant With a Girl* *How to Get Pregnant With a Boy*
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/CAsN.png


----------



## Happypregnant

inspiration50 said:


> it's a sticky bean for you Lucky!

Hi did you mean "its a sticky bean for you lucky or happy"? Is Lucky pregnant?


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Any happy news? I guess if there was you would have posted it. Don't give up hope if no happy news yet. I can happen, one way or another. I am starting to get happy here, approaching 8 weeks. I am starting to think this is a sticky one! I was also realizing that I am such an old lady! What have I done? Lol sleepless nights, poopy diapers, breastfeeding... (but I am smiling)


----------



## Happypregnant

LuckyW said:


> Yay, good luck, Happy!
> 
> No real news over here. Just starting to temp and opk again. Seems like my body is still wonky from the mc, though.

Lucky how about trying to have fun. I found out temping stressed me. How about just BD every other day and stop thinking of conceiving. Can't go wrong with doing it every other day.


----------



## LuckyW

Happypregnant said:


> inspiration50 said:
> 
> 
> it's a sticky bean for you Lucky!
> 
> Hi did you mean "its a sticky bean for you lucky or happy"? Is Lucky pregnant?Click to expand...

I think s/he was calling you "Lucky," as in "you Lucky Duck!"



Happypregnant said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Any happy news? I guess if there was you would have posted it. Don't give up hope if no happy news yet. I can happen, one way or another. I am starting to get happy here, approaching 8 weeks. I am starting to think this is a sticky one! I was also realizing that I am such an old lady! What have I done? Lol sleepless nights, poopy diapers, breastfeeding... (but I am smiling)

Yup, nothing to report. Glad to hear you're feeling positive! :dust:



Happypregnant said:


> Lucky how about trying to have fun. I found out temping stressed me. How about just BD every other day and stop thinking of conceiving. Can't go wrong with doing it every other day.

Thanks, I'm managing not to be preoccupied by ttc lately. Even pretty comfortable with idea of not having kids.

Still want to try, just it'll be fine if it doesn't happen.


----------



## faithrainbow

Happypregnant, I'm in London too and I'd be interested to get some information from you. Is it possible to message one another? I'm new to this forum. Thx!


----------



## Happypregnant

faithrainbow said:


> Happypregnant, I'm in London too and I'd be interested to get some information from you. Is it possible to message one another? I'm new to this forum. Thx!

Sure! No problem! you can either do it thru here publicly (I don't mind plus other ladies benefit from the info too) or private message me. Or if you want my mobile phone that is ok too.


----------



## MCEJ

Hi! I've been quietly reading these posts for a couple of weeks. I am starting my 4th medicated IUI cycle tonight. I have had 2 miscarriages with 2 of my IUIs and a chemical with an IVF. I started DHEA about 6 weeks ago compounded from pharmacy by a whim of talking with RE to see if it can make a difference. I hope I have been on it long enough (I know 3 months is best, but I have gotten 2 BFPs back to back without it, so here's hoping)! I have never gotten to a heartbeat and you all are giving me a ton of hope! Thanks for letting me crash in to say hello!


----------



## Happypregnant

MCEJ said:


> Hi! I've been quietly reading these posts for a couple of weeks. I am starting my 4th medicated IUI cycle tonight. I have had 2 miscarriages with 2 of my IUIs and a chemical with an IVF. I started DHEA about 6 weeks ago compounded from pharmacy by a whim of talking with RE to see if it can make a difference. I hope I have been on it long enough (I know 3 months is best, but I have gotten 2 BFPs back to back without it, so here's hoping)! I have never gotten to a heartbeat and you all are giving me a ton of hope! Thanks for letting me crash in to say hello!

Hello!! It would be best if you could take DHEA for longer. Also, depending where you are in the world and with all the stuff I have learned, if you have had miscarriages and never made it to a heartbeat, I would suggest you have a full immune panel test. I have had 3 miscarriages, I could conceive easily but never went past 11 weeks. By 9 weeks there was no heart beat. I am 9 weeks now, and I am having my second scan tomorrow actually. Try and take DHEA a little longer if you can... I have read that it does make a difference and here is why... the eggs you are going to ovulate in 2 weeks from now, they would have been selected or recruited 3 months ago. So it would take them eggs 3 months for their turn to be ovulated. if you can, take it for a few more weeks!!! If you can't, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## MCEJ

Happypregnant said:


> MCEJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I've been quietly reading these posts for a couple of weeks. I am starting my 4th medicated IUI cycle tonight. I have had 2 miscarriages with 2 of my IUIs and a chemical with an IVF. I started DHEA about 6 weeks ago compounded from pharmacy by a whim of talking with RE to see if it can make a difference. I hope I have been on it long enough (I know 3 months is best, but I have gotten 2 BFPs back to back without it, so here's hoping)! I have never gotten to a heartbeat and you all are giving me a ton of hope! Thanks for letting me crash in to say hello!
> 
> Hello!! It would be best if you could take DHEA for longer. Also, depending where you are in the world and with all the stuff I have learned, if you have had miscarriages and never made it to a heartbeat, I would suggest you have a full immune panel test. I have had 3 miscarriages, I could conceive easily but never went past 11 weeks. By 9 weeks there was no heart beat. I am 9 weeks now, and I am having my second scan tomorrow actually. Try and take DHEA a little longer if you can... I have read that it does make a difference and here is why... the eggs you are going to ovulate in 2 weeks from now, they would have been selected or recruited 3 months ago. So it would take them eggs 3 months for their turn to be ovulated. if you can, take it for a few more weeks!!! If you can't, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I am in the US, and I've already had the panel test after my 2nd miscarriage (the first was actually a chemical with my IVF) All is normal and that is why my RE says we should try a couple more IUIs: Quick history...IVF was a chemical then decided to do lap just to make sure and ther was a partial septum. IUI then miscarriage found out after panel I have PA-1 Factor, so I take a baby aspirin and then heparin if I get a BFP. Immediately did another IUI and made it to 8 weeks. I think I should have let my body rest 2-3 months. So, I did some research (later on) and asked RE about DHEA. He stated it couldn't harm and to let it be in my system at least 6 weeks before trying again. he says he has seen natural BFps after only 4 weeks and a lot of success starting with 6 weeks. Of course 3 months is ideal, but we are ready spiritually, mentally and physically. I started my stims last night! If this doesn't result in a BFP, I will continue my DHEA and try another time :) Thank you for yoru response and good luck with your u/s! SO happy for you after all you've been through! :)


----------



## Happypregnant

Thank you MCEJ! And if it gives you all hope, I am happy to report that today I am 9 weeks pregnant! Baby has a strong heart beat, the specialist was well pleased! He told me after the appt was finished that he was a bit worried about me but he was very pleased with what he saw! I am going to start weaning off steroids in 3 weeks! Yay! According to the doctor I can relax now but I will totally relax after 12 weeks. Only 3 more weeks to go! Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## LuckyW

Yay, Happy! Congrats!!


----------



## MCEJ

Happy~Fantastic news!


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi everyone, hope everything is going well. I am still pregnant! Almost 12 weeks. Had the harmony test a bit ago and waiting on the result. I am trying to only think positive. I got a horrible moon face! I feel horrible, I look nothing like my old self. Starting to Be weaned of them in a day or so. When the harmony test comes back OK, I would believe that DHEA and Co-enzyme have done their work. In a few days I can say I.totally made it!


----------



## vermeil

thinking hard of you!! :hugs: sooo happy for you.

I have my first ultrasound in two days and I`m absolutely petrified - reading your story gives me hope :flower:


----------



## tryin2make1

hi i am 46 and have been trying for 6 years now, alas with no help as we were too old according to all the specialists we have had the unfortunate pleasure to meet, although my last bloodtests came back really good and no where near menopause so that put a smile on my face. This cycle i had the strongest ov sign ever very stretchy egg white and was very active and now im 1 day late , very wet, sore nipps and boobs, so tired, and worryingly i have a really sharp pain in my groin on the left and wondered if anyone else have had this and what it is its really sharp at times and comes and goes.
thank you for reading , oh and im not testing until 7 more days have past just to make sure its not a late af.


----------



## LLbean

I would test now and if it is a BFP go see a doc right away as they can give you progesterone if needed etc


----------



## Rashaa

notrustyyet said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi notrustyet, actually I'm American, raised in the Middle East, Rasha is an Arabic name. No idea on the hammock, but it looks interesting, will investigate it :). My FSH was between 9 and just under 11 (was done when I was 44), RE said I was much younger reproductively than my age, have no idea what AMH was, it was done but never asked. Has good number of antral follices per cycle, so took her word for it. Am looking into testing with bloodwork over Amnio. Son has ADHD/Aspergers but we will not terminate whatever the outcome. Just need to find the test in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.
> 
> Rashaa, are you going to get the Harmony blood test to check for trisomies? It can be done early, like 11 weeks, and tests for Down Syndrome etc. I had it, showed normal fetus, but I ended up getting amnio too just in case (I have an older sister who is blind/autistic spectrum, she was very premature, just under 2lbs, whom I will care for full time when my parents no longer can, so DH was very nervous about us having a baby with disability, NEEDED that amnio certainty...) Amnio showed same thing, got the extra microarray testing too., 100% normal, so really risk of amnio MC wasn't necessary, as Harmony was accurate. Since it is relatively new, MD didn't trust as well as amnio, (but Harmony claims 99% accuracy)
> 
> PS from name, I'm assuming you are Indian? I want to get one of those neat looking Indian baby hammocks (ghodiyu) are you familiar with them? My first DD needed to be rocked/bounced/held ALL the time in early months, this looks like the solution..
> 
> https://www.riascrazydeals.com/
> 
> Also, what was your FSH level, AMH level at 45?????Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never posted it, but my DD is Asperger's/ADHD too, hence the great need for all the vestibular input. The amnio and Harmonty CANNOT check for ASD or ADHD, even if they could wouldn't have been a reason for us to terminate either, just worried about the more serious stuff. Fulll blown classic autism would be horrible of course, but My DD is VERY high functioning, a joy to us, though the early years were tough, dealt with some major tantrum/meltdown behaviors. She's on Intuniv now, has been great.
> 
> PS how old were you when you had your son? Is he your only?Click to expand...

My daughter is 17, I had her at 29, had my son at 32. My downs odds with this baby was 1 in 10000, not ad for an old lady :). Morph scan was good, no soft markers met. Makes me think the chiro and acupuncture helped good quality eggs .


----------



## tryin2make1

LLbean said:


> I would test now and if it is a BFP go see a doc right away as they can give you progesterone if needed etc

thank you for your reply and i will be testing in a few days just to make sure im past day 31, as i have had an emmc at this stage already, my acupuncturist recommended using natural progesterone cream at night on my foot after ov which i have done so hopefully this has been helping too, but i will get to doc asap after i find out and if neg test will go and get blood test done too. as of today im 2 days late and have a medium height cervix which feels like a closed slit, and am very wet like a watery cm so i hope this is all good , oh and boobs hurt at times under my arms :shrug:


----------



## notrustyyet

Tryin2make1, I used NP cream too until I made it to MD then got on Provera just in case. My OB checked my level and it was 29 (he said if was anything over 24, he wouldn't feel need to give me Provera, but I really said it would put my mind at ease for first tri (and I was using A LOT highly concentrated NP cream to have that level 29...) so he said, "can't hurt, might help", and wrote RX. Basically he felt though that a healthy egg, produces healthy corpus luteum, which then produces healthy level of Prog. to sustain a preg but i wasn't taking any chances!

I always applied my NP cream to face, inner arms, inner thighs, breasts. Did your acupuncturist say it's better to apply to bottom of feet? Did you rotate areas or always use foot soles?

PS one of early signs for me (though it was AFTER my BFP test which I did kind of early) was horrible painful cramps (CD 28 of usually 26 day cycle), they woke me/prevented sleep. I don't usually get such painful AF cramps, but it must have been embie implanting, also, I couldn't stand to wear any bra, not even my comfy sports one halfway into luteal phase. 

Some of my other TWW signs: CD 17 brief jabbing pains L side near ovary (O'd CD 13) 7dpo, very intense and lingering cramps after orgasm (self-induced :) LOL. The mild continuous cramping lasted 30 minutes, NEVER had that happen before, totally stopped having any O's after that as I was cautiously suspicious something was up, and I might dislodge. 11 DPO had tiny (size of pinhead) red dot on am TP, had this dot also with Chem preg. BTW, took a test CD 25, 12 DPO and got a BFP 

So hopefully good signs for you! buckets of baby dust!


----------



## tryin2make1

thank you so much for your post, i was recommended to put the proges cream on boney areas of feet alternate feet every day twice a day , so if i put on back of heel on right foot in am , i put it on side of right foot at pm, and alternate foot the next day although i have been putting a bit just above hairline too for the last week and it seems to be helping, i wanted to test tomorrow but am too nervous of a neg test but i will have to be brave and do it as i really need to know and get to the docs quick coz of my age and get seen , dont want to lose this baby if i am pregnant for anything took me too long to get this far !


----------



## Happypregnant

vermeil said:


> thinking hard of you!! :hugs: sooo happy for you.
> 
> I have my first ultrasound in two days and I`m absolutely petrified - reading your story gives me hope :flower:

Thanks... no need to worry, just try to enjoy one day a time. Keep me posted with the results.


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Everyone. I had posted in another thread in error. I had the Harmony test and to my horror it came back inconclusive!!! Not good, not bad, just inconclusive. So they made me go back in and I had "The authority on fetal medicine, Doctor Nicolaides" the inventor himself of the test... see to me. He did the nuchal fold scan and when i saw the size of it, I knew right away it was normal. It was 1.7mm... but for my age and background the risk was 1 in 25! With the bloods and everything else it went to 1 in 200 which I thought not bad but he said I should have a CVS and I didn't know what to do as it carries a 1% risk of miscarriage... He said that with him it was more like 1 in 500 and that other doctors made errors, if anything bad was to happen, we would know it straight away... I went ahead and had a CVS. They called me the following day to say everything was perfectly normal and it was a boy!!! I was nervous for a few days as the big long needle really hurt and it was sore and paranoid that something was going to go wrong... but it didn't. That was a week ago and today I had another scan and baby is well and happily kicking. I have made it! I finally made it!!! I am over the moon! So so happy! I have been feeling well and truly pregnant, sick as a dog, moody, sleepy and have gained 10lbs in 12 weeks, have pumped myself full of steroids, started to develop a moon face (going away now that I am weaning off them) other numerous tablets, intralipids, and I have neglected my business and loss some money but... I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER! I wish you ladies lots of luck, lots of baby dust, and would love to hear other happy ending stories. I am here if you want to ask questions... now I only have to play the waiting game... xx


----------



## tryin2make1

well i tested and it came up straight away as a very faint pink line but ended up looking grey in the time scale, so im discounting that one i used a boots home test, but am thinking of getting my moeny back of the pack unopened and getting a early response instead or finding one that picks up low hcg, i have had no real bad cramping hardly any at all boobs hurt when they feel like it, more when i wear a bra which i have hated wearing for over a week now, today im cd29 so three days late and cervix is higher and closed and softish lots of watery wet cm so keep checking cos i get that huge wet feeling but nothing and having to go to sleep at 8pm and then waking at 6/7am is a night mare but hey if im pregnant then im not complaining lol , will let you know test result tomorrow


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck FXd!


----------



## Bensmom126

Hi ladies...
Do you mind if I join in?
I had my son at 42 and he's a healthy happy 7 year old.

And......I am TTC at 49!! :happydance:

I am currently 6 days late for my AF and temps are high. But,
bfn this morning. :wacko:

I am Never ever late, so we will see.
I have appt this afternoon for bloodwork.

Wish me luck!! :winkwink:


----------



## ChereMichelle

unichick said:


> Hey girls i am new on here, I got PG last year at just before 43 and am trying again now!

Hi! Good luck. I'm TTC #1 at 41 so you've given me hope :thumbup:


----------



## ChereMichelle

Bensmom126 said:


> Hi ladies...
> Do you mind if I join in?
> I had my son at 42 and he's a healthy happy 7 year old.
> 
> And......I am TTC at 49!! :happydance:
> 
> I am currently 6 days late for my AF and temps are high. But,
> bfn this morning. :wacko:
> 
> I am Never ever late, so we will see.
> I have appt this afternoon for bloodwork.
> 
> Wish me luck!! :winkwink:

GOOD LUCK! :happydance: We're only as old as we feel, and I say just keep doing what we want to do, you never know. I'm TTC #1 at 41- took me this long to find Mr Right - didn't want to have a baby without support, but I do so want that little bean!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Happypregnant said:


> Hi Everyone. I had posted in another thread in error. I had the Harmony test and to my horror it came back inconclusive!!! Not good, not bad, just inconclusive. So they made me go back in and I had "The authority on fetal medicine, Doctor Nicolaides" the inventor himself of the test... see to me. He did the nuchal fold scan and when i saw the size of it, I knew right away it was normal. It was 1.7mm... but for my age and background the risk was 1 in 25! With the bloods and everything else it went to 1 in 200 which I thought not bad but he said I should have a CVS and I didn't know what to do as it carries a 1% risk of miscarriage... He said that with him it was more like 1 in 500 and that other doctors made errors, if anything bad was to happen, we would know it straight away... I went ahead and had a CVS. They called me the following day to say everything was perfectly normal and it was a boy!!! I was nervous for a few days as the big long needle really hurt and it was sore and paranoid that something was going to go wrong... but it didn't. That was a week ago and today I had another scan and baby is well and happily kicking. I have made it! I finally made it!!! I am over the moon! So so happy! I have been feeling well and truly pregnant, sick as a dog, moody, sleepy and have gained 10lbs in 12 weeks, have pumped myself full of steroids, started to develop a moon face (going away now that I am weaning off them) other numerous tablets, intralipids, and I have neglected my business and loss some money but... I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER! I wish you ladies lots of luck, lots of baby dust, and would love to hear other happy ending stories. I am here if you want to ask questions... now I only have to play the waiting game... xx

HUGE, HUGE CONGRATS !!!:flower:


----------



## Happypregnant

Bensmom126 said:


> Hi ladies...
> Do you mind if I join in?
> I had my son at 42 and he's a healthy happy 7 year old.
> 
> And......I am TTC at 49!! :happydance:
> 
> I am currently 6 days late for my AF and temps are high. But,
> bfn this morning. :wacko:
> 
> I am Never ever late, so we will see.
> I have appt this afternoon for bloodwork.
> 
> Wish me luck!! :winkwink:

Of course you can join in!!! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Bensmom126

Thank you. I agree that it's only a number. But, I am made to feel like I may be out of my mind. LOL. My doctor says that if I become pregnant that most likely it will MC. :nope: I don't believe that, so I just carry on.

Anyway, I am glad I found this forum.


----------



## Blythe

Bensmom126 said:


> Thank you. I agree that it's only a number. But, I am made to feel like I may be out of my mind. LOL. My doctor says that if I become pregnant that most likely it will MC. :nope: I don't believe that, so I just carry on.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad I found this forum.

Seriously, you are are 41 not 51! Your doctor is an idiot!


----------



## LLbean

Blythe said:


> Bensmom126 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I agree that it's only a number. But, I am made to feel like I may be out of my mind. LOL. My doctor says that if I become pregnant that most likely it will MC. :nope: I don't believe that, so I just carry on.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad I found this forum.
> 
> Seriously, you are are 41 not 51! Your doctor is an idiot!Click to expand...

Not that I disagree but she said 49 lol


----------



## Blythe

LLbean said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bensmom126 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I agree that it's only a number. But, I am made to feel like I may be out of my mind. LOL. My doctor says that if I become pregnant that most likely it will MC. :nope: I don't believe that, so I just carry on.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad I found this forum.
> 
> Seriously, you are are 41 not 51! Your doctor is an idiot!Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I disagree but she said 49 lolClick to expand...

Woops! Doctors a twit anyway!


----------



## Bensmom126

LOL.....yes 49.

I agree, Dr. is a twit!!
Thanks girls!!


----------



## Tina_TTC2

HI all! I am 44, and after having had 2 miscarriages in 2 years, we stopped trying for awhile.

Actually, we kind of gave up - or I did. Then, I decided to give it one last shot. I may be crazy, but, at 44, We're seeing what can happen.

I am on letrozole/femera (alternative to chlomid) - or was at the beginning of this cycle. I also took Maca root for a few days, but then I fell really ill - fever of 102.5(F) and dehydration - up until Friday. I started to feel a bit better Friday night, but still not quite there. I went to the Dr Yesterday morning, and there were 2 follicles, so they gave me the HCG shot. NOW i'm a little worried about what the fever may have done to the eggs. Any thoughts on that? -then there's the - oh man - TWO eggs? thing... I'm still runnig a low grade fever, but I think that might be from ovulation - not sure. We have to BD today and tomorrow again, and then I'll be in the TWW... It all feels surreal and unlikely, but I have a TON of EWCM - this time - not sure if it's because of the 2 follies, or if it's from the Mucinex I was taking to thin the mucus - but there's a TON of it. 

Hello all :)


----------



## tryin2make1

Hi Tina , i should think the extra cm is due to the Mucinex i heard its really good. I wish you all the best and so sorry to hear of your loses.
I too am Tina !, and im 46 but we have had no help at all since i was 40, and have been going it alone but its so good to hear someone over 40 is getting the help and im keeping everything crossed that both the eggy's take if not at least one.
Keeps us informed hun and best wishes xx:hugs:


----------



## Happypregnant

Tina_TTC2 said:


> HI all! I am 44, and after having had 2 miscarriages in 2 years, we stopped trying for awhile.
> 
> Actually, we kind of gave up - or I did. Then, I decided to give it one last shot. I may be crazy, but, at 44, We're seeing what can happen.
> 
> I am on letrozole/femera (alternative to chlomid) - or was at the beginning of this cycle. I also took Maca root for a few days, but then I fell really ill - fever of 102.5(F) and dehydration - up until Friday. I started to feel a bit better Friday night, but still not quite there. I went to the Dr Yesterday morning, and there were 2 follicles, so they gave me the HCG shot. NOW i'm a little worried about what the fever may have done to the eggs. Any thoughts on that? -then there's the - oh man - TWO eggs? thing... I'm still runnig a low grade fever, but I think that might be from ovulation - not sure. We have to BD today and tomorrow again, and then I'll be in the TWW... It all feels surreal and unlikely, but I have a TON of EWCM - this time - not sure if it's because of the 2 follies, or if it's from the Mucinex I was taking to thin the mucus - but there's a TON of it.
> 
> Hello all :)

Hi Tina, you may want to do an immune blood test after.two.miscarriages... Are you in UK or USA? I had 3 and took it in my hands to see a specialist and it was a great help for this pregnancy. Lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

Happypregnant said:


> Tina_TTC2 said:
> 
> 
> HI all! I am 44, and after having had 2 miscarriages in 2 years, we stopped trying for awhile.
> 
> Actually, we kind of gave up - or I did. Then, I decided to give it one last shot. I may be crazy, but, at 44, We're seeing what can happen.
> 
> I am on letrozole/femera (alternative to chlomid) - or was at the beginning of this cycle. I also took Maca root for a few days, but then I fell really ill - fever of 102.5(F) and dehydration - up until Friday. I started to feel a bit better Friday night, but still not quite there. I went to the Dr Yesterday morning, and there were 2 follicles, so they gave me the HCG shot. NOW i'm a little worried about what the fever may have done to the eggs. Any thoughts on that? -then there's the - oh man - TWO eggs? thing... I'm still runnig a low grade fever, but I think that might be from ovulation - not sure. We have to BD today and tomorrow again, and then I'll be in the TWW... It all feels surreal and unlikely, but I have a TON of EWCM - this time - not sure if it's because of the 2 follies, or if it's from the Mucinex I was taking to thin the mucus - but there's a TON of it.
> 
> Hello all :)
> 
> Hi Tina, you may want to do an immune blood test after.two.miscarriages... Are you in UK or USA? I had 3 and took it in my hands to see a specialist and it was a great help for this pregnancy. Lots of baby dust to you.Click to expand...

HI! what is an immune blood test? I am seeing a fertility specialist and they ran lots of tests, but I don't know if that was one of them? he said all my blood work was normal though. My issue(it appears) is that i wasn't ovulating. it sounds like all my parts are working, levels are good, the only problem was they things were firing at the wrong times. i.e., when I was supposed to be on my period, my uterus looked like it was ovulating. I went in on day 3 of my cycle, and they scanned me, and said "It looks like you are just about to ovulate" did blood work, and confirmed I wasn't 'about to ovulate' I was WAY out of synch. They started me on Femera to stimulate the ovaries, and I went back in 12 days - no response. Upped Femera to 10 Mg, went back, and had 2 follies on the left, and they couldn't see the right (lord knows - but what if there were some there too?!).


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi an immume test is to look for thrombophilia, NK cells. In my case, I kept miscarrying because my immune system attacked the embryos. They gave me some stuff and my immune system got to calm down. And Thats how come I am now pregnant almost half way.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

hmm - thank you! I may have to talk to my dr. I am seeing a fertility specialist, so I wonder if that was one of the blood tests they gave me (there were a TON of tests they did in the beginning). THANK YOU!


----------



## BBbliss

Tina_TTC2 congratulation!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Tina_TTC2 said:



> hmm - thank you! I may have to talk to my dr. I am seeing a fertility specialist, so I wonder if that was one of the blood tests they gave me (there were a TON of tests they did in the beginning). THANK YOU!

Hi I see you are pregnant!! Congratulations! Fingers crossed!!!.


----------



## Happypregnant

Tina_TTC2 said:


> hmm - thank you! I may have to talk to my dr. I am seeing a fertility specialist, so I wonder if that was one of the blood tests they gave me (there were a TON of tests they did in the beginning). THANK YOU!

Hi I see you are pregnant!! Congratulations! Fingers crossed!!!.


----------



## Rebe67cca

keeping everything crossed that both the eggy's take if not at least one.


----------



## BBbliss

Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support. 

I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too. 

Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol

BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today. 

Yes it does happen! :)


----------



## ChereMichelle

BBbliss said:


> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)

WELCOME! :hugs: I too met my Mr. Right at 40, now at 41 TTC with #1....for both of us. It's hard sometimes, sometimes really hard...but I have to believe and have hope. I can't listen to those who say "you're too old". 

Good luck....baby dust to you!! And all of us. :dust:


----------



## BBbliss

ChereMichelle said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)
> 
> WELCOME! :hugs: I too met my Mr. Right at 40, now at 41 TTC with #1....for both of us. It's hard sometimes, sometimes really hard...but I have to believe and have hope. I can't listen to those who say "you're too old".
> 
> Good luck....baby dust to you!! And all of us. :dust:Click to expand...

Congratulations to you for meeting mr. Right and for trying. You know... I chose not to tell anyone about ttc. I don't want negative opinion from anyone and that's why I joined this group. I only talk to my sister who is also trying with #1 but that's it. Lets be positive! You still have time. Another one of my closest friends got pregnant last year at 41 without trying intact she was trying NOT to.

Lots and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## ChereMichelle

BBbliss said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)
> 
> WELCOME! :hugs: I too met my Mr. Right at 40, now at 41 TTC with #1....for both of us. It's hard sometimes, sometimes really hard...but I have to believe and have hope. I can't listen to those who say "you're too old".
> 
> Good luck....baby dust to you!! And all of us. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you for meeting mr. Right and for trying. You know... I chose not to tell anyone about ttc. I don't want negative opinion from anyone and that's why I joined this group. I only talk to my sister who is also trying with #1 but that's it. Lets be positive! You still have time. Another one of my closest friends got pregnant last year at 41 without trying intact she was trying NOT to.
> 
> Lots and lots of baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Totally understand. Only my 2 closest gf's know I'm TTC and that's how I prefer it. For now.


----------



## Electricat

BBbliss said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)
> 
> WELCOME! :hugs: I too met my Mr. Right at 40, now at 41 TTC with #1....for both of us. It's hard sometimes, sometimes really hard...but I have to believe and have hope. I can't listen to those who say "you're too old".
> 
> Good luck....baby dust to you!! And all of us. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you for meeting mr. Right and for trying. You know... I chose not to tell anyone about ttc. I don't want negative opinion from anyone and that's why I joined this group. I only talk to my sister who is also trying with #1 but that's it. Lets be positive! You still have time. Another one of my closest friends got pregnant last year at 41 without trying intact she was trying NOT to.
> 
> Lots and lots of baby dust to you!Click to expand...

I'm also keeping it to myself. And I guess we are gonna say it's an accident if it does happen. I can't take the judgement - not about a new life that's come into this world. The baby is going to know we were trying HARD for Him/her though :thumbup:


----------



## Happypregnant

BBbliss said:


> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)

You are welcome! fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Happypregnant

ChereMichelle said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)
> 
> WELCOME! :hugs: I too met my Mr. Right at 40, now at 41 TTC with #1....for both of us. It's hard sometimes, sometimes really hard...but I have to believe and have hope. I can't listen to those who say "you're too old".
> 
> Good luck....baby dust to you!! And all of us. :dust:Click to expand...

nah! You are not too old... I am lol...


----------



## BBbliss

Happypregnant said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, this board gives me so much hope. This is the first time I participate Ina group discussion for any kind but I fell I need peer support.
> 
> I'm 43.7 this week and just starting to try! I feel sad that I finally met mr. Right and he has no kids and now I'm just too old to build a family with him... He loves kids too.
> 
> Well, happypregnant I have read this entire thread and I'm so happy for you!!! Thank you for starting this page for us crazy women, lol
> 
> BTW, my best friend's aunt got pregnant naturally at age 49!!!!!!! ( She had just gotten married) All natural spontaneous and it was her first child. The boy is 13 years old today.
> 
> Yes it does happen! :)
> 
> WELCOME! :hugs: I too met my Mr. Right at 40, now at 41 TTC with #1....for both of us. It's hard sometimes, sometimes really hard...but I have to believe and have hope. I can't listen to those who say "you're too old".
> 
> Good luck....baby dust to you!! And all of us. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> nah! You are not too old... I am lol...Click to expand...

Right there with you happypregnant, but I'm really hopeful I know it's going to happen. 

I forgot to say! My future sister-in-law is 46 and has a 2year old that was just a total surprise!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Wow guys- totally inspiring and giving me hope! I love it. I'm 9 DPO now, temps rising, don't know if any weight to that, but I'm hoping! I love being on this board! Congrats to all, and best wishes to rest of us!


----------



## Happypregnant

ChereMichelle said:


> Wow guys- totally inspiring and giving me hope! I love it. I'm 9 DPO now, temps rising, don't know if any weight to that, but I'm hoping! I love being on this board! Congrats to all, and best wishes to rest of us!

41 is not too old to conceive. Assuming everything else is fine, it is just a matter of time. I conceived without help at 41 but I just couldn't keep the babies... but that was because my immune system was attacking them. Had that not been the case, I would have 1 kid every year!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Happypregnant said:


> ChereMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow guys- totally inspiring and giving me hope! I love it. I'm 9 DPO now, temps rising, don't know if any weight to that, but I'm hoping! I love being on this board! Congrats to all, and best wishes to rest of us!
> 
> 41 is not too old to conceive. Assuming everything else is fine, it is just a matter of time. I conceived without help at 41 but I just couldn't keep the babies... but that was because my immune system was attacking them. Had that not been the case, I would have 1 kid every year!Click to expand...

Thanks! We're only in our 5th month, I'm 11 DPO now and I *think* AF is on her way....ugh... BOOOOO!


----------



## Goin for it

Hi Kismit,

I'm in the medical field and I can only imagine the distress another pregnancy test can bring on for you, so I totally empathize. I'm NOT going to suggest that you do that. However, from your history of ectopic pregnancies, the scarring etc. I do think you should at the very least call your OB/GYN. They'll most likely ask you to come in & they will certainly run a urinalysis on you, but I coming from a standpoint of your health and the tube you have left.
And to answer your question, it is possible that this may be a pregnancy - there are women who spot and cramp all 9 months. I did for 13 weeks straight. I was a wreck, but ended up with a healthy outcome.

If your symptoms continue, please don't ignore them, and who knows what the reason might be. Stay optimistic but cautious and be sure to take care if yourself both emotionally and physically! I sincerely wish you the best possible outcome!!


----------



## Kat S

Hello, may I join? I'm 41 and have been trying for a year. I'm 7 dpiui on IUI #5. My signature tells the gist of my journey with a fertility specialist.

I find the other boards frustrating because they are all so much younger and don't understand my issues. Plus DH has ejaculatory issues, so we have to use IUI to try. Our insurance doesn't pay for IVF let alone the injectables I've been taking. It's been a tough time!


----------



## Happypregnant

Kat S said:


> Hello, may I join? I'm 41 and have been trying for a year. I'm 7 dpiui on IUI #5. My signature tells the gist of my journey with a fertility specialist.
> 
> I find the other boards frustrating because they are all so much younger and don't understand my issues. Plus DH has ejaculatory issues, so we have to use IUI to try. Our insurance doesn't pay for IVF let alone the injectables I've been taking. It's been a tough time!

Hi of course you can join! Welcome. We are a bit older here (well most of us) and been thru the lot.


----------



## Kat S

Well, AF showed 10 dpiui :(


Had a scan today. Ovaries look good. Nurse saw how sad I was and said they look "young"--- not shriveled like she sometimes sees. Not that it matters if they won't produce viable eggs 

Anyway, she found a cyst that was on the cusp of keeping us from trying this cycle, but my hormone levels were ok, so I got the green light to start Femara tomorrow. I'll take that through July1st and then move to 4 nights of 150 of Gonal F ( a little cheaper than Bravelle). Hopefully the follies will respond. I'll feel way less pressure as the cost is so much less. Maybe that will help me relax like everyone says I should (ha! easy for them to say).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> Well, AF showed 10 dpiui :(
> 
> 
> Had a scan today. Ovaries look good. Nurse saw how sad I was and said they look "young"--- not shriveled like she sometimes sees. Not that it matters if they won't produce viable eggs
> 
> Anyway, she found a cyst that was on the cusp of keeping us from trying this cycle, but my hormone levels were ok, so I got the green light to start Femara tomorrow. I'll take that through July1st and then move to 4 nights of 150 of Gonal F ( a little cheaper than Bravelle). Hopefully the follies will respond. I'll feel way less pressure as the cost is so much less. Maybe that will help me relax like everyone says I should (ha! easy for them to say).
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Oh Kat I'm sorry, but at least you have a plan of action, it will all work out

I'm having a bad wk. my chart looks sad... I don't know if I'm even ovulating, when i thought i did, my temp went down again, and on top of it all I got sick and had a herpes break out so no BD the wk of O :(


----------



## Electricat

Hello everyone, I'm 43 and just came back from my Dr.s appt after having my blood tests done. 
It was like I was afraid...she basically patted me on the head and said - it will happen.
I was worried she would say that, because I don't have all the time in the world, do I? And I didn't know what to ask her if it came to that.

What should I have asked her for?
She said my test were normal - when in fact I know they are borderline :wacko:
CD3:
FSH - 12
E2 - 332
LH - 6

CD21:
Progestrone 50


She says I ovulate, so I should just wait for it to happen :wacko:
Feeling stressed now as I don't know what to do - I feel I'm going to need some help, and I can't just wait for 18 months for it to happen (she said that was how long it can take for young, healthy couples to get pg)
We've tried for 6 cycles already and this cycle we're going away on vacation so I won't chart/temp/opk and I hate not knowing what's going on >.<


Sorry for rant, but I feel like I'm just gonna lose my window here (if there ever was one open) faffing about and crossing my fingers when I should do something constructive against getting pregnant. Don't know what it would be then since my tests are "normal". :wacko:

Hope you all are having a better day. :flower:


----------



## Blythe

Electricat said:


> Hello everyone, I'm 43 and just came back from my Dr.s appt after having my blood tests done.
> It was like I was afraid...she basically patted me on the head and said - it will happen.
> I was worried she would say that, because I don't have all the time in the world, do I? And I didn't know what to ask her if it came to that.
> 
> What should I have asked her for?
> She said my test were normal - when in fact I know they are borderline :wacko:
> CD3:
> FSH - 12
> E2 - 332
> LH - 6
> 
> CD21:
> Progestrone 50
> 
> 
> She says I ovulate, so I should just wait for it to happen :wacko:
> Feeling stressed now as I don't know what to do - I feel I'm going to need some help, and I can't just wait for 18 months for it to happen (she said that was how long it can take for young, healthy couples to get pg)
> We've tried for 6 cycles already and this cycle we're going away on vacation so I won't chart/temp/opk and I hate not knowing what's going on >.<
> 
> 
> Sorry for rant, but I feel like I'm just gonna lose my window here (if there ever was one open) faffing about and crossing my fingers when I should do something constructive against getting pregnant. Don't know what it would be then since my tests are "normal". :wacko:
> 
> Hope you all are having a better day. :flower:

im not sure if you are in UK or not...in any case i would be inclined to go back and say you have been trying for 6 months and that you have also been experiencing some pain in and around fallopian tube area and you are concerned you may have some blockages. Be quite insistent that you would like to have an HSG. explain you are becoming increasingly stressed.

lay it on in order to get the result you want because once you are referred it [if you are in UK using NHS] still takes a while. im sure you will get pregnant in the meantime but it is nice to know at least something is going on in the background! i was referred beginning of this year and am about to begin first round of clomid. i have spent 5 solid hours today trying to get through to someone to book a scan....the waiting is enormously frustrating!! i was fobbed of by my doc for a year or more and wish i had been more pushy.


----------



## Electricat

Thanx for your reply.
I can't believe how patient and cunning you have to be to get what you need :wacko:
What I'm saying is - ok...so I wait the 18 months and what THEN? Then I'm gonna be even older and even more challenging to help :cry: Better get starting, yes?

I am in the UK yes, but I have only lived her for a year now and I dunno the rules. Can I ring the same surgery and ask for another GP? The one I have is very positive - she says the statistics lie all the time, that she has many patients in her late forties that are getting pregnant by themselves...but what if that is not me?? I think she is kinda anti-intrusive so to speak. I even told her my ovaries felt sore thru my LP (that's the two latest cycles) and she said it was a good thing, with O-pain. I don't think that's what it is though - its more like a constant dull ache throughout...
I'm afraid if I change, Ill end up with one that gives me the evil eye for ttcing at my age :wacko:

Well - in any case, July is gonna be spent away from all of this and even though BD-ing is gonna be difficult because of family all-a-round-24-7...we're gonna try and steal away enuff to at least have some swimmers up there to give us half a chance this cycle too.
Like I said - it's kinda scary though not having my chart and that to rely on - I didn't know how attached to it I've become.
Maybe the relax is good for me =)


Anyway - gl, dust and fx to all of us :flower:


----------



## MrsKitty

Electricat said:


> Thanx for your reply.
> I can't believe how patient and cunning you have to be to get what you need :wacko:
> What I'm saying is - ok...so I wait the 18 months and what THEN? Then I'm gonna be even older and even more challenging to help :cry: Better get starting, yes?
> 
> I am in the UK yes, but I have only lived her for a year now and I dunno the rules. Can I ring the same surgery and ask for another GP? The one I have is very positive - she says the statistics lie all the time, that she has many patients in her late forties that are getting pregnant by themselves...but what if that is not me?? I think she is kinda anti-intrusive so to speak. I even told her my ovaries felt sore thru my LP (that's the two latest cycles) and she said it was a good thing, with O-pain. I don't think that's what it is though - its more like a constant dull ache throughout...
> I'm afraid if I change, Ill end up with one that gives me the evil eye for ttcing at my age :wacko:
> 
> Well - in any case, July is gonna be spent away from all of this and even though BD-ing is gonna be difficult because of family all-a-round-24-7...we're gonna try and steal away enuff to at least have some swimmers up there to give us half a chance this cycle too.
> Like I said - it's kinda scary though not having my chart and that to rely on - I didn't know how attached to it I've become.
> Maybe the relax is good for me =)
> 
> 
> Anyway - gl, dust and fx to all of us :flower:

Hiya Electricat, I do not think I can really give you any advice cos I am in similar position to you but think Blythe is right in what she says. I was asking in another thread and the biggest bit of advise I got was about time and not to hang about. Luckily we have been able to pay for some initial tests for my and my husband but will not get the results till next week, I am feeling panic at outcome and I have thought what if like you I do not have answers I can move forward with. So I really just wanted to say I know how you feel and to do what you can as soon as you can and if you need to tell wee fibs to get NHS help. Keep us up to date too xx :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Electricat said:


> Hello everyone, I'm 43 and just came back from my Dr.s appt after having my blood tests done.
> It was like I was afraid...she basically patted me on the head and said - it will happen.
> I was worried she would say that, because I don't have all the time in the world, do I? And I didn't know what to ask her if it came to that.:

you are not alone...I'm also 43 and have the same fears, It looks like I have a good OR , not sure if I ovulate, but I'm trying to do this naturally and fear I could just have A LOT of old eggs :(

my insurace doesn't cover fertility treatments...I have to just have faith

good luck to you...a cloud of baby dust for you!:flower:


----------



## Electricat

BBbliss said:



> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm 43 and just came back from my Dr.s appt after having my blood tests done.
> It was like I was afraid...she basically patted me on the head and said - it will happen.
> I was worried she would say that, because I don't have all the time in the world, do I? And I didn't know what to ask her if it came to that.:
> 
> you are not alone...I'm also 43 and have the same fears, It looks like I have a good OR , not sure if I ovulate, but I'm trying to do this naturally and fear I could just have A LOT of old eggs :(
> 
> my insurace doesn't cover fertility treatments...I have to just have faith
> 
> good luck to you...a cloud of baby dust for you!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you - dust, dust to all of us, ey? :dust:
I feel so positive at the beginning of every cycle...then as the days pass my faith that it will happen subsides. It actually starts at the end of my period - if it is very light or short, it reminds me of my lessened fertility :cry:
TMI: I remember before I was on the coil (IUD), 10-15 years ago, I used to have to use massive pads during the night because I would bleed thru everything - now I sleep thru the night without having to use anything. Only use liners for the first two days =( And I know they say its a sign of your age when it gets lighter.

During the TWW I have loads of progesterone related symptoms that drive me nutz! And by 10 DPO the sore breasts go away and I know AF is coming :wacko:
I've never known my body this well before though - I have never payed attention to it like I do now ttc-ing :haha:

Maybe I'll get lucky in July - now that (I'm SUPPOSED TO) not pay much attention, just enjoy my vacation :thumbup:

TC, you girls!


----------



## Kat S

I'm the same way. The first three days after my IUI I'm all Rah! Rah! It's going to work! but then by Day 4 piui, I'm convinced it didn't work.

I also noticed that my period is shorter and has less volume than it used to. However, this past period took 8 days to come to a complete stop! Until yesterday afternoon I was still regularly spotting! My period arrived 4 days early and just went on and on. I wonder if it was the high doses of Bravelle I had been on when we were trying to grow the follicles that caused that to happen? Part of me is hoping it's a sign that my system is responding in a "younger" fashion due to all the vitamins and supplements I'm taking (prenatals, DHEA, CoQ10). Also, I have had little pains in my uterus pretty much every day. I'm hoping it's because it's responding to the meds.

I have a scan tomorrow morning, so we'll see what we see.


----------



## BBbliss

I feel the same way!!! I have never payed so much attention to my body and now it's always disappointing. My periods are short and light and makes me sad and like you Kat S. I'm hoping all the supplements can help me with that. I only started 2 months ago when i got my mirena iud removed after a decade, so maybe they will start making a difference soon. My chart looks crazy and I just want to move on and start over. I call it the AF blues :(

Eletricat, I went to my Acupunture a couple of day ago and she said I'm trying to hard and sometimes end up interfering with the process... She gave me home work, to spend 5 minutes a day in meditation not thinking about anything. Maybe this vacation is exactly what you need, this is a blessing give yourself a break and enjoy the freedom... Let the universe take over for a bit :)


----------



## Kat S

Well, I'm shocked! It would seem my new med protocol worked! Usually I go in for 2 to 3 follie checks before they are mature enough. I went in for my first one today and I already have THREE mature follicles all at 18mm!! WHOA!! :happydance:

Sadly, when I came home to tell DH, he informed me he had a "private" moment after I left for my appointment. RATS!! They like his swimmers to be 48 hours old, so now I'm afraid his sample will have a rather low count tomorrow. Well, I have three follies, so maybe that will help counter balance a low sperm count. I guess I can't have everything work out perfectly. Murphy's Law.

So IUI tomorrow morning at 9:30am. Maybe 6th time is the charm?


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> Well, I'm shocked! It would seem my new med protocol worked! Usually I go in for 2 to 3 follie checks before they are mature enough. I went in for my first one today and I already have THREE mature follicles all at 18mm!! WHOA!! :happydance:
> 
> Sadly, when I came home to tell DH, he informed me he had a "private" moment after I left for my appointment. RATS!! They like his swimmers to be 48 hours old, so now I'm afraid his sample will have a rather low count tomorrow. Well, I have three follies, so maybe that will help counter balance a low sperm count. I guess I can't have everything work out perfectly. Murphy's Law.
> 
> So IUI tomorrow morning at 9:30am. Maybe 6th time is the charm?

Thats still exciting news! Good luck !


----------



## Kat S

I'm wondering if the fact that I was so relaxed during the stimming process has anything to do with anything? I was very zen this time...not thinking about it every second, hoping as hard as I could, etc. Just said to myself, "Well, there's really nothing you can do. Either a viable egg will show up or it won't." And that's still true. These three follies might not have anything viable inside. But I am excited to have three at 18mm :)


----------



## BBbliss

I believe that very much, I can't tell you how many stories I have heard of people getting BFP after giving up or adopting. We are too hard on ourselves... I'm excited for you. Keep us posted! 

:) :) :)


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> I feel the same way!!! I have never payed so much attention to my body and now it's always disappointing. My periods are short and light and makes me sad and like you Kat S. I'm hoping all the supplements can help me with that. I only started 2 months ago when i got my mirena iud removed after a decade, so maybe they will start making a difference soon. My chart looks crazy and I just want to move on and start over. I call it the AF blues :(
> 
> Eletricat, I went to my Acupunture a couple of day ago and she said I'm trying to hard and sometimes end up interfering with the process... She gave me home work, to spend 5 minutes a day in meditation not thinking about anything. Maybe this vacation is exactly what you need, this is a blessing give yourself a break and enjoy the freedom... Let the universe take over for a bit :)


I have been taking Black Cohosh last two cycles and i have to say that the last 2 periods since taking it i have had a really good bleed [i never thought i would say that!!] but it makes me think it really has had a positive effect on my lining and my post ovulation temps have been high and nice and steady as i believe it helps with post ovulation prog levels. i will be taking it this cycle with the clomid to try and counteract clomids effect on lining but will not be taking it CD1-12 but probably CD4-11 or something like that as i haven't got as many pills left as i thought.


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, good luck with the clomid! Keep us posted

This was my first cycle with BC and its good news it help you with AF. Mine is coming soon so let's see what happens. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hi Ladies!

Just dropping in with a success story for you!

I'm 42, and am 8 weeks pg! We tried for over a year. I know everyone always says when you stop trying it works and it sounds crazy, but we had basically given up and decided it truly was okay either way. We only had sex once in May, as I was out of town for 3 weeks helping my mom with a hip replacement. I thought it was too late when DH joined me, we bd'd because we hadn't seen each other in 3 weeks instead of the "HONEY, it's TIME" routine we've had for the last year or so. I even went off all of my supplements to give my body a break for the month. 

Sending much babydust and luck to you all! Keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, we're still in the very scary first trimester and haven't "seen" baby yet!


----------



## Kat S

Congratulations Whitesoxfan! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## BBbliss

How sweet!!! Congratulations!!! I'm on a similar path... Teen kids DF no kids

Exciting! I'll keep you in my prayers :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck to you!! :) It's funny, I feel so much more ready to have kids at 42. In my 20's it was just fly by the seat of your pants and GO. It's pretty cool!


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in with a success story for you!
> 
> I'm 42, and am 8 weeks pg! We tried for over a year. I know everyone always says when you stop trying it works and it sounds crazy, but we had basically given up and decided it truly was okay either way. We only had sex once in May, as I was out of town for 3 weeks helping my mom with a hip replacement. I thought it was too late when DH joined me, we bd'd because we hadn't seen each other in 3 weeks instead of the "HONEY, it's TIME" routine we've had for the last year or so. I even went off all of my supplements to give my body a break for the month.
> 
> Sending much babydust and luck to you all! Keep me in your thoughts if you don't mind, we're still in the very scary first trimester and haven't "seen" baby yet!

CONGRATS......I am also 42 and just got my BFP 7/1/13. Our stories are so similar - we have been trying since my last m/c in September and in May I had enough....so I stopped 'trying'. No more temps, opk's, times sex, waiting for 30 minutes with my hips in the air....
We had sex two times in June because we were both recovering from illness and I am pregnant....
Hoping for a sticky bean - good luck to you and everyone trying!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kat S

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> I am also 42 and just got my BFP 7/1/13. Our stories are so similar - we have been trying since my last m/c in September and in May I had enough....so I stopped 'trying'. No more temps, opk's, times sex, waiting for 30 minutes with my hips in the air....
> We had sex two times in June because we were both recovering from illness and I am pregnant....
> Hoping for a sticky bean - good luck to you and everyone trying!!!!

So crazy! Congratulations on your great news! A nurse at my fertility office said to me that ladies our age don't drop a "good" egg each month, but eventually you will, so just keep trying until it does!! You never gave up and it paid off!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

[/QUOTE]

CONGRATS......I am also 42 and just got my BFP 7/1/13. Our stories are so similar - we have been trying since my last m/c in September and in May I had enough....so I stopped 'trying'. No more temps, opk's, times sex, waiting for 30 minutes with my hips in the air....
We had sex two times in June because we were both recovering from illness and I am pregnant....
Hoping for a sticky bean - good luck to you and everyone trying!!!![/QUOTE]

Congratulations to you as well!! :happydance: STICKY for you!


----------



## Kat S

Hey, guys. You can see the short version of my story in my signature. To add a little info, my husband has an ejaculatory disorder and can't during intercourse. He can "by hand" so there's at least that. So our only hope each month is an IUI. We also do Softcups, of course, but I'm not sure how successful that really is. So we can't just "relax" and let nature takes its course. I have to take hormones and do the IUI, etc. 

Anyway, IUI #6 just failed (well it was the 3rd since my miscarriage). Got my period 3 hours before my beta. I'm 41.5 and getting really scared. We can't afford IVF or private adoption, and don't want to squeeze our finances by taking out a loan and dealing with more debt. I'm just venting, so I pose the rhetorical question: Will I ever get my baby? Will I ever get to be a mom and experience the joys of motherhood or will I live the rest of my life with involuntary childlessness? I'm just feeling so lost.

Here I am a great weight, perfectly healthy, and other than age, my reproductive system is working gangbusters. What the heck is going wrong? I see other women in their early 40s getting pregnant. I got pregnant once only 6 months ago. Why can't I do it again?


----------



## melly2

Kat S said:


> Hey, guys. You can see the short version of my story in my signature. To add a little info, my husband has an ejaculatory disorder and can't during intercourse. He can "by hand" so there's at least that. So our only hope each month is an IUI. We also do Softcups, of course, but I'm not sure how successful that really is. So we can't just "relax" and let nature takes its course. I have to take hormones and do the IUI, etc.
> 
> Anyway, IUI #6 just failed (well it was the 3rd since my miscarriage). Got my period 3 hours before my beta. I'm 41.5 and getting really scared. We can't afford IVF or private adoption, and don't want to squeeze our finances by taking out a loan and dealing with more debt. I'm just venting, so I pose the rhetorical question: Will I ever get my baby? Will I ever get to be a mom and experience the joys of motherhood or will I live the rest of my life with involuntary childlessness? I'm just feeling so lost.
> 
> Here I am a great weight, perfectly healthy, and other than age, my reproductive system is working gangbusters. What the heck is going wrong? I see other women in their early 40s getting pregnant. I got pregnant once only 6 months ago. Why can't I do it again?

Hello,

Let me just say...this is not a hopeless situation. I don't think you need to resort to IVF yet, especially since you had a successful pregnancy, however miscarried. Statistically, your odds are lower than the normal 25%, so it will take more months to try and get pregnant; it's all a numbers game. That said, you are healthy, so you still have time, but realistically it will take more time. Our eggs age (unfortunately) so they're not as easy to fertilize and not as many healthy eggs come out, so it's a matter of catching the right one at the right time. My grandmother had my uncle at 45; a very healthy boy. Don't get discouraged...but keep trying!


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

I agree with melly - don't get discouraged. Last year ( I was 41) I got pregnant twice without 'trying' and although both ended in m/c, I believe it was due to the MTHFR mutation I have. And now I am pregnant again and this is the first time I have had nausea, constipation, gas, burping (all the nasty stuff) and fatigue - never happened with the other 2 because the stopped growing at 4and 5 weeks.

Just keep trying and I hope you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## Kat S

My husband said this morning, "We can try one more time." I'm hoping I can soften him up to try longer, but I'm not sure. He can't take much more of this heartache.


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> Hey, guys. You can see the short version of my story in my signature. To add a little info, my husband has an ejaculatory disorder and can't during intercourse. He can "by hand" so there's at least that. So our only hope each month is an IUI. We also do Softcups, of course, but I'm not sure how successful that really is. So we can't just "relax" and let nature takes its course. I have to take hormones and do the IUI, etc.
> 
> Anyway, IUI #6 just failed (well it was the 3rd since my miscarriage). Got my period 3 hours before my beta. I'm 41.5 and getting really scared. We can't afford IVF or private adoption, and don't want to squeeze our finances by taking out a loan and dealing with more debt. I'm just venting, so I pose the rhetorical question: Will I ever get my baby? Will I ever get to be a mom and experience the joys of motherhood or will I live the rest of my life with involuntary childlessness? I'm just feeling so lost.
> 
> Here I am a great weight, perfectly healthy, and other than age, my reproductive system is working gangbusters. What the heck is going wrong? I see other women in their early 40s getting pregnant. I got pregnant once only 6 months ago. Why can't I do it again?


Kat, don't be so hard on yourself! It will happen :flower:

I understand your frustration, I dated a guy once that had the same issue as your DH only difference I wasn't TTC. Immediately after reading your post I started to think what I would do in your place, I know you are just venting and didn't really ask for advice, but with just a quick search I found a thread right here with someone who did an at home insemination/softcup with success. Take some advice from lesbian couples they do just that a lot of times. 

I believe softcups do work. I got pregnant once on pre-come alone I'm 100%sure as my boyfriend never ejaculated inside of me as I was not on BC... I was also 20years old. The point is: it will work! 

You can also put a little preseed in the softcup before inserting and I would try to have an O with it inserted just to open and relax the cervix also adding more of your own CM :winkwink:

Don't lose hope:thumbup:


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant, aren't you due soon?


----------



## Kat S

Notrustyyet, when did you have your baby?


----------



## melly2

Hello everyone! 
I wanted to give you a word of positivity today. I was recently in Malta meeting with my European team. I met with one of my ladies out of Munich. She married "late" in life, and they had their first baby at 40. They then began trying for a second, and she said it wasn't happening. She figured she was getting too old. After two years of trying they gave up and decided one was good enough and sold all their baby stuff back in December. Well, sure enough two months later she ended up pregnant naturally at 43! It's a perfectly healthy pregnancy and she is due in one more month. 

Like I said before, the challenge is it will take more time because there just aren't as many healthy eggs; however, keep persistent every month, and assuming everything is working correctly, then it can happen!


----------



## Prissypeachcb

Bump


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Happypregnant, aren't you due soon?

Hi :)) soon but not soon enough!!! I am basically 26 weeks now... 14 more!!!! How is it going with the new baby?


----------



## notrustyyet

Kat S said:


> Notrustyyet, when did you have your baby?

Had the baby on 6/13/13 I posted a pic of me/baby in my post a few weeks later


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> Happypregnant, aren't you due soon?
> 
> Hi :)) soon but not soon enough!!! I am basically 26 weeks now... 14 more!!!! How is it going with the new baby?Click to expand...

due date is when?


----------



## Kat S

notrustyyet said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Notrustyyet, when did you have your baby?
> 
> 6/13/13 I posted a pic of me/baby in my postClick to expand...

I went back and looked, but for some reason I don't see it. I don't see any posts from you on this thread from that date. Anyway, congratulations and I hope you are in total bliss!


----------



## notrustyyet

Oh sorry. my original thread is listed in my signature....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html

it's somewhere in July I got around to posting pics I think


----------



## Kat S

notrustyyet said:


> Oh sorry. my original thread is listed in my signature....
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html
> 
> it's somewhere in July I got around to posting pics I think

LOL! I was looking on the wrong thread! OK, I found your post July 1st. OOOOOH, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Kat S

I have a cyst this month (again). Since I didn't take any fertility drugs the previous cycle - in fact I was on hormone suppressing Birth Control to shrink a cyst-, I think the sudden cysts are caused by the DHEA. After I had two months in a row of cysts, I googled "DHEA" and "Cyst" and a bunch of articles popped up. Oh...so maybe I caused the cysts by taking DHEA? Of course I'm one of the ones who reacts badly to it. So this cycle we're trying artificial insemination by ourselves at home with sterile cups and sterile syringes. I'm also tracking my ovulation with a Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation test kit.

Wish us luck! Maybe my old body will give out a viable egg this month and we'll catch it on our own!


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> I have a cyst this month (again). Since I didn't take any fertility drugs the previous cycle - in fact I was on hormone suppressing Birth Control to shrink a cyst-, I think the sudden cysts are caused by the DHEA. After I had two months in a row of cysts, I googled "DHEA" and "Cyst" and a bunch of articles popped up. Oh...so maybe I caused the cysts by taking DHEA? Of course I'm one of the ones who reacts badly to it. So this cycle we're trying artificial insemination by ourselves at home with sterile cups and sterile syringes. I'm also tracking my ovulation with a Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation test kit.
> 
> Wish us luck! Maybe my old body will give out a viable egg this month and we'll catch it on our own!

KatS, good luck! I'm glad you decided to take matters into your own hands, there are a lot of success stories like that. Keep un updated. :thumbup:

I too decided to stop my Dhea since my blood work showed I had a high level to start with. We have to become better at listening to our intuition.


----------



## Kat S

BBbliss, thanks! Yeah, going with my gut. But I don't see any correlation between cysts and CoQ10, so I'm going to keep taking that along with my prenatals.

I'll keep you updated. I'm on Day 13 and still waiting to ovulate!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys! CD 14 and I got a SOLID SMILEY on the Clearblue ovulation test today!! Yay!! I ovulate in the next 24-36 hours. I was afraid that after months of Femara and Bravelle and trigger shots that my body would forget how to ovulate on it's own. I'm so relived!

But I'm confused because the internet cheapie shows no ovulation at all. ?????

_See a photo here:_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9619200037/lightbox/

Ooooh wait... maybe it's because the CB is much more sensitive and picked up the LH serge before the IC? I'll test again to night with an IC and hopefully by then it's picking it up.

We did our crazy science experiment last night, as we call it, so my bases are covered so far. We'll do it again on Friday ...or should we do it Thursday morning? He needs time to recharge the swimmers or the quality/quantity sucks.


----------



## BBbliss

Kat, I can't tell you how excited I am to see you entering this new project. I read from another thread this girl got pregnant doing just that and I think she said she added preeseed to the mix :)

I say BD again Friday morning :)

Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, BBbliss! Yup, I've got the preseed applied in there 30 min in advance to get it warmed up to body temps.

Husband decided we should inseminate today and tomorrow because I got the smiley. I'm not going to turn it down! The more swimmers I can get in there, the better! He said the nurse told him that after 24 hours, his swimmers should be fine. We had found that his numbers are better when he waits an extra day, but he wants to do it this way this time to cover our bases. Why not, right? We didn't get a baby the other times, so maybe this will work.


----------



## Blythe

Hey Kat

My ic did not pick up my surge at all last month but my smiley just caught the end of it. Its lucky i found the smiley when i did! Onto third and final month of clomid for me. Good luck. 

Ps i got a refund on my ic.....its the first time they have let me down but i wont be using them again!


----------



## Kat S

Blythe, really? OK, that makes me feel a little better because as of this morning my ic is still showing nothing, yet I felt a bit crampy for most of yesterday which is an O sign for me. I'll try again later as some women say the ic's work better in the afternoon.


----------



## Blythe

Kat S said:


> Blythe, really? OK, that makes me feel a little better because as of this morning my ic is still showing nothing, yet I felt a bit crampy for most of yesterday which is an O sign for me. I'll try again later as some women say the ic's work better in the afternoon.

Just back them up with smiley face ones...i tested with ic first thing and later in the day and there was very mild lines but nothing like the positives i usually get. I wont be chancing it again. 

I know from other threads you had issues with dhea. I took it for months and stopped when my acne and hair loss got too much. I stopped taking it a couple of months back, maybe longer but my hair is still coming out! It did not agree with me at all :(

GL this month :flower:


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Blythe, that is terrible about the hair loss and acne :( I hope it stops soon!!

Apparently it leaves the system rather quickly!

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090121102341AAjtunw


----------



## Kat S

OK, I did another ic and the test line is a little darker than this morning. Not close to matching yet, but hopefully it's on it's way.


----------



## Kat S

*IC Update*

It doesn't look any different from the one I did this afternoon. Well, I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> *IC Update*
> 
> It doesn't look any different from the one I did this afternoon. Well, I'll try again in the morning.

How's it going Kat? I hope you are having a fun weekend:winkwink:


----------



## Kat S

I got a positive on the IC yesterday afternoon!! I also suddenly had tons of clear, watery cm. It was positive this afternoon as well. Because of the cm, I believe THIS is my true ovulation. So we did our thing again last night. I guess the CB just detected a pre-o surge and not true O. My FS warned me about that. I thought he was just being dramatic. Opps.


----------



## Blythe

Kat S said:


> I got a positive on the IC yesterday afternoon!! I also suddenly had tons of clear, watery cm. It was positive this afternoon as well. Because of the cm, I believe THIS is my true ovulation. So we did our thing again last night. I guess the CB just detected a pre-o surge and not true O. My FS warned me about that. I thought he was just being dramatic. Opps.

Kat. Remind me....when did you get a positive on the cb? What day are you on now? 

I often get ewcm at times other than when my opk says I'm ovulating. I temp so I also use that as a guide. Are you temping this cycle?


----------



## Kat S

I can't temp because I have a cat with a very involved "good morning" routine. She screws up attempts to temp! Love her :)

Today is CD 18 for me. I got a positive "peak" on the CB on CD 14. I had cramping on CD 14 and 15. Then I suddenly got lots of clear watery cm on in the afternoon on CD 16 and got my first positive on an internet cheapie OPK. As of 10pm on CD 17 (yesterday) I still had the same cm and was still getting two dark lines on the IC OPK. Do you think the IC is just picking up a post-o surge??


----------



## Blythe

Kat S said:


> I can't temp because I have a cat with a very involved "good morning" routine. She screws up attempts to temp! Love her :)
> 
> Today is CD 18 for me. I got a positive "peak" on the CB on CD 14. I had cramping on CD 14 and 15. Then I suddenly got lots of clear watery cm on in the afternoon on CD 16 and got my first positive on an internet cheapie OPK. As of 10pm on CD 17 (yesterday) I still had the same cm and was still getting two dark lines on the IC OPK. Do you think the IC is just picking up a post-o surge??

i wonder if perhaps the CB is more sensitive and did pick up the beginning of your surge and, as you say, the less sensitive ic has picked up the end of it...although i would have thought it would have picked it up earlier when i assume the surge would have been more easily detected. when i first started TTC i used to test positive and ovulate about 3 days later. 

sometimes we get a couple of surges dont we before we actually ovulate so it could be that.

i stop testing when i get my first positive but i think i will keep a closer eye on it this cycle. i dont hold out much hope though...this is my final round of clomid and it has reduced my period from 4/5 days to 1.5/2 days of bleeding...not a great sign i have much of a lining going on!! honestly if its not one thing its another.


----------



## Kat S

Do you think an IC would continue to show two dark lines 24 hours later if it caught the end of the surge? I'll be testing again soon and can't wait to see if it's still dark or now getting lighter again.

Blythe, I have also notice a very shortened period since I started the meds. I keep wondering if I should be on progesterone. Then I remind myself that these people are experts and win awards for their work...and then I remember that every time I walk in the office, the person who sees me changes and no one quite knows my story the way I'd like them to, and maybe they don't realize I need to be on progesterone? I'll ask next time I go in.


----------



## Blythe

Quite possibly. I just don't trust then anymore. It's a shame as it was probably just a bad batch!!

Have you had issues with your prog levels in the past? This is your healthcare and they are getting lots of money for this treatment. If you want something push for it....also question everything. They are the experts but they are also very busy and keen to get through work so make them stop and pay attention!!


----------



## Kat S

Blythe, it's true sometimes I just feel like a number they are pushing through the door. I hate it when they perform the IUI and then instruct us to "have sex tonight!". Honey, have you ever looked at my file? WE CAN'T!!! It's one of the reasons we are here! Oh, it's so infuriating.


----------



## Blythe

My DH just about manages twice during ovulation window. He couldn't produce twice in one day. You comment made me laugh....


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Blythe! See? They just say whatever is in the script when so many people don't fall into the scripted category. Not only is it frustrating, but it's painful to be reminded that our "performance" is not "normal".


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, I was reading some of your comments, how about trying to have sex every other day since day 8-9 until day 21? and just do it for the fun of it and not because you have to as it is horrible to do it cuz you have to... I have gotten pregnant like that and I have heard others too...


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Hi ladies, I was reading some of your comments, how about trying to have sex every other day since day 8-9 until day 21? and just do it for the fun of it and not because you have to as it is horrible to do it cuz you have to... I have gotten pregnant like that and I have heard others too...

Thanks happy. I remember you posting similar advice before. If only it were that simple.


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was reading some of your comments, how about trying to have sex every other day since day 8-9 until day 21? and just do it for the fun of it and not because you have to as it is horrible to do it cuz you have to... I have gotten pregnant like that and I have heard others too...
> 
> Thanks happy. I remember you posting similar advice before. If only it were that simple.Click to expand...

why is it difficult? cuz you guys are tired, or not in the mood lol or what?


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was reading some of your comments, how about trying to have sex every other day since day 8-9 until day 21? and just do it for the fun of it and not because you have to as it is horrible to do it cuz you have to... I have gotten pregnant like that and I have heard others too...
> 
> Thanks happy. I remember you posting similar advice before. If only it were that simple.Click to expand...

Tell you what worked for me, although it may be too much information... when my husband was tired or grouchy, I would tease him and offer him to use me hahahaha, doggie style and I would assume the position, he could hardly say no then hahahaha (bit embarrassed lol) and if you are not in the mood, at least the job gets done. Men can't really say no that easily lol


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was reading some of your comments, how about trying to have sex every other day since day 8-9 until day 21? and just do it for the fun of it and not because you have to as it is horrible to do it cuz you have to... I have gotten pregnant like that and I have heard others too...
> 
> Thanks happy. I remember you posting similar advice before. If only it were that simple.Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what worked for me, although it may be too much information... when my husband was tired or grouchy, I would tease him and offer him to use me hahahaha, doggie style and I would assume the position, he could hardly say no then hahahaha (bit embarrassed lol) and if you are not in the mood, at least the job gets done. Men can't really say no that easily lolClick to expand...

My DH no longer has the sex drive, exhaustion etc. he says after a couple of bd that he doesn't feel he will produce anything. All that crap aside I cannot have sex without it being connected to TTC. I cannot do anything without it being connected to TTC and I'm afraid nothing I've tried will stop that and I've tried everything. 

Hope pregnancy is going well :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Every couple has their own unique situation. It get bait more complicated at our age. I myself don't have the same libido I used to have and mine is still healthier then my DF and we are not even married yet. Man are very sensitive when I comes to performance and if you push a little to hard it can do the opposite, specially when part of the problem is ED, hormonal or psychological. We need to understand and respect our partners and that goes both ways. Most of the time I can get away with being playful/sexy but there's a fine line. No one wants to feel they are not enough. 

But on a better note, last cycle I was trying different things to help my almost non CM and I came across Largenine and was taking 1g 3x day, by the end of the wk I was so "ON" I was like "what's going on????" This supplement helps blood flow ;) It felt like I had a constant itch, hahaha so I went back and googled it and found out men take it for ED as an alternative to Viagra. It's worth a try and it did help my CM, next I just need to convince him to take it, hehe


----------



## Happypregnant

BBbliss said:


> Every couple has their own unique situation. It get bait more complicated at our age. I myself don't have the same libido I used to have and mine is still healthier then my DF and we are not even married yet. Man are very sensitive when I comes to performance and if you push a little to hard it can do the opposite, specially when part of the problem is ED, hormonal or psychological. We need to understand and respect our partners and that goes both ways. Most of the time I can get away with being playful/sexy but there's a fine line. No one wants to feel they are not enough.
> 
> But on a better note, last cycle I was trying different things to help my almost non CM and I came across Largenine and was taking 1g 3x day, by the end of the wk I was so "ON" I was like "what's going on????" This supplement helps blood flow ;) It felt like I had a constant itch, hahaha so I went back and googled it and found out men take it for ED as an alternative to Viagra. It's worth a try and it did help my CM, next I just need to convince him to take it, hehe[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a different opinion..I think that familiarity ruins romance. I believe we get too used to our life, partners and mundane everyday things. I have been with my husband for 14 years and there was a patch in our lives where we didn't do it often. I got too involved in other things, i loved him but I didnt feel like getting jiggy with it. I later on realized I had resentment towards him and he towards me. After many years together, he had ways of showing love and appreciation in a way that it was like a foreign language. We were both saying "I love you" but in different ways. When things got worse we talked and talked and talked and realized a lot of things. We now go on dates, we have left the kids with relatives and have gone on holiday together, sometimes weekends where we could be again boyfriend and girlfriend and it has done wonders. We still fancy one another, we make time for one another and the more you do it, the more we want each other. I believe that couples get comfortable and complacent and life becomes a routine. There is an interesting book called "Beat the bitch" by Tess Stimpson. It is a best seller and you don't have to have marital problems to read and benefit from it. It is an eye opener, at least it was for me.


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was reading some of your comments, how about trying to have sex every other day since day 8-9 until day 21? and just do it for the fun of it and not because you have to as it is horrible to do it cuz you have to... I have gotten pregnant like that and I have heard others too...
> 
> Thanks happy. I remember you posting similar advice before. If only it were that simple.Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what worked for me, although it may be too much information... when my husband was tired or grouchy, I would tease him and offer him to use me hahahaha, doggie style and I would assume the position, he could hardly say no then hahahaha (bit embarrassed lol) and if you are not in the mood, at least the job gets done. Men can't really say no that easily lolClick to expand...
> 
> My DH no longer has the sex drive, exhaustion etc. he says after a couple of bd that he doesn't feel he will produce anything. All that crap aside I cannot have sex without it being connected to TTC. I cannot do anything without it being connected to TTC and I'm afraid nothing I've tried will stop that and I've tried everything.
> 
> Hope pregnancy is going well :flower:Click to expand...

I am.confused... You mean that you could only have sex if you are trying to conceive? You mind me asking why? Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## BBbliss

Happypregnant said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Every couple has their own unique situation. It get bait more complicated at our age. I myself don't have the same libido I used to have and mine is still healthier then my DF and we are not even married yet. Man are very sensitive when I comes to performance and if you push a little to hard it can do the opposite, specially when part of the problem is ED, hormonal or psychological. We need to understand and respect our partners and that goes both ways. Most of the time I can get away with being playful/sexy but there's a fine line. No one wants to feel they are not enough.
> 
> But on a better note, last cycle I was trying different things to help my almost non CM and I came across Largenine and was taking 1g 3x day, by the end of the wk I was so "ON" I was like "what's going on????" This supplement helps blood flow ;) It felt like I had a constant itch, hahaha so I went back and googled it and found out men take it for ED as an alternative to Viagra. It's worth a try and it did help my CM, next I just need to convince him to take it, hehe[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a different opinion..I think that familiarity ruins romance. I believe we get too used to our life, partners and mundane everyday things. I have been with my husband for 14 years and there was a patch in our lives where we didn't do it often. I got too involved in other things, i loved him but I didnt feel like getting jiggy with it. I later on realized I had resentment towards him and he towards me. After many years together, he had ways of showing love and appreciation in a way that it was like a foreign language. We were both saying "I love you" but in different ways. When things got worse we talked and talked and talked and realized a lot of things. We now go on dates, we have left the kids with relatives and have gone on holiday together, sometimes weekends where we could be again boyfriend and girlfriend and it has done wonders. We still fancy one another, we make time for one another and the more you do it, the more we want each other. I believe that couples get comfortable and complacent and life becomes a routine. There is an interesting book called "Beat the bitch" by Tess Stimpson. It is a best seller and you don't have to have marital problems to read and benefit from it. It is an eye opener, at least it was for me.
> 
> 
> Happy, I used to be of the same opinion but I now have a different one.my DF and have only been together less then a year and couldn't be more in love, we don't even live together yet so it's not familiarity or boredom our problem. He has erectile dysfunction and needs to take a pill way before so it can't just be spontaneous and when I want it. 10 years ago I was having sex twice a day with my then boyfriend. Right now as in love as I am I would love it every other day but its not possible. Back when I started taking the argenine I felt like I did 10 years ago but I had to pull back because it was making him uncomfortable, he feels intimidated, so he was asking me if he wasn't enough there was still time for me to rethink the relationship. That's why I said they can be sensitive and we need to respect everyone's unique situation and make the most of it. I'm happy with twice a week but we are two love birds right now. I'm ok with that, I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world. This is my situation and I know the other girls have their own unique ones too.Click to expand...


----------



## Happypregnant

BBbliss said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Every couple has their own unique situation. It get bait more complicated at our age. I myself don't have the same libido I used to have and mine is still healthier then my DF and we are not even married yet. Man are very sensitive when I comes to performance and if you push a little to hard it can do the opposite, specially when part of the problem is ED, hormonal or psychological. We need to understand and respect our partners and that goes both ways. Most of the time I can get away with being playful/sexy but there's a fine line. No one wants to feel they are not enough.
> 
> But on a better note, last cycle I was trying different things to help my almost non CM and I came across Largenine and was taking 1g 3x day, by the end of the wk I was so "ON" I was like "what's going on????" This supplement helps blood flow ;) It felt like I had a constant itch, hahaha so I went back and googled it and found out men take it for ED as an alternative to Viagra. It's worth a try and it did help my CM, next I just need to convince him to take it, hehe[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a different opinion..I think that familiarity ruins romance. I believe we get too used to our life, partners and mundane everyday things. I have been with my husband for 14 years and there was a patch in our lives where we didn't do it often. I got too involved in other things, i loved him but I didnt feel like getting jiggy with it. I later on realized I had resentment towards him and he towards me. After many years together, he had ways of showing love and appreciation in a way that it was like a foreign language. We were both saying "I love you" but in different ways. When things got worse we talked and talked and talked and realized a lot of things. We now go on dates, we have left the kids with relatives and have gone on holiday together, sometimes weekends where we could be again boyfriend and girlfriend and it has done wonders. We still fancy one another, we make time for one another and the more you do it, the more we want each other. I believe that couples get comfortable and complacent and life becomes a routine. There is an interesting book called "Beat the bitch" by Tess Stimpson. It is a best seller and you don't have to have marital problems to read and benefit from it. It is an eye opener, at least it was for me.
> 
> 
> Happy, I used to be of the same opinion but I now have a different one.my DF and have only been together less then a year and couldn't be more in love, we don't even live together yet so it's not familiarity or boredom our problem. He has erectile dysfunction and needs to take a pill way before so it can't just be spontaneous and when I want it. 10 years ago I was having sex twice a day with my then boyfriend. Right now as in love as I am I would love it every other day but its not possible. Back when I started taking the argenine I felt like I did 10 years ago but I had to pull back because it was making him uncomfortable, he feels intimidated, so he was asking me if he wasn't enough there was still time for me to rethink the relationship. That's why I said they can be sensitive and we need to respect everyone's unique situation and make the most of it. I'm happy with twice a week but we are two love birds right now. I'm ok with that, I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world. This is my situation and I know the other girls have their own unique ones too.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! It makes sense now!Click to expand...


----------



## Happypregnant

Hello ladies, how is everyone? Have you taken a break from trying to conceive? Any good news?


----------



## Kat S

Just tested. Not pregnant. :(


----------



## Emmi

Kat - sorry to hear that:hugs: It's all so hard :cry: Am still getting over the failed IVF but wanted to give you a big hug:hugs: Boy this journey is so crappy and hard. xxx


----------



## LLbean

No news from me.....yet....on CD2 again....


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> Just tested. Not pregnant. :(

Me too :(


----------



## Kat S

I just want to scream!! I know I'll feel better tomorrow, but right now I've just had it. 

Huge sympathies to you guys. We're in the same sad boat :(


----------



## BBbliss

I hear you... This morning I was on the phone with DF to tell him about the BFN and I asked about his supplements and he said he wasn't being good on all of them as there are so many and asked me which were the most important. I said "all of them!" I got of the phone and started to cry. I sent him an email saying it wasn't fair to me blah blah blah. He called and said he was just playing with me and he thought I knew he was just joking. I'm so tired of this TTC I can't even tell when his serious or just pulling my leg anymore.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hi ladies, I am new to posting. I am 6DPO hoping for another pregnancy. Background on me, I am 41, 42 in May and have had three miscarriages since September 2012 when I conceived for the first time. First pregnancy, no fetal pole on U/S at 6 weeks, miscarried naturally at 10 weeks. Second pregnancy was a surprise in January. We conceived Dec 20, test 11DPO but was negative then had what I thought was a period. Bright red blood, moderate amount and for 5 days. Temps stayed up during bleeding which isn't unusual for me but never did go down. Didn't feel pregnant like I did the first time. No sore boobs, no twinges, nothing. DH was going to have to be out of town during my next ovulation so I tested to see if I needed to buy a plane ticket, two weeks after my "period", and it was positive. Was shocked. Had 8wk U/S, baby . Sadly had spotting two weeks later, another U/S showed baby died the day of the first ultrasound . Miscarried two weeks later. Third pregnancy was a chemical in June.
Been to an RE. Everything is fine other than low progesterone which I use suppositories to help. Didn't test quality of eggs since we don't want to do IVF or anything other than natural conception. Already know that at age 41 my eggs are old and some past their expiration date so don't need a test to make me feel worse. 
So now in the two week wait. I hate the waiting. Afraid to have sex, exercise, take hot bath or anything that could possibly do anything to hurt our chances for implantation.
Looking for support. 
Thank you happy for starting this thread. I feel more encouraged and have learned some new things I will add to my protocol. Started reading today and then saw you added a great pic happy showing off your bump. Best of luck to us all.


----------



## fandabby

Hi Ladies

My name is Chelle and am 42.2 years old and have just experienced a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. This would have been my 4th pregnancy.

Little background: I delivered my 1st baby at age 36, 2nd age 37.5 and 3rd age 39. All planned and month tot turned one we conceived again (we were very lucky). Fourth pregnancy age 42 ended in missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. Started bleeding and contracting etc 4 October 2013. Still bleeding and still testing positive for pregnancy but is fainter. My 3 weeks is up this thursday so am hoping bleeding will stop and to have a negative test.

My health background, fibroids since teenager. Heavy menstrual bleed and painful, lose large clots each menstrual bleed. Bleed for about 7 days, starting extremely heavy and by day 4 it becomes medium then day 7 is usually very light. My menses range from 26-30 days. 

I am a high risk for pregnancy, have anti bodies Kell, E and Duffy FYA. My husband is positive for Duffy FYA which is seen as the naughty one for us over the other 2. First 2 pregnancies we delivered 2 weeks early, however 3rd 6 weeks early. Anti bodies crossed and placed baby in danger - number 3 hence induced 6 weeks early. All babies had jaundice but only 3rd needed therapy.

I was also diagnosed in March with duodenitis and duodenal ulcers, oh and ulcerations in colon. So lots of inflammation. This diagnosis took 2 years, I was really poorly; pain in stomach and swollen (looked constantly pregnant and was always asked that too), daily sickness, extreme fatigue, insomnia, mood swings, hair loss, nails did not grow, looked ill and some days would collapse. I went gluten free from January 2011 as doctors suspected celiac because of my symptoms. Although slight improvement was still suffering which led to more investigations until they found what they found earlier this year. From March til July I worked really hard getting this under control. Took lots of herbs and supplements to sort out inflammation; juiced green cabbages for 3 weeks - yuk - did the pine nut oil; and lots more things including following an anti-inflammatory diet. 

Since my body clock was ticking and I was starting to feel better but not 100% we decided to try June for baby. The supplements I took from December 2012 to get my fertility ready for when felt better we would try the BD:

Pregnacare conception
Evening Primrose Oil - 1 a day
Mega B-100 Time Released Vitamin B Complex - 1 a day
Serrapeptase (which I was taking for inflammation) - 2 a day
Pro-biotic - 1 a day
Drinking Red raspberry leaf tea daily

The month we decided to try I only took Evening Primrose Oil and drank the tea from CD1 up to CD12, as I read that taking these past ovulation can damage chances.

We didn't catch end of June but we did get our positive end of July cycle.

Then 10 weeks on devastation hits us.

So now trying to prepare myself for our next attempt at successfully TTC with sticky baby this time.

So lots of reading on the net and not properly researching as my mind was everywhere. This is what I am taking now thanks to my credit card; started day of miscarriage;

FertilCare Conception (in place of pregnacare plus) not sure why I switched (have always taken a prenatal since December 2012)

Calcium, Magnesium with Vitamin D3 - take 3 a day with meals. total dose taking all 3 are Vit D 400 i.u. Calcium 1,000mg, Magnesium 500mg 

Mega B-100 Time Released Vitamin B Complex

CoEnzyme Q-10 30mg - I take 6 a day with meals

Royal Jelly 100mg - I take 3 a day with meals

Wheat Germ Oil 1130mg - 1 a day

Triple Mega 3.6.9 1200mg Active Omega Complex - 3 a day with meal

Black Cohosh 40mg - 2 capsules twice a day with meal (only bought this today) From what I have read you are supposed to only take this up until ovulation. As I am still bleeding I plan to carry on taking it until I get my period following the miscarriage and then stop at CD12.

Evening Primrose Oil (again when we try I will stop at CD12)

I have also been taking Sepia 30c and Pulsatilla 30c since miscarriage as I read it helps to balance things out. Has anyone heard about these homeopathic pillules or have experience taking them?

So I have also read about Iodine being good to support your hormones and is safe throughout pregnancy - anyone come across this?


Does it sound like I am doing over kill with the supplements?

Does anyone know once pregnant again - I remain positive it will happen - which supplements I have to drop once pregnant and which ones I can carry on with throughout?

Sorry for the long introduction but didn't want to miss anything out.

I hope you are all doing well and someday soon will get your dream BFP.

thanks for reading. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to posting. I am 6DPO hoping for another pregnancy. Background on me, I am 41, 42 in May and have had three miscarriages since September 2012 when I conceived for the first time. First pregnancy, no fetal pole on U/S at 6 weeks, miscarried naturally at 10 weeks. Second pregnancy was a surprise in January. We conceived Dec 20, test 11DPO but was negative then had what I thought was a period. Bright red blood, moderate amount and for 5 days. Temps stayed up during bleeding which isn't unusual for me but never did go down. Didn't feel pregnant like I did the first time. No sore boobs, no twinges, nothing. DH was going to have to be out of town during my next ovulation so I tested to see if I needed to buy a plane ticket, two weeks after my "period", and it was positive. Was shocked. Had 8wk U/S, baby . Sadly had spotting two weeks later, another U/S showed baby died the day of the first ultrasound . Miscarried two weeks later. Third pregnancy was a chemical in June.
> Been to an RE. Everything is fine other than low progesterone which I use suppositories to help. Didn't test quality of eggs since we don't want to do IVF or anything other than natural conception. Already know that at age 41 my eggs are old and some past their expiration date so don't need a test to make me feel worse.
> So now in the two week wait. I hate the waiting. Afraid to have sex, exercise, take hot bath or anything that could possibly do anything to hurt our chances for implantation.
> Looking for support.
> Thank you happy for starting this thread. I feel more encouraged and have learned some new things I will add to my protocol. Started reading today and then saw you added a great pic happy showing off your bump. Best of luck to us all.

Wishing you luck during your 2WW - fingers crossed.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Wow fandabby, you are an inspiration having three back to back and wanting another. I am so sorry for your loss however.Sadly many of us know what that is like. It took my body 4weeks with the first two pregnancies to miscarry after the fetal demise. So technically people would call it missed miscarriage but I did pass the tissue just took my body time to let go. Didn't want to do D & C since it takes longer for uterus to recover.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Wow fandabby, you are an inspiration having three back to back and wanting another. I am so sorry for your loss however.Sadly many of us know what that is like. It took my body 4weeks with the first two pregnancies to miscarry after the fetal demise. So technically people would call it missed miscarriage but I did pass the tissue just took my body time to let go. Didn't want to do D & C since it takes longer for uterus to recover.

Thank you. I always wanted a larger family, just love children and mine make me laugh so much. I do want one more and hope we get our dream.

Sorry for your losses also, it's certainly a tough process to go through. I wish you luck with your journey for TTC.

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Wow fandabby, you are an inspiration having three back to back and wanting another. I am so sorry for your loss however.Sadly many of us know what that is like. It took my body 4weeks with the first two pregnancies to miscarry after the fetal demise. So technically people would call it missed miscarriage but I did pass the tissue just took my body time to let go. Didn't want to do D & C since it takes longer for uterus to recover.
> 
> Thank you. I always wanted a larger family, just love children and mine make me laugh so much. I do want one more and hope we get our dream.
> 
> Sorry for your losses also, it's certainly a tough process to go through. I wish you luck with your journey for TTC.
> 
> Fingers crossed :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the baby dust. Baby dust to you also :hugs:
So want it to be Monday already so I can test.:winkwink:


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Ladies, no one comes to this forum anymore! How is everybody? Any news? Fed up trying? If you really want a baby, don't give up. Maybe change what you are doing, research lots and lots. I am crazy thinking I wanna do it again. Only thing is that I will be at least 45 years old. Although it took me 4 years of trying.and heart aches, in the end it happened but I searched heaven and earth for this baby. I feel I now have it sussed out and I may attempt it again. My due dates around the corner... I am a bit nervous... It has been 10 years since the last time! Count down time... I would love to read a success story...


----------



## LLbean

way to go Happy!!!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hi happy, your story gives me hope. I didn't conceive this last cycle liked I hoped but I started a new supplement plan including Co Q10 to improve my old eggs ;-). I think I my not try to conceive for a month or two. Scary waiting but after three losses might be helpful. I went to an RE and all my immune tests and clotting tests are fine. Didn't have my FSH or lab for egg quality done because I am 41 and know it probably isn't great, don't need a lab to tell me. At the time, it would have made me feel worse.
I am so happy for your success. You must be getting so excited.


----------



## Happypregnant

Melindawntsbb said:


> Hi happy, your story gives me hope. I didn't conceive this last cycle liked I hoped but I started a new supplement plan including Co Q10 to improve my old eggs ;-). I think I my not try to conceive for a month or two. Scary waiting but after three losses might be helpful. I went to an RE and all my immune tests and clotting tests are fine. Didn't have my FSH or lab for egg quality done because I am 41 and know it probably isn't great, don't need a lab to tell me. At the time, it would have made me feel worse.
> I am so happy for your success. You must be getting so excited.

Sorry about your losses... Been there, know the feeling. I have read that after a miscarriage, if you get pregnant straight away, your body is less likely to reject the baby. Did you have an NK cell test? And Yeah, I can't believe bubba made it this time! Just a waiting game now... Any day now...


----------



## Melindawntsbb

I am not sure about the NK cells. I would have to check. I specifically asked to have my immune system checked so I hope they did. Are the NK cells elevated even when not pregnant? What natural things can help lower them? I wouldn't want to take steriods.


----------



## BBbliss

Happy, good luck on your delivery, I hope you have an easy and pleasant one.


----------



## Happypregnant

Melindawntsbb said:


> I am not sure about the NK cells. I would have to check. I specifically asked to have my immune system checked so I hope they did. Are the NK cells elevated even when not pregnant? What natural things can help lower them? I wouldn't want to take steriods.

You can get pregnant when the NK cells are high, however, they will cause a miscarriage. In my case, that is why I miscarried several times. The medcine they gave me wasn't so bad, they gave me antimallarial drugs and a low dose of steroids plus intralipids. Steroids if taken short term should not make a negative impact on your health. The good thing about steroids is that it cleared some psoriasis I had and took all my joint pains away. On the negative side, it made me gain weight. I have only put on about 20lbs this pregnancy but most of it was at the beginning with the steroids. I don't think there is much to do for the NK cells naturally. I would do it all over again. In fact, I am crazy enough to even consider doing it all over again. Lets see how I feel after I pop this one out lol... perhaps I won't want to lol.


----------



## Happypregnant

BBbliss said:


> Happy, good luck on your delivery, I hope you have an easy and pleasant one.

Ha! Thank you. I doubt that there is such a thing like a pleasant delivery lol... but I know what you mean.


----------



## Happypregnant

Melindawntsbb said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to posting. I am 6DPO hoping for another pregnancy. Background on me, I am 41, 42 in May and have had three miscarriages since September 2012 when I conceived for the first time. First pregnancy, no fetal pole on U/S at 6 weeks, miscarried naturally at 10 weeks. Second pregnancy was a surprise in January. We conceived Dec 20, test 11DPO but was negative then had what I thought was a period. Bright red blood, moderate amount and for 5 days. Temps stayed up during bleeding which isn't unusual for me but never did go down. Didn't feel pregnant like I did the first time. No sore boobs, no twinges, nothing. DH was going to have to be out of town during my next ovulation so I tested to see if I needed to buy a plane ticket, two weeks after my "period", and it was positive. Was shocked. Had 8wk U/S, baby . Sadly had spotting two weeks later, another U/S showed baby died the day of the first ultrasound . Miscarried two weeks later. Third pregnancy was a chemical in June.
> Been to an RE. Everything is fine other than low progesterone which I use suppositories to help. Didn't test quality of eggs since we don't want to do IVF or anything other than natural conception. Already know that at age 41 my eggs are old and some past their expiration date so don't need a test to make me feel worse.
> So now in the two week wait. I hate the waiting. Afraid to have sex, exercise, take hot bath or anything that could possibly do anything to hurt our chances for implantation.
> Looking for support.
> Thank you happy for starting this thread. I feel more encouraged and have learned some new things I will add to my protocol. Started reading today and then saw you added a great pic happy showing off your bump. Best of luck to us all.

You are welcome. For the quality of your eggs you can take Co-EnzymeQ10, which has no bad side effects whatsoever. It is actually good for you. Also what me and and another lady that also had a baby at 44 took is called DHEA. Those tablets are amazing. Look up on line Fertinatal and it is endorsed by one of the top IVF clinics in the world. Some clinics do use it. Some dont believe in it. I swear by it! Google the miscarriage clinic (that is the name) in London and they explain why we older ladies have recurrent miscarriages. He treats them with simple medicine and a simple (but rather expensive) blood test. Some women had had 6, 7, 10 even more miscarriages and he helped them have their miracle babies, as it is in my case. But there are other reproductive endocrinologists that would treat recurrent miscarriages with similar approach. My advice to you is... RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH. Don't accept only one doctor's opinion. If I would have done that, i would not be having a baby. I was discouraged by the doctors I had, they said some mean things like I should just give up, I was old, my eggs were old... and if I wanted to go to another clinic and spend my money, go ahead, that there were plenty of clinics that were willing to take my money. I know the doctor was out of line but I am strong and that only fueled me to search even more. I did find a clinic that did take my money but delivered results. I had contacted doctors from all over the world. Research Dr. Malpani in India. He is so nice. You sign up to his forum/website and he gladly answers questions. I was thinking of going to India for IVF in desperation as I knew that I had to try several times to be successful and it would have cost me a fortune to do it several times here in London. In the end, I didn't have to do IVF but it was the old fashion way, not even ovulation tablets! I attribute it to the quality of my eggs because of the Co-Q10 and DHEA. 
So ask questions, research, research. Lots of baby dust!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Ok, so I started taking CO Q10, an adrenal support with pregnenolone and dhea, resveratral, vitamin D, prenatals, fish oil when I'd remember and I was going to wait a couple months before trying again so eggs might be better quality. Well we ended up bding in the morning and I ovulated later that night. Today is 10 DPO and I spotted a little pinkish blood then a little brown which now seems to have stopped. I tend to spot at and after ovulation but this cycle wasn't much at all, just a couple days. I usually use progesterone but didn't. I am feeling some pressure in my uterus. Could it be...I told him not to get me pregnant, lol. I am all an anxious twitter. I did not want to be on the roller coaster this month.


----------



## BBbliss

Melindawntsbb said:


> Ok, so I started taking CO Q10, an adrenal support with pregnenolone and dhea, resveratral, vitamin D, prenatals, fish oil when I'd remember and I was going to wait a couple months before trying again so eggs might be better quality. Well we ended up bding in the morning and I ovulated later that night. Today is 10 DPO and I spotted a little pinkish blood then a little brown which now seems to have stopped. I tend to spot at and after ovulation but this cycle wasn't much at all, just a couple days. I usually use progesterone but didn't. I am feeling some pressure in my uterus. Could it be...I told him not to get me pregnant, lol. I am all an anxious twitter. I did not want to be on the roller coaster this month.

Melinda your chart is looking good too! You should test! I know you've been thru a lot this past year but maybe the coQ10 has made all the difference you needed.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

BBbliss said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I started taking CO Q10, an adrenal support with pregnenolone and dhea, resveratral, vitamin D, prenatals, fish oil when I'd remember and I was going to wait a couple months before trying again so eggs might be better quality. Well we ended up bding in the morning and I ovulated later that night. Today is 10 DPO and I spotted a little pinkish blood then a little brown which now seems to have stopped. I tend to spot at and after ovulation but this cycle wasn't much at all, just a couple days. I usually use progesterone but didn't. I am feeling some pressure in my uterus. Could it be...I told him not to get me pregnant, lol. I am all an anxious twitter. I did not want to be on the roller coaster this month.
> 
> Melinda your chart is looking good too! You should test! I know you've been thru a lot this past year but maybe the coQ10 has made all the difference you needed.Click to expand...

Got a little more brown discharge this morning but no red. I will wait until Friday to see if my period comes. If I implanted I think it was yesterday so it needs at least three days before I can do urine test. We have a trip scheduled in two weeks. I didn't want to fly in first trimester :nope:


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, my miracle baby was born on Friday after a hard 20 hour labor! Weighing in at 9lbs! I feelbraised and battered but in awe! Shall we all try it all over again? lol ready for next baby! (I know I am mad!)


----------



## Dragonfly

I near went to 42 with all 3 of mine.


----------



## fandabby

Happypregnant said:


> Hi ladies, my miracle baby was born on Friday after a hard 20 hour labor! Weighing in at 9lbs! I feelbraised and battered but in awe! Shall we all try it all over again? lol ready for next baby! (I know I am mad!)

Many congratulations Happypregnant, really pleased for you. :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Happypregnant. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. 9 pounds! Wow


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Many congratulations happy. I hope another one of us from the group has more good news soon.


----------



## ClaireCath

Happypregnant said:


> Hi ladies, my miracle baby was born on Friday after a hard 20 hour labor! Weighing in at 9lbs! I feelbraised and battered but in awe! Shall we all try it all over again? lol ready for next baby! (I know I am mad!)

Congrats!! You give me hope!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations happypregnant!!! Just to add that I've just given birth to a perfect, beautiful son on 18/10/2013 at the age of 42! We will def be trying for another in a few months time. I had the easiest pregnancy of them all and a fantastic, pain relief free 5 hour labour! Xxxx.


----------



## fandabby

Oasis717 said:


> Congratulations happypregnant!!! Just to add that I've just given birth to a perfect, beautiful son on 18/10/2013 at the age of 42! We will def be trying for another in a few months time. I had the easiest pregnancy of them all and a fantastic, pain relief free 5 hour labour! Xxxx.


Congratulation Oasis, really pleased for you. Your labour sounded a breeze, mine usually lasts 4 days. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much:) my other 3 weren't as quick but I've not gone over 12 hours with any. I was expecting loads of problems cause of my age but I had more in the other pregnancies and not one problem this time. I was scared most of the way through as I lost two one after the other last year:( but it just goes to show it def is possible! Xxxxxx


----------



## fandabby

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks so much:) my other 3 weren't as quick but I've not gone over 12 hours with any. I was expecting loads of problems cause of my age but I had more in the other pregnancies and not one problem this time. I was scared most of the way through as I lost two one after the other last year:( but it just goes to show it def is possible! Xxxxxx

Keep smiling and well done you for getting through it.. :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, so sorry for your recent loss, wishing you masses of luck and a sticky bean very soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Many many congrats happy. I hope you are enjoying every minute with your bundle of joy.
Just wanted to update, took a month off from TTC and started some new supplements. One was an adrenal support with DHEA and pregnenolone. This cycle my ovulation was a bit later but I have not had any spotting after ovulation which is a first in five years. Sadly, we did not have sex on the day of ovulation so not sure it will happen this month. 
Home work for this month, low carb diet and loose some weight. Gained too much on vacation.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Many many congrats happy. I hope you are enjoying every minute with your bundle of joy.
> Just wanted to update, took a month off from TTC and started some new supplements. One was an adrenal support with DHEA and pregnenolone. This cycle my ovulation was a bit later but I have not had any spotting after ovulation which is a first in five years. Sadly, we did not have sex on the day of ovulation so not sure it will happen this month.
> Home work for this month, low carb diet and loose some weight. Gained too much on vacation.


Very best of luck, you never know it only takes the once !


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, my miracle baby was born on Friday after a hard 20 hour labor! Weighing in at 9lbs! I feelbraised and battered but in awe! Shall we all try it all over again? lol ready for next baby! (I know I am mad!)
> 
> Many congratulations Happypregnant, really pleased for you. :flower:Click to expand...

How are things going? Remaining hopeful for you.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, my miracle baby was born on Friday after a hard 20 hour labor! Weighing in at 9lbs! I feelbraised and battered but in awe! Shall we all try it all over again? lol ready for next baby! (I know I am mad!)
> 
> Many congratulations Happypregnant, really pleased for you. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> How are things going? Remaining hopeful for you.Click to expand...

Keeping our fingers crossed this one sticks... Caught directly after MC so not sure where I am but very early around 4ish weeks.

Feeling really sick all the time so that's a good sign I hope as didn't really feel sick with previous which ended in MC.

How are you feeling? Will you be testing soon to see if you caught?

Fingers crossed..


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, my miracle baby was born on Friday after a hard 20 hour labor! Weighing in at 9lbs! I feelbraised and battered but in awe! Shall we all try it all over again? lol ready for next baby! (I know I am mad!)
> 
> Many congratulations Happypregnant, really pleased for you. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> How are things going? Remaining hopeful for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping our fingers crossed this one sticks... Caught directly after MC so not sure where I am but very early around 4ish weeks.
> 
> 
> Feeling really sick all the time so that's a good sign I hope as didn't really feel sick with previous which ended in MC.
> 
> How are you feeling? Will you be testing soon to see if you caught?
> 
> Fingers crossed..Click to expand...

I am not exactly sure what day I ovulated, fertility friend says two days after I am hoping I did due to the lack of bd on that day but we will see. If it is when they say that means I am 10 DPO. The other times I conceived it implanted at 10 days so can't test for at least three more days. We will see if I last that long :winkwink:
Every time I go to bathroom so worried about seeing the red stuff. Temps went down a tad this morning so already feeling a little pessimistic :wacko:
Would just like to know I can get pregnant again. It's been since June since the last time. What a wonderful Christmas gift that would be :happydance:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Omg, going crazy. Too soon to test but AF hasn't come yet. Could still be today or tomorrow but the wait is killing me! My boobs hurt and uterus is swollen, could mean both pregnant or period is coming, ugh. I wish it were Monday already. Every time I go to the bathroom it is so stressful looking for the red on the paper. TWW sucks, lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Feel for you Melinda, the wait I remember was awful, especially as symptoms can be the same for both af and pregnancy, am stalking your chart and keeping everything crossed for you. I got my bfp at 7dpo with this pregnancy but got a faint line at 6, I started testing at 4dpo lol. I have a particular symptom when I'm pregnant, have had it with all 7 pregnancies so I always know before the test! Xxxxx


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Omg, going crazy. Too soon to test but AF hasn't come yet. Could still be today or tomorrow but the wait is killing me! My boobs hurt and uterus is swollen, could mean both pregnant or period is coming, ugh. I wish it were Monday already. Every time I go to the bathroom it is so stressful looking for the red on the paper. TWW sucks, lol.

All the waiting is hard. Do you have any of those tests which pick it up early?? That's what I'd be doing, I used those 10miu and then backed it up with CB digi at around 13dpo.

Good luck and keep us posted. :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Me too I actually got some called wondfo's off ebay cause I'd heard they were the best internet early tests and sure enough they were:) loads luck xxxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Oasis717 said:


> Me too I actually got some called wondfo's off ebay cause I'd heard they were the best internet early tests and sure enough they were:) loads luck xxxx

Those are the tests I have. The three pregnancies I've had, I didn't implant until day 10 or 11 so I am hesitant to test yet. I got some brown spotting today which could be period coming or from implantation. Ugh, more confusion :wacko:
I think I might test tonight just cuz I am going crazy.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Oasis717 said:


> Feel for you Melinda, the wait I remember was awful, especially as symptoms can be the same for both af and pregnancy, am stalking your chart and keeping everything crossed for you. I got my bfp at 7dpo with this pregnancy but got a faint line at 6, I started testing at 4dpo lol. I have a particular symptom when I'm pregnant, have had it with all 7 pregnancies so I always know before the test! Xxxxx

What were your symptoms?


----------



## Oasis717

I always get a sensation in my boobs/nipples almost like let down when bf, I can never work out if my nipples feel like they're cold or burning, it's a strange sensation but one that I've had with each pregnancy and my last one it was a v strong sensation lasting 2/3 days whereas before it was 2/3 mins, not sure why. Wondfo's are brill tests xxxxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Well AF came this morning. Good thing, I've had two days of just being a major witch with a B. So bummed another good cycle went by without falling pregnant. Mistake, not having sex on day of ovulation, thanks honey, second that I don't have as much fertile mucous when I ovulate, third that the adrenal support I am taking helped to stop the spotting and prolong my LP by a day.
Does anyone have suggestions for naturally increasing my fertile mucous? Seems like I have a double LH surge due to my PCOS. I get the egg white mucous mid FP and mid LP.
Homework for this cycle...stay on supplements, eat low carb, try to decrease sugar more and increase veggie and water intake.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Well AF came this morning. Good thing, I've had two days of just being a major witch with a B. So bummed another good cycle went by without falling pregnant. Mistake, not having sex on day of ovulation, thanks honey, second that I don't have as much fertile mucous when I ovulate, third that the adrenal support I am taking helped to stop the spotting and prolong my LP by a day.
> Does anyone have suggestions for naturally increasing my fertile mucous? Seems like I have a double LH surge due to my PCOS. I get the egg white mucous mid FP and mid LP.
> Homework for this cycle...stay on supplements, eat low carb, try to decrease sugar more and increase veggie and water intake.

Sorry you got your AF. Let's hope you're next cycle is lucky for you.

Are you taking Evening Primrose Oil supplement? I know this is good for womens cycles and I am sure I read somewhere it helps with fertile mucus. Once you ovulate though stop taking it. This is what I did.

Also, other supplements; BComplex, Royal Jelly, COQ10. Again I stopped these at ovulation. They help with fertility from the many hours spent googling.

Other than that make sure you drink at least 8 glasses of water a day.

Hope this helps and good luck next month.... :hugs:


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Ladies, any good news? i know I said I wanted to try again but I forgot about the sleep deprivation, jeesh! I am having to feed every 2-3 hours round the clock! Don't get me wrong, I am really happy... but I am exhausted!!!! I am too old for this lol... I think I may just stop at this one lol... I am 44 already so if I am going to do it again, I gotta start sooner rather than later. It was so difficult to have this baby but I feel it is a shame not to have another one now that I know what my problem is... I need sleep!!!!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

I am mid cycle, can feel something going on in my ovaries but not sure if I am ovulating or not. Felt the same thing last month but didn't ovulate until a week later. Could an LH surge cause that? PCOS I know can cause a double surge. Wish I had good egg white mucous when I ovulate to know for sure. One of my many things to work on. My husband travels for work next week so I am praying the egg drops before then. 
Oh to have your exhaustion happy.


----------



## Oasis717

Grapefruit juice drank daily from when af starts to after ovulation thins the cervical mucous making it easier for the sperm to swim through, cheap easy and it definitely works! Xxx


----------



## ClaireCath

Oasis717 said:


> Grapefruit juice drank daily from when af starts to after ovulation thins the cervical mucous making it easier for the sperm to swim through, cheap easy and it definitely works! Xxx

Grapefruit juice?? For real!!?? I am going to load up on it. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> I am mid cycle, can feel something going on in my ovaries but not sure if I am ovulating or not. Felt the same thing last month but didn't ovulate until a week later. Could an LH surge cause that? PCOS I know can cause a double surge. Wish I had good egg white mucous when I ovulate to know for sure. One of my many things to work on. My husband travels for work next week so I am praying the egg drops before then.
> Oh to have your exhaustion happy.

I get cramps for a good week before I get my positive for ovulation and to be honest don't notice CM, I think mine is quite dry as I don't seem to get much nowadays - in early 30's different story.

Google evening primrose, it helps quality of CM and I used to take it up until ovulation and then stop. I also believe drinking 8 glasses of water a day also helps CM.

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

ClaireCath said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Grapefruit juice drank daily from when af starts to after ovulation thins the cervical mucous making it easier for the sperm to swim through, cheap easy and it definitely works! Xxx
> 
> Grapefruit juice?? For real!!?? I am going to load up on it. LOL:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes honestly it really does work! Google cm and grapefruit juice:) xxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

:growlmad: I am so pissed off at my husband tonight. Men can say the dumbest things.
My temp dipped this morning so I could be getting ready to ovulate and I so don't want to have sex tonight. Grrrrrrrrh.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Did the deed anyway but still have not ovulated :-(. Have two more days before he leaves. May not happens again this month :-(


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Did the deed anyway but still have not ovulated :-(. Have two more days before he leaves. May not happens again this month :-(

Keeping everything crossed, remember those swimmers can stick around up to a week!

Try and get one more in before he leaves.:thumbup: then visualise like crazy those swimmers stick around and fertilise your egg....

You never know....

Good luck :flower: :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Melinda hopefully you will catch that egg:) xxx how are you feeling fandabby hope you are well xxx


----------



## fandabby

Oasis717 said:


> Good luck Melinda hopefully you will catch that egg:) xxx how are you feeling fandabby hope you are well xxx

Hi Oasis, I'm doing better thank you.

We had a scare as all Christmas week Monday through Sat I bled ranging from pink, bright red, brown and dark red. No clots though but needed pads all week. Mild cramping. We couldn't do anything because couldn't get hold of midwife and EPU not taking in because of christmas.

Anyway we finally got seen on Tuesday this week. Had a scan and I measured with a baby at 7+2 with heartbeat flickering on screen. Phew such a relief, I was absolutely bricking it when I went in. My dates coincide when I ovulated and adding 2 weeks (couldn't date me from period as we caught straight after mc).

So literally bang on which is great.

Am tired but get tired anyway running after my wee gang plus I have health issues too which make me tired.

Little sick, some days worse than others but am grateful for it as I know things are moving forward. Prefer being sick as weird as that may sound cause if I wasn't I would be worrying all the time, if you know what I mean.

Just organising my eldest's 7th birthday for Saturday. Unbelievable, where has the time gone !

How are you doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh thank goodness all is ok you poor thing that was so frightening, I know exactly how that feel as I had a bleed at 9 weeks with Brooklyn, I thought that was it and was so scared:( but had a scan and, like you, there he was with hb flickering away, am so very pleased all is ok and I was exactly the same, after two losses last year I was glad to feel sick and worried when I didn't, although I convinced myself when it went away for days at a time it was all over! But here he is 12 weeks today and perfect so symptoms really can come and go. Really hoping the rest of your pregnancy goes really smoothly, I thought at my age I would have every problem under the sun but it was my easiest pregnancy yet lol. I'm ok thank you:) Brooklyn is such an easy baby it's unreal, always smiling, rarely cries, been sleeping through the night for weeks now! He really is a dream:) xxx xxx


----------



## fandabby

Oasis717 said:


> Oh thank goodness all is ok you poor thing that was so frightening, I know exactly how that feel as I had a bleed at 9 weeks with Brooklyn, I thought that was it and was so scared:( but had a scan and, like you, there he was with hb flickering away, am so very pleased all is ok and I was exactly the same, after two losses last year I was glad to feel sick and worried when I didn't, although I convinced myself when it went away for days at a time it was all over! But here he is 12 weeks today and perfect so symptoms really can come and go. Really hoping the rest of your pregnancy goes really smoothly, I thought at my age I would have every problem under the sun but it was my easiest pregnancy yet lol. I'm ok thank you:) Brooklyn is such an easy baby it's unreal, always smiling, rarely cries, been sleeping through the night for weeks now! He really is a dream:) xxx xxx

Thanks Oasis.

Sounds like you are having a lovely time with your new addition. That's fab too that Brooklyn is sleeping through the night and happy all the time.

I spoke too soon, started pink spotting again tonight. Argh. Feeling pressure and the odd cramp. Hoping it is just those two cysts they found and not the wee babe.

I'm going to see how I am over the weekend and if I am still spotting or go into bleeding like over Christmas then I'm going to have to ring EPU and see if I can bypass doctors and get in for a scan. My next scan isn't until 5 weeks so a way to wait yet.

Busy tomorrow too with my eldest's birthday, could do with putting my feet up and resting, no such luck.

Anyway dear, so glad you're on cloud 9, hopefully I'll be joining you in August!

xx


----------



## Oasis717

Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done but I'm sure it will just be the cysts as you had a scan after bleeding and all is well:) try to rest if you can and put your feet up. Think positive:) I know how hard it is I truely do but so many pregnancies have bleeding and go on to be entirely successful as was mine. That's a good idea about contacting the epu direct, that's what I did when I had my bleed and they got me in for a scan, and all was just fine. Enjoy tomorrow hunni. Am here if you need me. Becks xxxxxx


----------



## fandabby

Oasis717 said:


> Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done but I'm sure it will just be the cysts as you had a scan after bleeding and all is well:) try to rest if you can and put your feet up. Think positive:) I know how hard it is I truely do but so many pregnancies have bleeding and go on to be entirely successful as was mine. That's a good idea about contacting the epu direct, that's what I did when I had my bleed and they got me in for a scan, and all was just fine. Enjoy tomorrow hunni. Am here if you need me. Becks xxxxxx

Thank you Becks, I didn't sleep much, cramping and worrying. I went toilet few times and went into deep red bleeding when wiping and little on pad. Through this morning dark brown. Still feel pressure and cramping on left so it must be those cysts. My eldest caught me crying this morning, bless him he's 7 today. He put his arm around me and said 'there there mummy, it's okay the baby will be fine. Just relax, come on deep breathes, it will be okay you know, baby's okay, you just need to be calm and stay relaxed'. Couldnt believe it, how grown up was that. Made me cry even more.

Got a breather before more people come. Was hoping to have everyone round this morning and last minute a handful said this afternoon, so turning into an all day event. Got an hour and bit to ourselves now, yes on my bed feet up relaxing. 

When you bled at 9 weeks did they tell you where it came from? I'm 8 weeks tomorrow. Counting the days!

Take care dear and thanks again. Give your rainbow prince a squeeze. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bless his heart it's amazing how grown up and supportive they can be! That would definitely of made me cry more too but what a lovely thing to say. I honestly thought the worst when I saw what started as brown blood at 9 weeks, as both losses last year started out that way I thought it was all over but was so shocked and overjoyed to see all ok on the scan, they thought my bleed came from an orgasm, we weren't bd due to the losses but was under the misconception that orgasmes were ok and in fact they are actually worse as they make the womb contract! So that was it, we abstained altogether after. They confirmed on the scan there was no bleeding around baby. With my loss in September last year (didn't have a scan with the first loss as had no previous problems for years) it showed bleeding around the sac. Am glad you can rest for a bit. Someone told me once on here that no matter how we worry it won't change the outcome, what will be will be no matter what so I decided to remain positive after that. It is hard though. Losses change everything. I think if you can put your mind at rest with the epu next week it will be a big help for you. At least you know you have cysts and that's what's wrong so try to focus on that. Gave Brooklyn a hug for you:) xxxxx.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done but I'm sure it will just be the cysts as you had a scan after bleeding and all is well:) try to rest if you can and put your feet up. Think positive:) I know how hard it is I truely do but so many pregnancies have bleeding and go on to be entirely successful as was mine. That's a good idea about contacting the epu direct, that's what I did when I had my bleed and they got me in for a scan, and all was just fine. Enjoy tomorrow hunni. Am here if you need me. Becks xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you Becks, I didn't sleep much, cramping and worrying. I went toilet few times and went into deep red bleeding when wiping and little on pad. Through this morning dark brown. Still feel pressure and cramping on left so it must be those cysts. My eldest caught me crying this morning, bless him he's 7 today. He put his arm around me and said 'there there mummy, it's okay the baby will be fine. Just relax, come on deep breathes, it will be okay you know, baby's okay, you just need to be calm and stay relaxed'. Couldnt believe it, how grown up was that. Made me cry even more.
> 
> Got a breather before more people come. Was hoping to have everyone round this morning and last minute a handful said this afternoon, so turning into an all day event. Got an hour and bit to ourselves now, yes on my bed feet up relaxing.
> 
> When you bled at 9 weeks did they tell you where it came from? I'm 8 weeks tomorrow. Counting the days!
> 
> Take care dear and thanks again. Give your rainbow prince a squeeze. XxClick to expand...

So sorry you are having to go through that. Been there myself. Prayers everything will be ok with baby. I know I hated to go to the bathroom. I'd worry about every little drop of blood. Stay positive.

My husband left for Japan yesterday and I didn't ovulate before he left :nope:. Feeling like I might be today. Hope some :spermy: survive and find the egg.


----------



## LLbean

fandabby the words from your son made me cry....sooo sweet!


----------



## Samsfan

Hi ladies... I hope I can join in your board. I find it inspiring! I have gone through 3 ivf cycles... All of them failed. I will be 40 this year, however the doctor tells me that my reserve is that of someone who is 41 or 42. He said I have a 5 percent chance of getting pregnant. It feels like it's never going to happen. I'm taking a break right now. I'm on DHEA and will attempt another try at IVF in February. My AMH is .50..Almost none existent... My FSH is normal in the 6 range... Glad to hear that some have been successful


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi samsfan - my last amh was .38 so I totally understand - but we decided no IVF... So I am praying for a miracle - I'm taking fertilaid, DHEA, and CQ10 
Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

fandabby, I'm only jumping in on this thread to let you know one of my dear friends started in the midst of what we thought was a m/c during a visit with her when she was 12 weeks along. She started having cramping like AF, followed by bleeding that she had to put pads on for. It lasted the whole weekend of our visit and we were all practically mourning her loss. But everything ended up absolutely fine and she carried to term. It was so scary for her, but unfortunately, bleeding and cramps can happen and scare the living daylights out of you, but know it can be perfectly normal and ok! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys. I know I disappeared after October. Sorry about that. We stopped seeing the Fertility Specialist. They said there wasn't anything further they could do for us unless we wanted to do IVF. I continued the acupuncture for a few months, but recently stopped that, too. We are still trying at home via syringe/home inseminations (DH has ejaculatory issues) but have had no luck yet. 

This month marks a year ago that my baby's heart stopped beating at around 6 wks. The 15th is the estimated date of death. I found out on the 21st. Just sad right now. A year later and still no baby. 

I've decided to start taking CoQ10 again. Can't hurt.

Congrats on your pregnancy, Fandabby!

Congrats on your beautiful baby, HappyPregnant!


----------



## fandabby

Kat S - sorry to hear you have been struggling. Sending you hugs to mark your year on. Hard time for you but am sure you will get through it. Wishing you every success becoming pregnant. 

You know if you still struggle with not catching with all the supplements, may be you need some divine intervention. Google Mia Angel Fertility Spells and see what you think. She has helped lots of couples who are unable to conceive.

I have mentioned her in this thread too; https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/2074645-42-3-trying-4-a-8.html

Just a thought... Good luck with your journey.

Hi Katie - thanks for the information. I had another scan today and babe is still there fluttering away so I think I am one of the bleeding mammas. How are you doing with your TTC?

Samsfan and wish4another1 - good luck with your supplements. Hope you get your dream BFPs sooner than later. Drink plenty of water to ensure you're hydrated.

Melindawntsbb - have you had your positive for ovulation yet? Hope so and you never know those swimmers can hang around for a week. Keep us posted dear.

Hi Becks, hope you and your family are still in dream land. Mine are so excited to be having another babes joining us in the summer.

Take care everyone..


----------



## Wish4another1

fandabby
I am so happy to hear that your baby is still fluttering away!! I was worried cause I hadn't seen you post in a little bit (at least where I was looking) 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM for the first time in 10 months I think I actually know when I ovulated... and me n the hubby :sex: at the right time - I guess I have my 5% chance this month!! (the dr % not mine)

:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

going to order one now!


----------



## Oasis717

Fandabby how are you feeling hunni how is everything? Xx.


----------



## fandabby

Wish4another1 said:


> fandabby
> I am so happy to hear that your baby is still fluttering away!! I was worried cause I hadn't seen you post in a little bit (at least where I was looking)
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM for the first time in 10 months I think I actually know when I ovulated... and me n the hubby :sex: at the right time - I guess I have my 5% chance this month!! (the dr % not mine)
> 
> :thumbup:

Thanks Wish4another1.

Great news that you may have pinpointed ovulation and getting your timing bang on sotospeak. Hope you have some good news for us in a couple of weeks.

One of my friends had her first at age 42, took her I think about a year to conceive but she did it. Us older ladies still have it in us we just have to be patient.

Wishing you a successful BFP at the end of your 2WW. Lots of magical :dust: coming your way.

Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Samsfan

Wish4another- I'm wishing you the best of luck!!!!!!! I hope for your BFP so soon. 

I also think I got the timing right this month, but I am not as hopeful based on what I've gone through and all the predictions by the FS.


----------



## fandabby

Oasis717 said:


> Fandabby how are you feeling hunni how is everything? Xx.

Hi, well bleeding stopped and went to brown Monday/Tuesday. All clear up until this morning. Crampy again with bright red bleed. I've taken things easy all week so dont know why bleeding has come back. Nothing I can do since they cant see where blood is coming from. Nightmare. I usually go swimming wed, thur, fri morning for 30 minutes but haven't for ages now cause of on off bleeding. Thinking maybe I need to cancel swim membership as not getting to swim!

I caught babe on doppler briefly last night so babe alive and hoping it has nothing to do with pregnancy directly.

Hard to forget about it since it's there if you know what I mean. So much for a breezy pregnancy. :nope: My heart sank and thoughts of oh no not again. Dropping lil ones at school/pre school then feet up for me again until I need to pick them up. Nothing getting done at home, oh dear.

Thanks for asking and hope it's still happy days your end. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so sorry you are still having this bleeding but catching baby on the Doppler is fantastic and must be so comforting, they know the bleeding is no where near baby so I know how hard it must be to relax but you sound like you are taking it easy and doing everything you can. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Fan baby I hear for you. You must be so scarred but baby is doing fine. Stay positive.

Hubby got home yesterday and I didn't ovulate while he was gone. Temp was up a little this morning so maybe I ovulated just not sure yet. What a long cycle this month. I have read the egg isn't as good if you ovulate late. Past it expiration date in other words. What have you all heard/read?


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Fan baby I hear for you. You must be so scarred but baby is doing fine. Stay positive.
> 
> Hubby got home yesterday and I didn't ovulate while he was gone. Temp was up a little this morning so maybe I ovulated just not sure yet. What a long cycle this month. I have read the egg isn't as good if you ovulate late. Past it expiration date in other words. What have you all heard/read?

Hiya, I'm not sure but when I used my persona for contraception after first born, I noticed I was ovulating different times each month and had a strict 31 day cycle. My range was from day 11through day 21 and it was a different day each month, well weird. When we decided to try we caught but can't remember what ovulation day it was.

Dont panick, fingers crossed something is cooking during you 2ww


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Melindawntsbb said:


> Fan baby I hear for you. You must be so scarred but baby is doing fine. Stay positive.
> 
> Hubby got home yesterday and I didn't ovulate while he was gone. Temp was up a little this morning so maybe I ovulated just not sure yet. What a long cycle this month. I have read the egg isn't as good if you ovulate late. Past it expiration date in other words. What have you all heard/read?

Crazy cycle this month. Day 30 and still haven't ovulated.
Don't know if we should even try if egg is this old :nope:


----------



## Happypregnant

Samsfan said:


> Hi ladies... I hope I can join in your board. I find it inspiring! I have gone through 3 ivf cycles... All of them failed. I will be 40 this year, however the doctor tells me that my reserve is that of someone who is 41 or 42. He said I have a 5 percent chance of getting pregnant. It feels like it's never going to happen. I'm taking a break right now. I'm on DHEA and will attempt another try at IVF in February. My AMH is .50..Almost none existent... My FSH is normal in the 6 range... Glad to hear that some have been successful

Hi, please have a read at this. If you have had 3 failed IVF's, this doctor can help you. He specializes in failure to conceive and miscarriages... This is the doctor that treated me after several miscarriages. My baby is now 2 months old. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...th-miracle-son-suffering-20-miscarriages.html


----------



## Happypregnant

Ladies, if you are in the UK and if you can afford it... if you had failure to conceive, recurrent miscarriages or failed IVF's, you gotta read this article PLEASE!!! I am one of those women whom Dr. Shehata helped. Please read... 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...th-miracle-son-suffering-20-miscarriages.html


----------



## Happypregnant

Ps, it is way cheaper than IVF!!!!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Well even though I didn't think I ovulated for sure based on temps, my fertility chart says otherwise. Crazy enough, it says I ovulated the day my husband got back from his week long business trip to Japan which means I ovulated about 10 days later than usual (not that I really have a regular cycle). Oh please oh please let it have fertilized and implant. I so want to be pregnant. 
Anything I should do to help the implantation to happen?


----------



## LLbean

I'm also working with acupuncture and Chiropractor team that apparently has an AMAZING success rate together... they have been doing fertility stuff for 10 years together and can count on only one hand the women that did not get a baby...so I am hopeful


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Well even though I didn't think I ovulated for sure based on temps, my fertility chart says otherwise. Crazy enough, it says I ovulated the day my husband got back from his week long business trip to Japan which means I ovulated about 10 days later than usual (not that I really have a regular cycle). Oh please oh please let it have fertilized and implant. I so want to be pregnant.
> Anything I should do to help the implantation to happen?


Part of my supplements was coq10 which i read helps cellular energy so could help egg implant. Once got bfp I stopped taking it. Make sure you stay hydrated with plenty of water to ensure good blood flow. Fingers crossed for you dear. Keep us posted. :dust:


----------



## notrustyyet

Rashaa said:


> Hi all I'm 46, almost 11 weeks, conceived naturally (spontaneous) at 45 (last egg before I turned 46). Just saw my ob/gyn, she says I am her record holder so far, and so far so good. I have two kids already 13 and 16. So there will be a gap : D.
> 
> Good luck to all! Scans thus far have been good, and baby appears healthy.
> 
> Congrats notrustyet! Girls are so much fun.

Hi Rashaa! How are you doing? Did you have your baby? My little girl is now 7 months old (I posted pics in my original post p 34 at bottom, July 1st) and I'm remembering you and maybe hoping to have another! I'll be 45 soon, and you may recall I have a 13 year old (AS) and now the baby, but it would be lovely to have 2 children close in age. 

I'm still breastfeeding though, had a little bleeding last week so I think my cycles are trying to start back up (no O yet) Baby is sleeping longer at night so I may actually ovulate soon, I'm going to keep track of fertile cm, then check for LH surge.  I'm torn because this baby is likely my last and I don't want to rush and wean her but some info I've come across says BF can hinder implantation and/or fertility and make luteal phase short. 

Can you tell me what your cycles were like when you concieved at 45? Had they changed at all from earlier 40's? looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## notrustyyet

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> I agree with melly - don't get discouraged. Last year ( I was 41) I got pregnant twice without 'trying' and although both ended in m/c, I believe it was due to the MTHFR mutation I have. And now I am pregnant again and this is the first time I have had nausea, constipation, gas, burping (all the nasty stuff) and fatigue - never happened with the other 2 because the stopped growing at 4and 5 weeks.
> 
> Just keep trying and I hope you get your :bfp: soon.

Nolagyrl1913 I know this is old but how did you find out about your MTHFR mutation? I mean what prompted you to get that tested? I've heard it's possibly linked to autism. How does it affect fertility?

Also, what does "PARL in third trimester' in your profile stand for?


----------



## LLbean

Rashaa did have her beautiful boy... not sure she comes by BNB much but I will let her know you are asking


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Ok crazy time. I had a little brown spot in my panties. Either implantation or period is coming. This has been such a weird cycle, it will be nice to have an answer one way or the other. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rashaa

notrustyyet said:


> ...
> Hi Rashaa! How are you doing? Did you have your baby? My little girl is now 7 months old (I posted pics in my original post w/in month of my due date or so, 6/13/13 and I'm remembering you and maybe hoping to have another! I'll be 45 soon, and you may recall I have a 13 year old (AS) and now the baby, but it would be lovely to have 2 children close in age.
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding though, had a little bleeding last week so I think my cycles are trying to start back up (no O yet) Baby is sleeping longer at night so I may actually ovulate soon, I'm going to keep track of fertile cm, then check for LH surge. I'm torn because this baby is likely my last and I don't want to rush and wean her but some info I've come across says BF can hinder implantation and/or fertility and make luteal phase short.
> 
> Can you tell me what your cycles were like when you concieved at 45? Had they changed at all from earlier 40's? looking forward to hearing from you!

Hi Notrustyet,

I haven't been on in what seems like a millenium! My cycles are and have been very consistent all through my 40's. I haven't seen the changes that some of my friends and ladies here have seen. The issue for me was a fibroid and I had very heavy periods for over a decade...it has gotten better now [in flow] but my cycle is still dead on. I OV between day 10 and day 11. I tracked my cycles for years on the fertility website...and there was not much deviation. Hope this helps. I am taking a break for a few months, breastfeeding, and will be revisiting my cycle when we try for a last one...

I used a chiropractic and acupuncture with a modified diet, all of which helped me conceive, I believe.

I will update my sig. soon too :) Baby was born 9/13/13.


----------



## oussamatov

Happypregnant said:


> Has anyone here gotten pregnant at 42, 43, or even older and successfully had a healthy baby?

I heard that the placenta degenerate quickly after 40 weeks ,so doctors have to interrupt pregnancy after that day.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Ok crazy time. I had a little brown spot in my panties. Either implantation or period is coming. This has been such a weird cycle, it will be nice to have an answer one way or the other. Fingers crossed.


Could be implantation, fingers crossed. When do you test?


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Ok crazy time. I had a little brown spot in my panties. Either implantation or period is coming. This has been such a weird cycle, it will be nice to have an answer one way or the other. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Could be implantation, fingers crossed. When do you test?Click to expand...

I am hoping my temps continue to rise and no period so my body will tell me it's positive but this cycles temps are too weird so guess I will test in three days if I don't start bleeding. But I have been pregnant after what seemed like a five day period but was just heavy implantation bleeding so I will probably test either way :winkwink:
This morning no bleeding. The spotting was yesterday afternoon. Getting excited, anxious, and worried. I haven't done any progesterone this cycle because I couldn't tell I ovulated and I am thinking the progesterone cream I used last cycle has thrown off my temps this one. Should I start the suppositories? Don't know. Don't want to delay my period if it is coming but also don't want miss the opportunity to get the progesterone if I need it. What to do?:shrug:
I want :dust:and :bfp:


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> I am hoping my temps continue to rise and no period so my body will tell me it's positive but this cycles temps are too weird so guess I will test in three days if I don't start bleeding. But I have been pregnant after what seemed like a five day period but was just heavy implantation bleeding so I will probably test either way :winkwink:
> This morning no bleeding. The spotting was yesterday afternoon. Getting excited, anxious, and worried. I haven't done any progesterone this cycle because I couldn't tell I ovulated and I am thinking the progesterone cream I used last cycle has thrown off my temps this one. Should I start the suppositories? Don't know. Don't want to delay my period if it is coming but also don't want miss the opportunity to get the progesterone if I need it. What to do?:shrug:
> I want :dust:and :bfp:

When I got my BFP that is when I started the progesterone cream (self medicating). 

When is your period due? Do you have any early tests like 10miu?

I'm excited for you, hope you get your dream come true.

Keep us posted. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping my temps continue to rise and no period so my body will tell me it's positive but this cycles temps are too weird so guess I will test in three days if I don't start bleeding. But I have been pregnant after what seemed like a five day period but was just heavy implantation bleeding so I will probably test either way :winkwink:
> This morning no bleeding. The spotting was yesterday afternoon. Getting excited, anxious, and worried. I haven't done any progesterone this cycle because I couldn't tell I ovulated and I am thinking the progesterone cream I used last cycle has thrown off my temps this one. Should I start the suppositories? Don't know. Don't want to delay my period if it is coming but also don't want miss the opportunity to get the progesterone if I need it. What to do?:shrug:
> I want :dust:and :bfp:
> 
> When I got my BFP that is when I started the progesterone cream (self medicating).
> 
> When is your period due? Do you have any early tests like 10miu?
> 
> I'm excited for you, hope you get your dream come true.
> 
> Keep us posted. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Fandabby. My period should have come today. So far nothing. I hate going to the bathroom. Every time I wipe I look for that dreaded red stuff :nope: I have the pregnancy tests from amazon. If I implanted yesterday, when do you think I should test with those strips?
How are you doing? Still spotting? You must be filled with anxiety.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping my temps continue to rise and no period so my body will tell me it's positive but this cycles temps are too weird so guess I will test in three days if I don't start bleeding. But I have been pregnant after what seemed like a five day period but was just heavy implantation bleeding so I will probably test either way :winkwink:
> This morning no bleeding. The spotting was yesterday afternoon. Getting excited, anxious, and worried. I haven't done any progesterone this cycle because I couldn't tell I ovulated and I am thinking the progesterone cream I used last cycle has thrown off my temps this one. Should I start the suppositories? Don't know. Don't want to delay my period if it is coming but also don't want miss the opportunity to get the progesterone if I need it. What to do?:shrug:
> I want :dust:and :bfp:
> 
> I
> When I got my BFP that is when I started the progesterone cream (self medicating).
> 
> When is your period due? Do you have any early tests like 10miu?
> 
> I'm excited for you, hope you get your dream come true.
> 
> Keep us posted. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fandabby. My period should have come today. So far nothing. I hate going to the bathroom. Every time I wipe I look for that dreaded red stuff :nope: I have the pregnancy tests from amazon. If I implanted yesterday, when do you think I should test with those strips?
> How are you doing? Still spotting? You must be filled with anxiety.Click to expand...

Hiya, they say 3 days for hormones to increase so maybe saturday. If you test sooner you may get a squinter. I was terrible started testing 7 days after I got my positive on ovulation pee stick. Got a squinter at 8dpo then on 10dpo lot clearer. There is a website canyouseealine.com you can upload tests to for free. The different views makes it easier to see. Let me know when you test and I'll take a look. Good luck... :hugs:

AFM last few days has been spotting lightly before that was a mix of red and brown blood. Still wearing pads. Been going on so long now have accepted it.

To top that found a lump down below this morning whilst showering and my glands under right arm up too, same side as other lump. Booked in with doc for monday morning. I thought this morning now what.... quite tender, must be hormone linked.

Anyway dear keep me posted and good luck testing. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck when you test Melinda. Everything crossed for you:) xxxx
Fandabby hope all is ok with you:) xxxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping my temps continue to rise and no period so my body will tell me it's positive but this cycles temps are too weird so guess I will test in three days if I don't start bleeding. But I have been pregnant after what seemed like a five day period but was just heavy implantation bleeding so I will probably test either way :winkwink:
> This morning no bleeding. The spotting was yesterday afternoon. Getting excited, anxious, and worried. I haven't done any progesterone this cycle because I couldn't tell I ovulated and I am thinking the progesterone cream I used last cycle has thrown off my temps this one. Should I start the suppositories? Don't know. Don't want to delay my period if it is coming but also don't want miss the opportunity to get the progesterone if I need it. What to do?:shrug:
> I want :dust:and :bfp:
> 
> I
> When I got my BFP that is when I started the progesterone cream (self medicating).
> 
> When is your period due? Do you have any early tests like 10miu?
> 
> I'm excited for you, hope you get your dream come true.
> 
> Keep us posted. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fandabby. My period should have come today. So far nothing. I hate going to the bathroom. Every time I wipe I look for that dreaded red stuff :nope: I have the pregnancy tests from amazon. If I implanted yesterday, when do you think I should test with those strips?
> How are you doing? Still spotting? You must be filled with anxiety.Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, they say 3 days for hormones to increase so maybe saturday. If you test sooner you may get a squinter. I was terrible started testing 7 days after I got my positive on ovulation pee stick. Got a squinter at 8dpo then on 10dpo lot clearer. There is a website canyouseealine.com you can upload tests to for free. The different views makes it easier to see. Let me know when you test and I'll take a look. Good luck... :hugs:
> 
> AFM last few days has been spotting lightly before that was a mix of red and brown blood. Still wearing pads. Been going on so long now have accepted it.
> 
> To top that found a lump down below this morning whilst showering and my glands under right arm up too, same side as other lump. Booked in with doc for monday morning. I thought this morning now what.... quite tender, must be hormone linked.
> 
> Anyway dear keep me posted and good luck testing. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Fandabby, are you using progesterone suppositories? When I've used them in the past I had that happen where my inguinal lymph nodes swelled up on my right side. Didn't have it in my arm pit though. I think I figured out it was a reaction to the base the progesterone was in. It was a waxy substance. Changed to a coconut oil base and I didn't react. It is your immune system reacting to something. Hope you get some answers. Let us know.
My temp went up this morning but I used a progesterone suppository yesterday so can't hang my hat on it. I could help myself. Woke up and peed on a stick. I am sure it will be negative (too soon). I wished my boobs were swollen and tender :-(. Would like some good signs.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Update: I couldn't wait until tomorrow so I took one of the Wondfo tests. Don't like them as well as the First response but they are cheap. Was gonna get the FR today to take tomorrow. Anyhow, after about 15 minutes there is the faintest line. I am counting it as positive. 
I don't have great feelings about this one since my ovulation was at 26 days and implantation at 12 DPO. Going to try and stay optimistic but prepare myself for another loss. It feels good to know I can get pregnant again at least. 
Any examples of similar late ovulation/implantation leading to successful pregnancies would be greatly appreciated. Everything I read tends toward the opposite.


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats!! I know many women with successful late ovulation pregnancies and the standard implantation is 6 to 12 days so looks like you're right on track! Am hoping for myself this month. Last month my luteal phase was only 8 days but apparently that's normal so soon after a birth so hoping this month will be different xx


----------



## BBbliss

Melindawntsbb said:


> Update: I couldn't wait until tomorrow so I took one of the Wondfo tests. Don't like them as well as the First response but they are cheap. Was gonna get the FR today to take tomorrow. Anyhow, after about 15 minutes there is the faintest line. I am counting it as positive.
> I don't have great feelings about this one since my ovulation was at 26 days and implantation at 12 DPO. Going to try and stay optimistic but prepare myself for another loss. It feels good to know I can get pregnant again at least.
> Any examples of similar late ovulation/implantation leading to successful pregnancies would be greatly appreciated. Everything I read tends toward the opposite.


Good luck! I have a DD from a very very late ovulation cd 27/28 so I say stay positive and implantation could have happen before cd12


----------



## Oasis717

Ps I got a faint positive on Wondfo at 7dpo and that positive is now my 15 week old son! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Bbbliss your temps look good! X.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

BBbliss said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Update: I couldn't wait until tomorrow so I took one of the Wondfo tests. Don't like them as well as the First response but they are cheap. Was gonna get the FR today to take tomorrow. Anyhow, after about 15 minutes there is the faintest line. I am counting it as positive.
> I don't have great feelings about this one since my ovulation was at 26 days and implantation at 12 DPO. Going to try and stay optimistic but prepare myself for another loss. It feels good to know I can get pregnant again at least.
> Any examples of similar late ovulation/implantation leading to successful pregnancies would be greatly appreciated. Everything I read tends toward the opposite.
> 
> 
> Good luck! I have a DD from a very very late ovulation cd 27/28 so I say stay positive and implantation could have happen before cd12Click to expand...

I know it happened day 12. I had implantation spotting, pretty textbook. Knew once I saw it I must be pregnant. Just been a long four day wait to confirm.
Thank you for letting me know about your late ovulation success story. It helps :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Oasis, thank you but I just took a hpt (12dpo) with 2nd MU and it was neg. I'm not satisfied until AF shows :)

Melinda, I only say that about implantation because I have read the stoping can come days after implantation and if you had brown specially it can indicate old blood.


----------



## Oasis717

Lots of luck hunni xxx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

BBbliss said:


> Oasis, thank you but I just took a hpt (12dpo) with 2nd MU and it was neg. I'm not satisfied until AF shows :)
> 
> Melinda, I only say that about implantation because I have read the stoping can come days after implantation and if you had brown specially it can indicate old blood.

Oh, good point. It was a brown spot so I hope maybe you are right. I did also feel a crampy stabbing pain before the spot but I didn't chart it. I can't remember if it was Tuesday or the day before.

My last chemical pregnancy took six days after implantation to show faintly positive on a wondfo test. Hoping this will be a better outcome since it was positive (though faintly) earlier. Haven't told my hubby yet even, lol. He goes to work early before I get up :sleep:. It is nice to be able to share my news :wohoo:


----------



## fandabby

WOW Melinda congratulation on your BFP, faint or not it is still a BFP.

As said before brown blood is old blood and sounds like implantation spotting. From spotting and getting your result sounds about right so keep positive thoughts in there that this one is a sticky lil babe here to stay and will be in your arms in 9 months.

Are you going to do more tests to see your line getting darker. You should upload your pics on here, I like looking at those two lines.

Keep us posted with your progess.

BBbliss, good luck with your testing, fingers crossed you get your result too.

How are things with you Oasis? Hope all good and escaping all the germs floating around.

I'm still tracking babe done on doppler each day which gives me peace. Still spotting not so much bleeding now. 11 Weeks this weekend so hopefully the longer I go the safer my pregnancy will be. Got my dating scan 13th Feb along with Nuchal test. Then once they confirm it's viable that's me in the system having 2 weekly bloods and scans until I delivery. Be a lot of running around as will need to travel to Birmingham Fetal Medicine every other but it will be worth it.

Anyway ladies enjoy your weekend and keep us posted with your updates.


----------



## BBbliss

Melinda,I'm really happy for your positive and keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Fandabby, I got here late and haven't followed your whole process but I'm keeping you and baby in my prayers, I hope for a happy ending for you. Hugs!

My AF should be arriving today, and ran out of frers lol so now I have to just wait and see if we have a miracle this months :)

Have a beautiful weekend ladies. Oasis, I love your baby pic :)


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> WOW Melinda congratulation on your BFP, faint or not it is still a BFP.
> 
> As said before brown blood is old blood and sounds like implantation spotting. From spotting and getting your result sounds about right so keep positive thoughts in there that this one is a sticky lil babe here to stay and will be in your arms in 9 months.
> 
> Are you going to do more tests to see your line getting darker. You should upload your pics on here, I like looking at those two lines.
> 
> Keep us posted with your progess.
> 
> BBbliss, good luck with your testing, fingers crossed you get your result too.
> 
> How are things with you Oasis? Hope all good and escaping all the germs floating around.
> 
> I'm still tracking babe done on doppler each day which gives me peace. Still spotting not so much bleeding now. 11 Weeks this weekend so hopefully the longer I go the safer my pregnancy will be. Got my dating scan 13th Feb along with Nuchal test. Then once they confirm it's viable that's me in the system having 2 weekly bloods and scans until I delivery. Be a lot of running around as will need to travel to Birmingham Fetal Medicine every other but it will be worth it.
> 
> Anyway ladies enjoy your weekend and keep us posted with your updates.

How do I upload the picture?
I did another Wondfo test this morning and it seemed even fainter than yesterday's :shrug: Not sure anymore. Maybe I will have to do a blood test to give me piece of mind. I forgot how anxious this makes me. If it comes back low I guess it was another chemical. I wish I didn't have to use the progesterone so my body would just tell me one way or the other.


----------



## kholtmann

I just joined this board hoping to find some support and good news. I have two children from a previous marriage (23 and 18). In 2011, I married my high school sweetheart and he does not have any children, so here we are on this journey. We conceived naturally 9 months before the wedding, but sadly we miscarried shortly after finding out we were pregnant. We have been ttc every since. Currently, I just finished a round of 50mg Clomid and started on 6mg of Estradiol. Our fingers are crossed that February is our month - along with tons of prayers!!


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> WOW Melinda congratulation on your BFP, faint or not it is still a BFP.
> 
> As said before brown blood is old blood and sounds like implantation spotting. From spotting and getting your result sounds about right so keep positive thoughts in there that this one is a sticky lil babe here to stay and will be in your arms in 9 months.
> 
> Are you going to do more tests to see your line getting darker. You should upload your pics on here, I like looking at those two lines.
> 
> Keep us posted with your progess.
> 
> BBbliss, good luck with your testing, fingers crossed you get your result too.
> 
> How are things with you Oasis? Hope all good and escaping all the germs floating around.
> 
> I'm still tracking babe done on doppler each day which gives me peace. Still spotting not so much bleeding now. 11 Weeks this weekend so hopefully the longer I go the safer my pregnancy will be. Got my dating scan 13th Feb along with Nuchal test. Then once they confirm it's viable that's me in the system having 2 weekly bloods and scans until I delivery. Be a lot of running around as will need to travel to Birmingham Fetal Medicine every other but it will be worth it.
> 
> Anyway ladies enjoy your weekend and keep us posted with your updates.
> 
> How do I upload the picture?
> I did another Wondfo test this morning and it seemed even fainter than yesterday's :shrug: Not sure anymore. Maybe I will have to do a blood test to give me piece of mind. I forgot how anxious this makes me. If it comes back low I guess it was another chemical. I wish I didn't have to use the progesterone so my body would just tell me one way or the other.Click to expand...

If you go to the box where you type there is a paperclip where you see the control icons for changing text etc. Click on this and select your picture and submit it. It will then place it in the message.

Did you use first morning wee this morning? Did you drink much before going to bed. All this has factors on how strong your wee is. 

I sometimes didn't use first morning wee, used second and only took a sip of water in the morning and then held my wee for like 3 hours. Came out proper yellow so I knew it was nice and strong for the test. Maybe give that a go. 

Sorry you are feeling anxious, you are right this TTC game is very stressful!

Wish you well and hope your line gets darker. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## fandabby

kholtmann said:


> I just joined this board hoping to find some support and good news. I have two children from a previous marriage (23 and 18). In 2011, I married my high school sweetheart and he does not have any children, so here we are on this journey. We conceived naturally 9 months before the wedding, but sadly we miscarried shortly after finding out we were pregnant. We have been ttc every since. Currently, I just finished a round of 50mg Clomid and started on 6mg of Estradiol. Our fingers are crossed that February is our month - along with tons of prayers!!

Wow, marrying your high school sweetheart, awesome. Really hope you get your BFP...

Here is my list of supplements I was taking getting myself ready for TTC.

Prenatal vitamins Fertilaid from Babystart 

Calcium, Magnesium with Vitamin D3 - take 3 a day with meals. total dose taking all 3 are Vit D 400 i.u. Calcium 1,000mg, Magnesium 500mg

Mega B-100 Time Released Vitamin B Complex - 1 a day

CoEnzyme Q-10 30mg - 6 a day with meals

Royal Jelly 100mg - 3 a day with meals

Wheat Germ Oil 1130mg - 1 a day

Triple Mega 3.6.9 1200mg Active Omega Complex - 3 a day with meal

Vitamin D3 10,000 - 1 a day 

Black Cohosh 40mg - 2 capsules twice a day with meal (only bought this after my miscarriage) From what I have read you are supposed to only take this up until ovulation. As I was still bleeding (bled for 7 weeks with miscarriage) I took it until I got my positive on ovulation.

Red Raspberry leaf 3 a day tablets. Stopped on ovulation.


Evening Primrose Oil. Stopped on ovulation.


When I got my positive for pregnancy I kept taking prenatals, the calcium mix, vit d3 and 1 of the omega tablets. Dropped everything else.


Hope you might get something helpful out of this. Whilst on clomid I know you can't take certain supplements I am presuming for lady hormones so black cohosh, red raspberry and not sure about evening primrose. 

If you decide to do extra supplements you better talk it through with your doctor so you don't clash with your other things you are taking.

Good luck and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Thanks Fandabby.
Top strip is yesterday's bottom was today's. Just not feeling good about it. They were both with FMU. Had a blood test. Gonna be a long weekend. Feeling so sad. I thought it would make me happier knowing I could conceive again but another early loss sucks. It's like saying your eggs are passed their expiration date.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Thanks Fandabby.
> Top strip is yesterday's bottom was today's. Just not feeling good about it. They were both with FMU. Had a blood test. Gonna be a long weekend. Feeling so sad. I thought it would make me happier knowing I could conceive again but another early loss sucks. It's like saying your eggs are passed their expiration date.

Hi, I see what you mean with it being lighter. But then am sure mine in early days did that too and didn't see proper difference until I did them like 3 days apart.

I guess you'll know for sure when you get your blood results. Are you getting more done Monday to see if levels are going up.

Really hope levels are rising and not going the other way. 

If you test again tomorrow try using second wee and don't drink just take a sip in morning to take thirst away and hold you wee for about 2-3 hours. You need proper yellow wee to test. Then guzzle your water down once you've done your test. I did this a few times in early days as wasn't convinced they were getting darker and I sometimes found my first wee was lighter than second so put it down to that.

Good luck my dear. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Got my blood test back, it was ordered stat. The HCG was 2 and progesterone was 9. Looks like another chemical :-(


----------



## BBbliss

Melindawntsbb said:


> Got my blood test back, it was ordered stat. The HCG was 2 and progesterone was 9. Looks like another chemical :-(

Melinda, I'm so sorry ... I hope you are ok. It's such a bumpy road isn't it? But listen, this just wasn't a healthy strong egg, and next month your body could be letting go of that golden egg that is the right one. :hugs:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Thanks BBliss. I am ok was just so hoping this was going to be the one. I will be 42 in May and it just seems like my chance of having a baby of my own are slipping away. Trying to pick up the pieces and move on to next cycle. This last one was so weird surprised me we even fertilized. The odds were really against it but I guess you never know. I wish I could make my ovulation regular and implantation earlier. All four of my implantation have been day 10, 11, or 12 and all unsuccessful outcomes. 
I am beginning to get concerned maybe I don't have enough estrogen. I know my progesterone has been low but since using it after ovulation my follicular temps have been higher, not a great biphasic chart. If anyone has any thoughts I would appreciate it.
Don't know if I want to go back to RE or not. Have a feeling they will not be very optimistic and push for IVF and donor eggs which I don't want to do.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Thanks BBliss. I am ok was just so hoping this was going to be the one. I will be 42 in May and it just seems like my chance of having a baby of my own are slipping away. Trying to pick up the pieces and move on to next cycle. This last one was so weird surprised me we even fertilized. The odds were really against it but I guess you never know. I wish I could make my ovulation regular and implantation earlier. All four of my implantation have been day 10, 11, or 12 and all unsuccessful outcomes.
> I am beginning to get concerned maybe I don't have enough estrogen. I know my progesterone has been low but since using it after ovulation my follicular temps have been higher, not a great biphasic chart. If anyone has any thoughts I would appreciate it.
> Don't know if I want to go back to RE or not. Have a feeling they will not be very optimistic and push for IVF and donor eggs which I don't want to do.

Sorry to hear your news dear. Bet you're gutted. :flower:

Have faith you will catch and have a successful pregnancy.

Not sure about estrogen, why do you think you are low? I always thought if you had low progesterone then you have estrogen dominance.

Can your doctor do bloods to check out your hormones and get you back into balance? I'm sure I read somewhere that Iodine helps regulate hormones, here just googled quickly; read this https://www.livestrong.com/article/454698-iodine-hormones/.

I went on iodine after my first was born and went on it for about 3 months. Might be worth looking into.

Have you stopped your progesterone now?

Will you be trying next cycle? Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon.

Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

fandabby said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Thanks BBliss. I am ok was just so hoping this was going to be the one. I will be 42 in May and it just seems like my chance of having a baby of my own are slipping away. Trying to pick up the pieces and move on to next cycle. This last one was so weird surprised me we even fertilized. The odds were really against it but I guess you never know. I wish I could make my ovulation regular and implantation earlier. All four of my implantation have been day 10, 11, or 12 and all unsuccessful outcomes.
> I am beginning to get concerned maybe I don't have enough estrogen. I know my progesterone has been low but since using it after ovulation my follicular temps have been higher, not a great biphasic chart. If anyone has any thoughts I would appreciate it.
> Don't know if I want to go back to RE or not. Have a feeling they will not be very optimistic and push for IVF and donor eggs which I don't want to do.
> 
> Sorry to hear your news dear. Bet you're gutted. :flower:
> 
> Have faith you will catch and have a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Not sure about estrogen, why do you think you are low? I always thought if you had low progesterone then you have estrogen dominance.
> 
> Can your doctor do bloods to check out your hormones and get you back into balance? I'm sure I read somewhere that Iodine helps regulate hormones, here just googled quickly; read this https://www.livestrong.com/article/454698-iodine-hormones/.
> 
> I went on iodine after my first was born and went on it for about 3 months. Might be worth looking into.
> 
> Have you stopped your progesterone now?
> 
> Will you be trying next cycle? Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Take care of yourself. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Fandabby. I stopped the progesterone. No bleeding yet. Don't expect to for several days. Good thought about the iodine. I do take low levels of thyroid since it tend to run a little low.
I started taking dhea with adrenal supporting herbs, coq10 and b complex back in October/November and it helped with eliminating the spotting I have had from ovulation until AF since 2008 but this cycle was so long, ovulation at day 26 and my temps remained very elevated throughout the follicular phase. I used progesterone cream instead of the suppositories last month so not sure if that made a difference. This cycle I wasn't sure I had ovulated because I couldn't tell the temp shift, FF did. Once I had the implantation spotting I used the suppositories and still my progesterone was only 9. I was working a ton this cycle so I am hoping the stress caused problems with my cycle. Even before this cycle my temps remain elevated even through my period. I don't have the drop then start.
The reason I am thinking there is an estrogen issues was a study I found about implantation. The estrogen helps to thicken the endometrium and get it ready for implantation as well as helps the cells to produce a substance to "pull" the embryo into the lining. I implant so late makes me think my uterus is not full and inviting, lol. I want to grab the embryo earlier since studies show pregnancies have a better outcome with earlier implantation. They start getting the nutrients they need sooner.


----------



## fandabby

Melindawntsbb said:


> Thanks Fandabby. I stopped the progesterone. No bleeding yet. Don't expect to for several days. Good thought about the iodine. I do take low levels of thyroid since it tend to run a little low.
> I started taking dhea with adrenal supporting herbs, coq10 and b complex back in October/November and it helped with eliminating the spotting I have had from ovulation until AF since 2008 but this cycle was so long, ovulation at day 26 and my temps remained very elevated throughout the follicular phase. I used progesterone cream instead of the suppositories last month so not sure if that made a difference. This cycle I wasn't sure I had ovulated because I couldn't tell the temp shift, FF did. Once I had the implantation spotting I used the suppositories and still my progesterone was only 9. I was working a ton this cycle so I am hoping the stress caused problems with my cycle. Even before this cycle my temps remain elevated even through my period. I don't have the drop then start.
> The reason I am thinking there is an estrogen issues was a study I found about implantation. The estrogen helps to thicken the endometrium and get it ready for implantation as well as helps the cells to produce a substance to "pull" the embryo into the lining. I implant so late makes me think my uterus is not full and inviting, lol. I want to grab the embryo earlier since studies show pregnancies have a better outcome with earlier implantation. They start getting the nutrients they need sooner.

Oh, I thought it was progesterone which prepared body for the fertilised egg. Our bodies are so intricate aren't they.

I hope you manage to sort it all out so you can achieve your dream.

As for temping I did do it I think with my third but this time around I haven't bothered. I was never asleep long enough to get accurate results so dropped that bit. In terms of tracking ovulation, I also bought one of the microscopes which looks like lipstick. To check for ferning on your saliva. Fascinating and not too expensive either. Worked for me. I would check my spit (how lady like) straight after my period and wouldn't see anything and then you see the slight ferning which is you entering your fertile window and then a few days later complete ferning which when backed up with a pee stick, bang on. 

Anyway dear hope you get to sort your hormones and get that BFP.

Keep us posted.


----------



## BBbliss

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Ferti...ve-Outcome-for-Pregnancy-after-45/show/390959

Look what I found, it made me smile with hope, so many happy endings :)

Melinda, good luck with trying to regulate your hormones. I used vitex and I think it help me, maybe you are already on it. When you go to an RE don't just go to one, find one you like and listens to you. I went to two, one said I had one% chance and he woun'd it unless I got donor egg and that wasn't a options for me. The second said I will do what you think is right for you and if you have a good number of eggs I would always go with your own first. So I went with the second and we start IVF withing the next few weeks. I was really hoping I'd get pregnant before but my DF has very poor sperm and I have a blocked tube so we would need a miracle, good thing I believe in miracles but it doesn't look like its this month. My temp is dropping and I did another HPT today and again it


----------



## Layla331

I have a close friend having her 8th at 44... Naturally ..keep heart when it's meant to be its going to happen!


----------



## agador1114

I am 47 (48 at the end of this month) and currently 35 weeks, 2 days. It will be my first baby and it was natural and not planned. She is healthy and the pregnancy has been a breeze! Don't give up, it can happen!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

agador1114 said:


> I am 47 (48 at the end of this month) and currently 35 weeks, 2 days. It will be my first baby and it was natural and not planned. She is healthy and the pregnancy has been a breeze! Don't give up, it can happen!

That's amazing. Congratulations! 
Were your cycles regular?


----------



## BBbliss

agador1114 said:


> I am 47 (48 at the end of this month) and currently 35 weeks, 2 days. It will be my first baby and it was natural and not planned. She is healthy and the pregnancy has been a breeze! Don't give up, it can happen!

Thank you for sharing! Good luck with your delivery


----------



## Delphine11

agador1114 said:


> I am 47 (48 at the end of this month) and currently 35 weeks, 2 days. It will be my first baby and it was natural and not planned. She is healthy and the pregnancy has been a breeze! Don't give up, it can happen!

Wow! Fantastic! Thank you that - it cheered me up on a down day :) You must be so excited!


----------



## fandabby

agador1114 said:


> I am 47 (48 at the end of this month) and currently 35 weeks, 2 days. It will be my first baby and it was natural and not planned. She is healthy and the pregnancy has been a breeze! Don't give up, it can happen!

Amazing news, Congratulations and good luck with your delivery. Do you think you'll go on to having more?

Take care of you and babe on board.


----------



## Happypregnant

Wow amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

_We are trying to conceive. I just turned 42 and this thread has given me so much hope! I'm currently having acupuncture as I don't want lots of medical intervention. Lot of love and  to all!_


----------



## fandabby

Sweet Cherie said:


> _We are trying to conceive. I just turned 42 and this thread has given me so much hope! I'm currently having acupuncture as I don't want lots of medical intervention. Lot of love and  to all!_

Good luck.

Are you doing supplements too?

We caught just before I turned 42 last year, sadly lost, then caught straight after miscarriage. So I was 42.4. It's surely possible so stay positive.

:dust:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hi all. It has been a very long time since posting. Wanted to update you on what's been going on. Since my last chemical in February my cycle has been wacky. Went to a new RE and she did an ultrasound and blood work. I had a large ovarian cyst and no ovulation in sight. She asked me to come back in three weeks to recheck. Just a few days later I had a sharp cramp and then some light bleeding for a few days. Had my follow up on Tuesday and I had a follicle measuring at 14 mm so she said I would ovulate in a couple days and my uterus was nice and thick. I believe I did on Thursday so I am back in the game. The TWW is soooo long. 
Anyone that can join me?


----------



## BBbliss

Melinda how are you holding up? I hope better then me :(

I'm sorry about your chemical so much pain with the disappointment, at least now you are back! I hope you get good news soon!

I'm very nervous about my 2ww, I had a FET on Tuesday and today is day 5, and I'm really getting anxious, I was so positive the whole way and now all of a sudden I've just been fearful this might not have worked :(


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hang in there Bliss. I know how anxious you must be but you've got a great shot, right. Fingers crossed and prayers said.
I know the ups and downs are the worst. Ignorance is bliss sometimes. My temp was down this morning so I am already thinking well progesterone must not be high enough to get implant and sustain lining. Wish I could just find out I was pregnant at like ten weeks like so many younger women.
Thanks for waiting with me. I hope we get a few more ladies in our thread waiting as well.


----------



## BBbliss

Melinda! I tested this morning, I couldn't wait till beta test 

I got a faint positive, barely there but still there! I know I'm not out of the danger zone yet with so many of us older girls having chemicals and yearly miscarriages, but I almost feel the hardest part was to get this BFP. I'm on estrogen patches and progesterone shots to support the pregnancy and I love my clinic, I feel I'm in good hands. The rest is up to God, like my embryologist said :)

Good luck to you this month and if things don't work out at least you are seeking help and I'm sure you'll do everything you need to do to get your dream. Keep me posted on your progress I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Omg that is so exciting Bliss. Congrats! 
Are you still feeling anxious? I know I am. I still have a weeks wait. Had a little faint pink blood when I wiped tonight, sorry TMI but we tend to do that here don't we, lol. As well as over analyzing. If this were 9 DPO I would feel happy but it is only 6 DPO so anxious. I tend to spot after ovulation use to be daily until my period but has been better since last November. Now any spotting I get worried my uterus won't hold another implantation.


----------



## BBbliss

Oh don't worry, I'm the queen of over sharing ;) that fresh pink spotting can very well be implantation I have seen implantation dips on charts as early as day 5. I hope the spotting stops for your peace of mind, we do over analyze I'm still wondering if I'm still pregnant, I'm in a excitement/anxious/happy/worried state right now. I tested again yesterday and line was darker and I'm sure going to test again this morning and see my progress I'm so scared of a chemical, we've been down a long road first finding out my tubes were blocked then surgery to unblock then, only one unblocked to finding out DF had sperm issues to this IVF cycle that started in February and I'm not even going to say how much we spent. I just want it to be over this TTC


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Trying to stay hopeful. But too many chemicals. Those darn chemicals. And my temp was down again today :-(
Are you still waiting until tomorrow for your beta? I am sorry for everything you've been through but how exciting now.


----------



## BBbliss

Don't lose hope Melinda this is just one cycle and its not over

I'm staying hopeful too :) I took another hpt and line is darker, now my beta is tomorrow already!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Bbliss!!


----------



## BBbliss

CaliDreaming said:


> Congratulations Bbliss!!

Cali! Thank you! So good to see you here! How's the pregnancy treating you? :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

BBbliss said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bbliss!!
> 
> Cali! Thank you! So good to see you here! How's the pregnancy treating you? :)Click to expand...

It's been very good so far and now just counting down the days until I'm not pregnant anymore!! 

So good to see 40+ women getting bfps!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Cali where in the ATL are you? we might be neighbors LOL


----------



## Kaymangurl

Soooo did 2 rounds of Femara 5 mg and just found out Prego!!! So excited and happy but nervous at 42 with 7 years since last pregnancy.... WOW!!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Kaymangurl said:


> Soooo did 2 rounds of Femara 5 mg and just found out Prego!!! So excited and happy but nervous at 42 with 7 years since last pregnancy.... WOW!!!

That is so fantastic :happydance: Hearing successes always gives me hope. If I am not pregnant this cycle I will try femera next month. Just finished having an ovarian cyst so had to rest before trying it. In my two week wait though and I hate it. Totally stresses me out.
How many days are you pregnant or DPO?


----------



## CaliDreaming

LLbean said:


> Cali where in the ATL are you? we might be neighbors LOL

I'm actually in Peachtree City, so way south of the actual city!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Kaymangurl said:


> Soooo did 2 rounds of Femara 5 mg and just found out Prego!!! So excited and happy but nervous at 42 with 7 years since last pregnancy.... WOW!!!

Awesome news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: The bfps just keep rolling in and it's wonderful!!!


----------



## LLbean

ahhh yeah where they are shooting drop dead diva...yeah its far


----------



## Melindawntsbb

So my emotional roller coaster continues. After my pink spotting, got a prescription for progesterone, was suppose to start it Tuesday night and when I was brushing my teeth felt a gush of blood. Thinking I got my period but only six or seven days DPO, really? Geez. RE thinks maybe implantation bleeding. Took a test this morning nothing, took another this afternoon and now I am imagining a line is there. Ugh! Temp was still up this morning but just don't know. My body plays weird tricks on me.
How are you doing Bliss? How did the beta go?


----------



## BBbliss

Melinda, test in the morning! Sometimes even smu are stronger

Yes! The roller coster! Well I've had a little brown spotting but nothing really to worry about yet. At first I thought af was coming but it didn't. My beta came back very very low and my next test is not until Tuesday now because of the holiday. I decided not to torture myself with the tests anymore and wait. If I don't see red blood I'll just assume I'm still pregnant. Not all is lost


----------



## Melindawntsbb

BBbliss said:


> Melinda, test in the morning! Sometimes even smu are stronger
> 
> Yes! The roller coster! Well I've had a little brown spotting but nothing really to worry about yet. At first I thought af was coming but it didn't. My beta came back very very low and my next test is not until Tuesday now because of the holiday. I decided not to torture myself with the tests anymore and wait. If I don't see red blood I'll just assume I'm still pregnant. Not all is lost

Don't ya just hate the roller coaster. Fingers crossed beta gets better. Go with how you feel. All the testing stresses me out. With my second miscarriage I had to tell my doctor no more checking my hcg and progesterone. If it is meant to be it will. The stress can be good worrying what the number is or if it didn't double that isn't a good sign etc. I just wish I could know for sure by Tuesday since I am suppose to start femera.:dohh:
Hang in there Bliss. Think warm womby baby thoughts.


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Melinda, I'm doing just that, and waiting for Tuesday to come, but you know what? I'm much better now that I stopped testing I decided I'm going to feel pregnant until I'm NOT pregnant anymore so I'm now not in a hurry for Tuesday anymore :) 

That POAS addiction was just insane! I hope I'm cured, LOL

I'm keeping my fibers crossed for you too :)


----------



## Driving280

Good luck, Bbliss! Keeping fingers crossed for you. We probably will not try for a third child (assuming this pregnancy will result in our second) but your success keeps hopes up...


----------



## BBbliss

Driving, thank you! There's always hope. I have a friend same age as me and just had a baby naturally and without even trying, in fact her boyfriend lived out of town and they only saw each other once a month. They hadn't even been together six months when she got pregnant. I know everybody is different but it does come to show how you can still have health eggs in your mid 40's.


----------



## Driving280

Absolutely! My grandmother got naturally pregnant at 46. My AMH is also high for my age (2.9) and dr. thought that was very reassuring, we were going to move on to IVF but then got this nice natural BFP.


----------



## BBbliss

Melinda how are you feeling any news?

Driving, that's just what I needed to hear today :)

I hope you are felling well and everything looks good. My AMH last year was 5.43 and that made me so happy and confident my time wasn't up yet, but now I have one blocked tube and DF has had sperm issues so we went with IVF

I'm sad to say I have just had confirmation I had a chemical pregnancy so this wasn't supposed to be the one yet. I'm still hopeful this will happen.


----------



## Driving280

I am sorry, Bbliss! Chemicals are tough but good for one thing - you know you can still conceive. When I had a chemical a year ago, the dr. said that it shows there are still eggs good enough to make embryos that implant, however briefly. Also, just having hung out at these boards for a year, the women in their 40s that get pregnant seem to usually have quite a few chemicals/MC until the catch the right one, and those who don't don't get BFPs at all. 

Also, your AMH is amazing!! You would, of course, get pregnant naturally without the tube/sperm issues. IVF makes total sense... a friend of mine with an AMH of .3 only, who is 41.5 got pregnant via IVF recently after three tries. You'll get there! And with that AMH, you have plenty of eggs to keep trying with. 

I am doing fine, just nervous about appt on Friday, hope there is a heartbeat.


----------



## BBbliss

Driving, thank you for sharing, I need all the positive stories to keep me going. I agree with you, I had 8 eggs collected and all eight fertilized its not all that bad I think we went pretty far already all things considered. It's just a matter of time. 

Friday is already here before you know it, please let us know tomorrow. I really hope this is really it for you and you can pass this one more stage and be there little more relieved. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Driving280

Keeping fingers crossed - but U/S went well, dr said all was normal. I'm 6 weeks. He saw a little flicker :) :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies ill be 42 in November and am about to try for no 2. No1 is ........... 14 weeks old born in February :) I'd love to join you if that's ok . I know ye may think I'm mad but really want a brother or sister for Sean . I've been pregnant twice first time when 40 ( found out on my 40th birthday . Sadly we lost that little one found out at our 12 week scan on Christmas Eve 2012 baby had no heartbeat . i was devastated . We were blessed and in 5 months I was pregnant again , this time Sean arrived safely . AF only arrived back this week so only just climbing back on the ttc train , well I chart and Opk just to see where my cycles are at but ideally I'd love to be pregnant again within the next 6 -9 months . Sooner if it happens ;)


----------



## BBbliss

Driving that's great news! So sweet :)

Left, how brave of you! Are you breast-feeding? That could keep you from ovulating but I'm sure you know that already. Good luck and since you are already on baby mode your body will know what to do :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Bliss brave or stupid !! Not quite sure lol.... Yes I'm BF but surprisingly AF came back this week !! Even though I'm exclusively bf ! Its a sign lol ...


----------



## Melindawntsbb

BBbliss said:


> Melinda how are you feeling any news?
> 
> Driving, that's just what I needed to hear today :)
> 
> I hope you are felling well and everything looks good. My AMH last year was 5.43 and that made me so happy and confident my time wasn't up yet, but now I have one blocked tube and DF has had sperm issues so we went with IVF
> 
> I'm sad to say I have just had confirmation I had a chemical pregnancy so this wasn't supposed to be the one yet. I'm still hopeful this will happen.

I am so sorry Bliss. Keeping fingers crossed for next time.
I ended up not being pregnant, just had another darn cyst. Luckily I got my AF so I was able to start Femera today.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Left wonderin said:


> Bliss brave or stupid !! Not quite sure lol.... Yes I'm BF but surprisingly AF came back this week !! Even though I'm exclusively bf ! Its a sign lol ...

Welcome Left. Glad you have joined us. And many congrats.


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, long time no see... my baby is now 6 months old and I am playing with the idea of trying for another baby, one last time... but sometimes I think I have lost my marbles... and last time, it took so much and so many tablets and all sorts of things to have this baby but I am thinking I don't think I wanna go thru all of that again, yet, I still wanna have a baby... any good news? And Bbliss, sorry to read it was a chemical pregnancy... I know the feeling too well....


----------



## Happypregnant

I didn't realize I had a few congrats!!! I was extremely busy, almost lost my mind the first few weeks, sleepless, feeling like a dairy cow lol... you know, the whole nine yards!!! All the stuff that comes with a new baby... I am feeling a bit better now and came back to check the forum... how is everyone doing?


----------



## marathongirl

Happypregnant- I've been stalking this page a bit. I get what you mean about wanting to have another baby. I too am 44 and have a 13 month old baby :) I also had 2 losses before her and felt like I really had to pull out all of the stops to have a healthy baby at 43. We have been ntnp since I got my af back 4 months pp. I had a BFP in Feb which ended in mc at 6 weeks and am currently 5 w4 days preggo again. Still very early days. Praying for a sticky bean. I guess I just wanted to support you in your quest. I feel this time if its meant to be it will happen :) I haven't been temping or charting just trying to be more relaxed about it. Good luck :)


----------



## LLbean

You ladies give me hope!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you happy, baby is so cute I totally get it why you'd want another ;)

Marathongirl, so good to hear things are well with you. Are you taking any supplements other then just prenatal or progesterone? 

We 44s have to support one another, I know I just had a lost but I'm still very hopeful for what's to come. I'm still here :)


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- thanks. So far I am still pregnant :) my third beta was encouraging according to my doctor so we shall see? 
I'm taking extra iron and 5mg of folic acid. Other than that nothing else. I am still bf'ing my LO so wasn't taking CoQ10 leading up to the BFP but I would recommend it. I was taking 60mg of ubiquinone s day prior to my BFP that lead to my healthy baby at 43. I also do acupuncture which I think helps. I'm glad you haven't given up and that you are still around! I agree we ol ladies need to stick together :D


----------



## Delphine11

Good news, marathongirl. :hugs: I hope everything continues to go well for you. I checked in here today to see if you had any update. 

BBbliss and everyone else, I completely agree that we (ever so slightly :D ) older ladies have to support one another. I think I'd have gone mad a long time ago if i didn't have this forum to keep me grounded. I do find that if I think about things too much, I start imagining all kinds of things and get very anxious, so I try to keep ticking along and keep calm. Keeping calm and keeping healthy are my main aims every day. :)

The internet's full of doom and gloom if any woman over 40 dares to think she might want a baby, but there are also lots of encouraging stories and nobody here should ever think they're 'past it'.

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## BBbliss

We just need to focus on the success stories! :)

Marathongirl, I'm happy to hear they don't have you on hormones, I see it as a goos sign your body is doing just fine and taking care of the pregnancy on its own. 

Stay positive! :)


----------



## marathongirl

Delphine- thanks for the kind words :) I too feel a lot of support from all of you amazing women. It's hard because all of my friends think I'm nuts wanting another baby at my age.....whatever is what I say :D
BBbliss- thank you for all of your encouragement. All we can do is follow our hearts and stay positive! One day at a time. I will keep you posted. I am scheduled for a scan on Thurs. fx'd for a healthy bean and a hb :)


----------



## Melindawntsbb

marathongirl said:


> Delphine- thanks for the kind words :) I too feel a lot of support from all of you amazing women. It's hard because all of my friends think I'm nuts wanting another baby at my age.....whatever is what I say :D
> BBbliss- thank you for all of your encouragement. All we can do is follow our hearts and stay positive! One day at a time. I will keep you posted. I am scheduled for a scan on Thurs. fx'd for a healthy bean and a hb :)

How did your scan go? So hopeful for you. Please let us know.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi:) I hope you ladies dont mind if I join xx im 43 in November. My youngest is nearly 9 months born 18/10/2013 when I was almost 42 after two losses. We have been ttc for the last 6 cycles inc this one and I also had a chemical pregnancy in March 2014. I was very lucky to fall within 2 months with my youngest but now it would seem much harder. I feel very lucky to have had a perfect little boy at nearly 42 but we would dearly love another lo before it's too late for me xxx


----------

